# Terremoto



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

lo avete sentito?
state tutti bene?
uno spavento....


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2012)

Qua si è sentito molto bene visto che sono a 40 km dall'epicentro.
Comunque qui tutto bene e nessun danno.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo avete sentito?
> state tutti bene?
> uno spavento....


Io sono totalmente fuori zona. Tu di dove sei Flavia?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo avete sentito?
> state tutti bene?
> uno spavento....



Uno dei capannoni crollati sugli operai lo vedo dalla mia finestra...

Personalmente non ho avuto danni, almeno a prima vista.

Qui attorno qualcosa è crollato, chiese e vecchi fienili soprattutto.

Le scosse non si fermano e sta cominciando a piovere.

Almeno hanno ridato la corrente.

Per il resto tutto bene.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

-Tebe svegliati! IL terremoto!-
-Mattia dai...ma che terremoto...-
-Tebe cazzo!!! Alzati! Facciamo la fine del topo!-
-Dormi...-
-TEBE!-
-Chiamami ancora una volta e te lo faccio io il terremoto.-


Io non ho sentito una mazza. Si era capito?:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro è vivo, io son vivo, il castello estense è ancora in piedi!


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Maggio 2012)

Io sono a una cinquantina di km dall'epicentro, si é sentito forte pero' stiamo tutti bene, nella zona non ci sono stati danni... 
Si continuano a sentire scosse che si spera siano di assestamento ...
Comunque scosse qui se ne sentono spesso, ma in vita mia non ne avevo mai sentita una cosi' forte!
Spero da voi tutto ok!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2012)

Abbiamo pensato in tanti a daniele e rabarbaro. Contenta di sapere che state bene...anche a milano si é sentito bene immagino che paura per voi...


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rabarbaro è vivo, io son vivo, il castello estense è ancora in piedi!


Ah, la superba solidità delle creture estensi!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno dei capannoni crollati sugli operai lo vedo dalla mia finestra...
> 
> Personalmente non ho avuto danni, almeno a prima vista.
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo a te ed ai tuoi compaesani, Raba. Un abbraccio collettivo


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbiamo pensato in tanti a daniele e rabarbaro. Contenta di sapere che state bene...anche a milano si é sentito bene immagino che paura per voi...





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo a te ed ai tuoi compaesani, Raba. Un abbraccio collettivo



Grazie ragazzi...:up:


----------



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io sono totalmente fuori zona. Tu di dove sei Flavia?


vivo nel centro nord
all'una il cane era agitato credevo avesse bisogno di un giretto extra e l'ho portato a spasso
gli animali avvertono molto prima questi eventi


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Maggio 2012)

Raba e Daniele,
vicinanza anche da parte mia!

UltimoSangre


----------



## Flavia (20 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno dei capannoni crollati sugli operai lo vedo dalla mia finestra...
> 
> Personalmente non ho avuto danni, almeno a prima vista.
> 
> ...


mi spiace molto
spero che i danni siano solo materiali


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rabarbaro è vivo, io son vivo, il castello estense è ancora in piedi!



Uh, meno male! Confesso che ero un po' preoccupata!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Uh, meno male! Confesso che ero un po' preoccupata!



Per il castello, immagino. Capisco e condivido


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per il castello, immagino. Capisco e condivido


La prima persona a cui ho pensato leggendo del terremoto è stato Daniele. Sono contenta che stia bene, così come Rabarbaro.


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro era molto più vicino di me all'epicentro, decisamente brutta condizione. Ma in assurdo per quello che poteva andare male tutto è andato bene, perchè per via della forza della scossa poteva essere una nuova Aquila, ci ha protetto la conformazione del terreno, per fortuna.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La prima persona a cui ho pensato leggendo del terremoto è stato Daniele. Sono contenta che stia bene, così come Rabarbaro.


Chiaramente la mia era solo una piccola battuta per sdrammatizzare, visto che i nostri non hanno subito danni. Rimane la preoccupazione ed il dispiacere per tutti gli altri


----------



## ciliegina (20 Maggio 2012)

E Sbriciolata, Lothar? anche loro sono della zona, se non sbaglio.


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2012)

Altra scossa, magnitudo 5.1 Signori e signore, è il caso per chi è in emilia romagna e nel veneto meridionale di prreparasi una valigina con il neccessario per uscire fuori di casa.
Sperando che non venga un'altra socossa!


----------



## Niko74 (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Altra scossa, magnitudo 5.1 Signori e signore, è il caso per chi è in emilia romagna e nel veneto meridionale di prreparasi una valigina con il neccessario per uscire fuori di casa.
> Sperando che non venga un'altra socossa!


Eehh...l'ho sentita pure io che sto nel veneto meridionale.. l'intensità è stata simile a quella di stanotte, però è durata 4-5 sencondi al massimo. Quella di stanotte non finiva più, saranno stati almeno 15 secondi!!!!

Li a Ferrara è durata molto?


----------



## Daniele (20 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eehh...l'ho sentita pure io che sto nel veneto meridionale.. l'intensità è stata simile a quella di stanotte, però è durata 4-5 sencondi al massimo. Quella di stanotte non finiva più, saranno stati almeno 15 secondi!!!!
> 
> Li a Ferrara è durata molto?


E' durata poco, ma è stata forte, soprattutto la paura!!! Se viene un'altra scossa mi metto in ferie per alcuni giorni e mi metto a dare una mano dove serve!


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Maggio 2012)

Io sono a una trentina di km da Ferrara, si è sentita benissimo, 
in più piove... davvero una domenica di relax


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Chiaramente la mia era solo una piccola battuta per sdrammatizzare, visto che i nostri non hanno subito danni. Rimane la preoccupazione ed il dispiacere per tutti gli altri


Certo


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io sono a una trentina di km da Ferrara, si è sentita benissimo,
> in più piove... davvero una domenica di relax


Posso solo immaginare la paura... mi spiace molto.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

...qui a Milano solo un pò di paura....
  e ROMA?????


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...qui a Milano solo un pò di paura....
> e ROMA?????


Spidermario anche tu di Milano? vuoi entrare nella krikka?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Spidermario anche tu di Milano? vuoi entrare nella krikka?


Quintina, smettila di dire cavolate e registrati!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Spidermario anche tu di Milano? vuoi entrare nella krikka?





Sole ha detto:


> Quintina, smettila di dire cavolate e registrati!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quintina, smettila di dire cavolate e registrati!!


ma perché devo registrarmi? per scrivere porcate in "amore e sesso"?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma perché devo registrarmi? per scrivere porcate in "amore e sesso"?


Certo! Così posso smetterla di passare ore al telefono per leggerti le porcate che scrivono gli utenti


----------



## aristocat (20 Maggio 2012)

Dalle mie parti: io vivo in Romagna, a 30 Km da Bologna e noi abbiamo chiaramente sentito le scosse, ma nulla di importante. Un mio caro stava dormendo a Ravenna per lavoro e ha sentito le scosse ugualmente. 
Comunque stiamo tutti bene e nella nostra zona non ci sono state conseguenze e danni significativi.
Un abbraccio agli emiliani che invece oggi sono in difficoltà.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti: io vivo in Romagna, a 30 Km da Bologna e noi abbiamo chiaramente sentito le scosse, ma nulla di importante. Un mio caro stava dormendo a Ravenna per lavoro e ha sentito le scosse ugualmente.
> Comunque stiamo tutti bene e nella nostra zona non ci sono state conseguenze e danni significativi.
> Un abbraccio agli emiliani che invece oggi sono in difficoltà.
> 
> ari


Io ho sentito Lothar!
Il gattone...dormiva e ha dormito.
Mia figlia è mezza impazzita...
Io ho dato un bacio a mia moglie e le ho detto...ragazze è stato bello finchè è durato...vado a dormire...e se vita finisce...amen così sia...io sono pronto...

Piuttosto tutta oggi che penso ai genitori che si trovano con la figlia accoppata dalla bombe di stupidi...
dei casso non se pole morire così...


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Spidermario anche tu di Milano? vuoi entrare nella krikka?


...Spiderquinty... le KriKKE mi sono sempre piaciute..specialmente quelle di un certo tipo...
 ...ci lavoro a Milano.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...qui a Milano solo un pò di paura....
> e* ROMA*?????


io dormivo...non ho sentito un tubo...ma non credo che qui si sia sentito! altimenti il cane mi avrebbe svegliato come successe per quello dell'Aquila....


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Spiderquinty... le KriKKE mi sono sempre piaciute..specialmente quelle di un certo tipo...
> ...ci lavoro a Milano.



di che tipo?


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo! Così posso smetterla di passare ore al telefono per leggerti le porcate che scrivono gli utenti


e dai, dì la verità che ti piace leggermi le porcate al telefono!


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> e dai, dì la verità che ti piace leggermi le porcate al telefono!


quinty smettila di farti desiderare e riattiva sto account! e daje!


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quinty smettila di farti desiderare e riattiva sto account! e daje!



poi mi mandate tutti un sacco di mp pieni di porcate e io sono casta e pura e mi imbarazzo e mi vergogno


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> e dai, dì la verità che ti piace leggermi le porcate al telefono!


Un po' sì, lo confesso. Sai che c'era un thread in cui un utente chiedeva quanto siamo bravi a letto? Ti sarebbe piaciuto un sacco! Eddai... registrati che così lo leggi...


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> poi mi mandate tutti un sacco di mp pieni di porcate e io sono casta e pura e mi imbarazzo e mi vergogno




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Un po' sì, lo confesso. Sai che c'era un thread in cui un utente chiedeva quanto siamo bravi a letto? Ti sarebbe piaciuto un sacco! Eddai... registrati che così lo leggi...


ma io non sono brava, poi soffro a leggere di quanto sono bravi gli altri


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma io non sono brava, poi soffro a leggere di quanto sono bravi gli altri


Anch'io sono un frana, ma l'ho letto tutto senza soffrire. Eddai! Al massimo soffriamo insieme


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso solo immaginare la paura... mi spiace molto.


Grazie della tua solidarietà 

La notte è passata abbastanza bene per fortuna...


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno dei capannoni crollati sugli operai lo vedo dalla mia finestra...
> 
> Personalmente non ho avuto danni, almeno a prima vista.
> 
> ...


Immagino lo spavento.

Spero per voi che l'incubo finisca presto. Sono contento tu stia bene.


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rabarbaro è vivo, io son vivo, il castello estense è ancora in piedi!


E' sempre una tragedia, l'importante è che state bene comunque. Il ricordo  de L'Aquila è ancora troppo vivo.


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Un abbraccio a tutte le persone coinvolte nel sisma...nonostante sia a 100km dai luoghi le ho sentite e bene, pure quella delle 15 di ieri...speriamo passi tutto in fretta...In bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> poi mi mandate tutti un sacco di mp pieni di porcate e io sono casta e pura e mi imbarazzo e mi vergogno


Va bene, ma prima d'iscriverti fammi quella cosa che sei tanto brava a fare e ancora non mi hai fatto


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo avete sentito?
> state tutti bene?
> uno spavento....



letto che ballava forte,ma mi ha svegliat mia moglie,non me ne ero accorto..ho guardato soffitto..lamapadario impazzito.Ieri sera temendo peggio,ho preso misure di sicurezza,remota ipotesi perche'casa solidissima ma...rimanere bloccati dentro al buio non deve essere bello..per cui preparato alcune cose.
La mia amica C vive al 5 piano e ha detto''botta enorme''...per  dirlo lei che e'nata a casa del terremoto....


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2012)

mio marito a bologna ...ha avvertito.
la cosa buffa è che mi ha accusato di attentato in quanto inizialmente lui doveva venire a lavorare a la spezia e io in emilia; all'ultimo momento ho cambiato idea
del resto anche in liguria abbiamo già dato con l'alluvione


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito a bologna ...ha avvertito.
> la cosa buffa è che mi ha accusato di attentato in quanto inizialmente lui doveva venire a lavorare a la spezia e io in emilia; all'ultimo momento ho cambiato idea
> del resto anche in liguria abbiamo già dato con l'alluvione


vero Minerva..ma che anno assurdo..prima metri di neve qua' e l'alluvione da voi,ora il terremoto enon smette di piovere..che cavolo succede??


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, la superba solidità delle creture estensi!


purtroppo è parzialmente crollata una torretta invece.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Oltre il danno la beffa visto che poco tempo fa hanno approvato una leggina che non fa scucire dallo stato manco un neuro per le catastrofi naturali e tutti devono affidarsi alle assicurazioni private...

avanti cosi' e tra poco imiteremo gli spagnoli che con i barconi cominciano ad andare vanno in nordafrica...

http://www.informarexresistere.fr/2...ccupati-emigrano-in-nordafrica/#axzz1vV1StIV7


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> purtroppo è parzialmente crollata una torretta invece.


Sperando che a sto giro, vista anche la mancanza di sghei, non ci si preoccupi di ricostruire per prime le chiese come le altre volte, anziche' fabbriche e case...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Minerva..ma che anno assurdo..prima metri di neve qua' e l'alluvione da voi,ora il terremoto enon smette di piovere..che cavolo succede??


Il maleficio


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il maleficio


Ma novene nisba?

fate presto!!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, la superba solidità delle creture estensi!



caro Rabarbaro..intanto sappi che distiamo appena 56km,poi ti dico..il terremoto a FE..mai successo,pero'strano il municipio,la chiesa...qui'la roba che cpostruiamo e'antisismica da 10 anni,per legge.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma novene nisba?
> 
> fate presto!!!


Gli aruspici dicono che devi sacrificarci tua figlia...
ahahahahahaahahahah

La dea damela a mi...così ha parlato...


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli aruspici dicono che devi sacrificarci tua figlia...
> ahahahahahaahahahah
> 
> La dea damela a mi...così ha parlato...


dio a te da mo' che t'ha punito....

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dio a te da mo' che t'ha punito....
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma infatti...
Sono il primo a dire che mi ha punito per aver osato togliermi dalla sgrinfie di mia madre donandomi una figlia che è la fotocopia della nonna...
Ma detto ciò...
Non è riuscito a redimermi...questo conta...
E continuo libero e felice per lo spazio aperto...
E non ho bisogno di fuggire in paesi democratici a chiedere l'asilo politico...

ahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Sono il primo a dire che mi ha punito per aver osato togliermi dalla sgrinfie di mia madre donandomi una figlia che è la fotocopia della nonna...
> Ma detto ciò...
> Non è riuscito a redimermi...questo conta...
> ...


e continua a sta' libero e felice negli spazi aperti, tipo i giardinetti, damme retta....

sta diventando pericoloso sona' l'organetto "al chiuso"!..

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oltre il danno la beffa visto che poco tempo fa hanno approvato una leggina che non fa scucire dallo stato manco un neuro per le catastrofi naturali e tutti devono affidarsi alle assicurazioni private...


Come sia giusto. Lo Stato non c'entra e se tutto va a rotoli è anche per via delle pretese ingiuste della gente per farsi rifare a spese dello stato la casetta e la villa abusiva in bilico sulla bocca dell'Etna, del Vesuvio e sulle secche nei paradisi marini.

Basta con le richieste e stare con le mani nelle mani in attesa che qualcuno faccia qualcosa. Quando crolla la casa è necessario mettere mano, non attendere la manna dal cielo credi o non credi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come sia giusto. Lo Stato non c'entra e se tutto va a rotoli è anche per via delle pretese ingiuste della gente per farsi rifare a spese dello stato la casetta e la villa abusiva in bilico sulla bocca dell'Etna, del Vesuvio e sulle secche nei paradisi marini.
> 
> Basta con le richieste e stare con le mani nelle mani in attesa che qualcuno faccia qualcosa. Quando crolla la casa è necessario mettere mano, non attendere la manna dal cielo credi o non credi.


Nell'ultima frase hai detto quello che disse la protezione civile sulla diversità tra Friuli e Irpinia.
Ma non puoi combattere la mentalità delle persone.
Tu hai testa bavarese...resta testa bavarese. No?
Lui ha testa barese e resta testa barese.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come sia giusto. Lo Stato non c'entra e se tutto va a rotoli è anche per via delle pretese ingiuste della gente per farsi rifare a spese dello stato la casetta e la villa abusiva in bilico sulla bocca dell'Etna, del Vesuvio e sulle secche nei paradisi marini.
> 
> Basta con le richieste e stare con le mani nelle mani in attesa che qualcuno faccia qualcosa. Quando crolla la casa è necessario mettere mano, non attendere la manna dal cielo credi o non credi.


ellamadonna...tutti abusivi i paesini terremotati di ieri notte?

scusa e le tasse a che servono? che concetto di stato hai?

voi per la riunificazione della Germania avete speso 1500 miliardi ed ancora 100 miliardi all'anno li buttate ancora nella exDDR...

ma poi se hai per ipotesi un mutuo e la tua casa e' crollata o da demolire, che fai riesci e continui a pagare il mutuo vecchio per la casa inesistente e fartene un altro per un altra casa?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

se per una catastrofe naturale viene giù la mia casa lo stato DEVE fare fronte perchè si pagano le tasse per questo. se la mia casa era abusiva allora ciccia e vado a dormire sotto i ponti....ma che cazzo di mentalità stupida avete?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ellamadonna...tutti abusivi i paesini terremotati di ieri notte?
> 
> scusa e *le tasse a che servono*? che concetto di stato hai?
> 
> ...


Le tasse idealmente servono per coprire le spese dello Stato. Non sono fondi per il bene di tutti o alcuni. Che poi sono diventati fondi, è una questione di conoscenza.

Chi è al governo, dovrebbe aver studiato un minimo di scienze politiche e quindi saper adoperare correttamente i soldi incassati dallo Stato. Realtà è che da troppo tempo i soldi delle tasse sono percepiti come fondo perso, da spendere a tutti i costi.

Poiché alludi alle mie origini, dopo 30 anni di Italia sono a tutti gli effetti più Italiano che Tedesco. Di fatto non so più nulla delle politiche tedesche, ma quasi tutto delle italiane. Per cui giralo come vuoi, ma mi importa soltanto che cambi qualcosa in questo paese per il bene della popolazione che vi sta, compreso te e me.

Se la casa crolla, io metto mano per rimetterla in sesto, con o senza mutuo, perché è casa mia e spetta a me sistemarla. Perché se un giorno piovesse pietre preziose anziché scosse sismiche, nessuno si troverebbe disposto ad attendere che viene lo Stato a rimuoverle, perché si sentirebbe nel diritto di possederle in toto.

In altre parole, tutto il bene e tutto il male che capita a casa nostra sono affari soltanto nostri e siamo noi a decidere come sfruttarla al meglio. Chi la abbandona perché spera nell'impossibile, è libero di farlo, come però è altrettanto libero chi decide metterla in sesto. Quest'ultimo però non è ben visto, perché chi fa per sé alla fine rompe agli altri che continuano a sperare anche quando ogni speranza si è allontanata da anni. Vedesi Aquila e Bidonvillage.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Le tasse idealmente servono per coprire le spese dello Stato. Non sono fondi per il bene di tutti o alcuni. Che poi sono diventati fondi, è una questione di conoscenza.
> 
> Chi è al governo, dovrebbe aver studiato un minimo di scienze politiche e quindi saper adoperare correttamente i soldi incassati dallo Stato. Realtà è che da troppo tempo i soldi delle tasse sono percepiti come fondo perso, da spendere a tutti i costi.
> 
> ...


ma che poi dei soldi pubblici si faccia altro e si spendano per cazzate sono d'accordo e l'italia fa schifo in questo. ma fondi per le emergenze da catastrofi naturali sono SACROSANTI. che poi vadano spesi oculatamente e non si debba leggere di persone che nel cuore della notte al telefono se la ridano al pensiero di quanti soldi si possano arraffare per la ricostruzione dopo un terremoto è altrettanto SACROSANTO.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Maggio 2012)

*Piccolo corso di politica*



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma che poi dei soldi pubblici si faccia altro e si spendano per cazzate sono d'accordo e l'italia fa schifo in questo. ma fondi per le emergenze da catastrofi naturali sono SACROSANTI. che poi vadano spesi oculatamente e non si debba leggere di persone che nel cuore della notte al telefono se la ridano al pensiero di quanti soldi si possano arraffare per la ricostruzione dopo un terremoto è altrettanto SACROSANTO.


Con questa piccola relazione non voglio dare uno schema perfetto, ma una visione essenziale del funzionamento di una struttura organizzata: lo Stato in genere.

Le *tasse* servono per coprire le spese dello Stato. Come spese di Stato sono da intendere, partendo dalla punta piramidale, come:
- stipendi della classe politica (parlamentari, sindaci, assessori)
- stipendi della protezione civile (militari, polizia)
- apparato statale (uffici pubblici, enti, organi di controllo)
- energia
- comunicazione (radio, tv, manifestazioni)

Negli stati sociali si aggiungono le seguenti spese di Stato, in alcuni paesi sostenuti da assicurazioni private o da strutture semi-statali:
- sanità
- pensioni
- trasporto (strade, ferrovie, aeroplani)

Per la copertura delle spese al di là delle tasse, è stato introdotto l'*IVA*, che aggiunge un'imposta al valore, pagato come tassa aggiuntiva dal consumatore finale. Uno Stato sociale potrebbe quindi aprire fondi per sostenere spese occasionali e far fronte alla disoccupazione, alle catastofi naturali, alle epidemie. L'IVA costituisce un fattore variabile che dovrebbe aumentare e diminuire in base alle esigenze "extra" del paese. Una lieve variazione dell'IVA ha generalmente un impatto notevole alla liquidità dell'intero paese e l'applicazione spensierata impoverisce l'intera poplazione, come ad esempio l'aumento dell'1% e degli ormai prossimi +2%.

Per rendere lo Stato competitivo in rispetto ad altri stati, dispone di tamponi economici, generalizzati nel termine *accise*. L'accise è un'artificiale costo di un prodotto altrimenti molto economico, ma indispensabile per lo svolgimento delle attività lavorative della poplazione. Tramite la variazione dell'accise, lo Stato è in grado di rendere l'inflazione più bassa e, soprattutto, evitare la svendita di materie prime.

Quando questi fondi non bastano per far fronte alle spese di Stato e quando lo Stato non può prelevare altri soldi, prende in prestito materie prime e servizi da altri paesi, e si parla di *debito pubblico*. Il debito pubblico deve essere ripagato con interessi che vanno dallo 0,5% al 10%, con o senza termini di tempo. Per tenere basso il debito pubblico, lo Stato può emettere *Azioni di Stato*, cercando di ottenere più soldi del dovuto dalla propria popolazione, allo scopo di ridurre lo strozzamento, con belle promesse. Perché di fatto queste azioni valgono soltanto quanto lo Stato può liquidare, e quando diventa moroso, si parla di *crisi*.

Si intende da sé, che ulteriori manovre per risollevare le finanze dello Stato moroso con altre Azioni di Stato, tasse, aumenti di IVA e accise peggiora soltanto la situazione a lungo termine.


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Le tasse idealmente servono per coprire le spese dello Stato. Non sono fondi per il bene di tutti o alcuni. Che poi sono diventati fondi, è una questione di conoscenza.
> 
> Chi è al governo, dovrebbe aver studiato un minimo di scienze politiche e quindi saper adoperare correttamente i soldi incassati dallo Stato. Realtà è che da troppo tempo i soldi delle tasse sono percepiti come fondo perso, da spendere a tutti i costi.
> 
> ...


Intanto però distinguiamo tra crollo e danni.

Sono d'accordo che bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche. Se capitasse a me vedrei cosa fare per tornare al più presto sotto un tetto, anche manualmente fin dove le mie forze possono arrivare.

Ma è proprio una questione di risorse, e anche qui va fatta una distinzione tra quelle umane e quelle economiche.
Non credo che si riesca a tirare su una casa ex novo con la sola buona volontà. Quibble non mi risulta sia cosi facile per gli italiani tirare su casa, e credo non solo per gli italiani. Mettici pure il potenziale economico dello stipendio medio italiano.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nell'ultima frase hai detto quello che disse la protezione civile sulla diversità tra Friuli e Irpinia.
> Ma non puoi combattere la mentalità delle persone.
> Tu hai testa bavarese...resta testa bavarese. No?
> Lui ha testa barese e resta testa barese.


Minchia che autogol..ahahahahah

le disgrazie al sud so' sempre state sciacallate dai tuoi imprenditori del nord...

anzi e' dall'unificazione che i tuoi sodali ladrano al sud....

i falliti savoiardi piemontesi hanno razziato banche ed industrie del sud per risollevarsi...

studia di piu' la vera storia del tuo paese che forse guadagni punti anziche' fare sempre figure di merda....ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Minchia che autogol..ahahahahah
> 
> le disgrazie al sud so' sempre state sciacallate dai tuoi imprenditori del nord...
> 
> ...


diglielo a 'sti ex morti di fame che il regno delle due sicilie solo pochi decenni se non proprio ai tempi dell'unificazione dell'italia era una delle zone (se non la più ricca e prevalentemente la zona di Napoli) più ricche d'europa


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Le tasse idealmente servono per coprire le spese dello Stato. Non sono fondi per il bene di tutti o alcuni. Che poi sono diventati fondi, è una questione di conoscenza.
> 
> Chi è al governo, dovrebbe aver studiato un minimo di scienze politiche e quindi saper adoperare correttamente i soldi incassati dallo Stato. Realtà è che da troppo tempo i soldi delle tasse sono percepiti come fondo perso, da spendere a tutti i costi.
> 
> ...


BOOM...

tu gia' con un mutuo sulle spalle riesci a ricominciare con un altro da zero per un'altra casa perche' quella e' crollata o da demolire?

idem per un'attivita' andata a puttane in un attimo??...

e chi sei Mandrake?

ahahahahah


ahhh solidarieta' questa sconosciuta....

comunque che i fondi debbano essere gestiti onestamente io manco discuto, dillo piuttosto al magnagatti che vota i ladri...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> BOOM...
> 
> tu gia' con un mutuo sulle spalle riesci a ricominciare con un altro da zero per un'altra casa perche' quella e' crollata o da demolire?
> 
> ...


Infatti, si parla di case come fossero caramelle.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Intanto però distinguiamo tra crollo e danni.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche. Se capitasse a me vedrei cosa fare per tornare al più presto sotto un tetto, anche manualmente fin dove le mie forze possono arrivare.
> 
> ...


Si riuscirebbe. Ma la realtà è che gradualmente siamo stati ridotti alla situazione in cui ci troviamo ora, poi colpa di chi ha tirato troppo la corda. Per troppi anni ognuno ha cercato trarre vantaggio dal perbenismo dello Stato, che ora appare cattivo e rinsecchito, perché ci richiama e corregge a colpi di frusta. Il popolo Italiano ha usato per troppo tempo più di quel che possedeva, ma non ha interamente colpa.

La colpa reale ha un insieme che raggruppo frettolosamente in "simbiosi Stato-Banche". Lo Stato ha permesso che le banche offrissero soldi in cambio di fondi già allora inesistenti, come ad esempio i fondi di pensione. In pratica le banche hanno ottenuto il diritto di rivalersi su un'ipotetica percentuale della pensione in cambio di mutui sproporzionati.

Dal momento che le banche non ricevono più le rate e gli interessi, scoprono che le casse di Stato sono vuote, e di conseguenza si trovano impossibilitate a pagare loro stessi debiti, che alla fine risucchiano l'economia dello Stato in un pozzo senza fondo. Vedi Lehmann/USA, Grecia.

Alla sudetta simbiosi si aggiunge l'entrata di Italia nella moneta unica, l'Euro, dove troppi furbi hanno fatto il moltiplicato per due dei costi, mentre gli stipendi rimanevano, e tutt'ora rimangono uguali a prima, sostenuto dall'ISTAT, che senza alcun pudore ha dichiarato il normale andamento di inflazione, dove invece si trattava di percentuali percepiti fra il 30 e 60% in rispetto alla Lira.

Se oggi ci troviamo nella situazione di tirare la cinghia e incassare i colpi di coda, è anche dovuto alla nostra cecità, incapacità di fare le scelte giuste e alla nostra personalissima pigrizia. Perché un tempo non troppo lontano, Italia era un paese ricco e dinamico, dove ognuno aveva il suo ruolo, dovere e diritto. E comprarsi una casa non significava fare un mutuo, ma risparmiare per anni e finalmente iniziare a costruire. Non dimentichiamo il passato. Cerchiamo invece di ricordarcelo e rinconquistare tutto ciò che abbiamo lasciato andare per un mondo migliore che non era nostro.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> diglielo a 'sti ex morti di fame che il regno delle due sicilie solo pochi decenni se non proprio ai tempi dell'unificazione dell'italia era una delle zone (se non la più ricca e prevalentemente la zona di Napoli) più ricche d'europa


a parte le industrie piu' grandi d'europa, prima dell'unita' d'italia al sud c'erano 19 universita' e dopo l'unificazione solo una a Napoli...

il banco di napoli e quello di sicilia battevano moneta mentre a Torino erano gia' falliti....

Cavour se faceva aiuta' da quella super puttana della cugina, la contessa di Castiglione ....Napoleone se la chiavo' ed aiuto' i falliti savoiardi contro gli austriaci...

ahahahahahah

la spedizione e le razzie so' state finanziate dalla massoneria (super ladri) inglese oseno' manco a Quarto arrivavano gli sbandati....

uno dei due piroscafi manco attracco' a Marsala ma s'areno' al largo...

ahahahahahahah

non ci fu reazione all'arrivo perche' con i soldi inglesi corruppero tutto il corrompibile...

i nordici....ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si riuscirebbe. Ma la realtà è che gradualmente siamo stati ridotti alla situazione in cui ci troviamo ora, poi colpa di chi ha tirato troppo la corda. Per troppi anni ognuno ha cercato trarre vantaggio dal perbenismo dello Stato, che ora appare cattivo e rinsecchito, perché ci richiama e corregge a colpi di frusta. Il popolo Italiano ha usato per troppo tempo più di quel che possedeva, ma non ha interamente colpa.
> 
> La colpa reale un insieme che raggruppo frettolosamente in "simbiosi Stato-Banche". Lo Stato ha permesso che le banche offrissero soldi in cambio di fondi già allora inesistenti, come ad esempio i fondi di pensione. In pratica le banche hanno ottenuto il diritto di rivalersi su un'ipotetica percentuale della pensione in cambio di mutui sproporzionati.
> 
> ...


omminchipapà!! siamo d'accordo sulla malagestione!!! ma la ricostruzione della mia casa per un disastro naturale DEVE rientrare negli oneri di uno stato civile che sia degno di questo nome!


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> omminchipapà!! siamo d'accordo sulla malagestione!!! ma la ricostruzione della mia casa per un disastro naturale DEVE rientrare negli oneri di uno stato civile che sia degno di questo nome!



forse non sapete che i proprietari immobiliari pagano già indirettamente l'assicurazione contro le calamità naturali ai Consorzi di bonifica, che sono vetusti enti territoriali nati, appunto, agli inizi del 1900 per le zone da bonificare, e diventati in seguito competenti per i disastri idrogeologici ed ambientali (nonchè macchine mangiasoldi e tassa occulta ai più)


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Minchia che autogol..ahahahahah
> 
> le disgrazie al sud so' sempre state sciacallate dai tuoi imprenditori del nord...
> 
> ...


ma tu sai perchè tutte gli industriali che hanno investito al sud si sono trovati a mal partito?
Agronomi mandati dallo stato per insegnare come coltivare nella zona pugliese
Sicilfiat
Alfasud
Termini imerese

No guarda i savoiardi ci hanno messo nei guai...
Basta guardare come è finita la Liga Veneta...fagocitata da Bossi...

Cioè ma cosa dici...
Non c'erano industrie al sud ai tempi del re di Napoli...no?
ma solo borboni e latifondisti no?

Quale azienda esiste al sud? 
Indesit
Fiat
ecc..ecc..ecc..?
Cioè al sud confondono il commercio con il contrabbando...no?
E pensano che i finanzieri siano ladri...no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> diglielo a 'sti ex morti di fame che il regno delle due sicilie solo pochi decenni se non proprio ai tempi dell'unificazione dell'italia era una delle zone (se non la più ricca e prevalentemente la zona di Napoli) più ricche d'europa


Ma i ricchi erano solo la cricca della corte no?
Il popolo come stava?
Erano tutti poveri mezzadri.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma i ricchi erano solo la cricca della corte no?
> Il popolo come stava?
> Erano tutti poveri mezzadri.


zitto...ex morto di fame


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

*Ho trovato questo...*

http://www.orgogliosud.com/2010/01/lindustria-nel-regno-delle-due-sicilie.html

Ma io allora non capisco...
Ma perchè invece di accanirsi di aspettative verso lo stato italiano....
Perchè il sud Italia non fa una secessione e restaura lo splendore dell'epoca di Ferdinando II?
( era un Italiano? O uno Spagnolo?)

Non capisco eh?

Che se ne fa il ricco sud....di uno stato che non fa niente e niente?

Potrebbe saltare fuori una nuova Svizzera no?
Del Mediterraneo...

Mah...
I veneti hanno questa mentalità: bisogna rangiarse nonostante tutti i danni che lo stato ci fa...
Pago le tasse e metto via qualcosa nascosto ( magari evadendo) per i tempi di vacche magre...
Crolla la casa...
La rifaccio con i soldi che ho nascosto per anni...come una formica...
Non li dichiaro...sennò lo stato me ciava pure quelli...

Infatti se aspettavamo lo stato...vicenza era ancora sotto acqua...no?

In quel frangente...però abbiamo mostrato il valore della solidarietà verso chi è de noantri...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> zitto...ex morto di fame


Vero...siamo ex morti di fame...
Ma non siamo dei mantenuti.
Fatto tutto con le nostre unghie...


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...siamo ex morti di fame...
> Ma non siamo dei mantenuti.
> Fatto tutto con le nostre unghie...


fatto tutto con i soldi estirpati al sud....tu e quelle merde dei Savoia. Se non fosse che ci avete lasciato in mutande e nessuna possibilità di risollevarsi adesso stareste ancora in giro per il mondo ad elemosinare...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> fatto tutto con i soldi estirpati al sud....tu e quelle merde dei Savoia. Se non fosse che ci avete lasciato in mutande e nessuna possibilità di risollevarsi adesso stareste ancora in giro per il mondo ad elemosinare...


Purtroppo è andata così...
Ma come sai un piatto di minestra non si nega a nessuno...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

La mia valle era poverissima...
Si lavorava e cavava il marmo e basta...
Poi nel dopo guerra è partita l'industria della concia...
Siamo stati un popolo di migranti, poi molti di noi sono tornati e con i soldi fatti all'estero: Belgio, Germania, Svizzera...ecc..ecc...
Abbiamo aperto le nostre piccole medie imprese.
La cooperativa artigiana della mia valle capitalizza da sola in proporzione più di tutta Vicenza e di tutta l'Italia.
Mai questa piccola cooperativa ha desiderato venire accorpata da quelle più grandi, ed è sempre stata presa di mira da esse...
Ai tempi del regno di Napoli noi eravamo sotto l'Impero Austro Ungarico...e prima ancora sotto il doge di Venezia...
Prenditela con i Piemontesi, ma non con noi...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

[video]http://www.raixevenete.net/1866_plebiscito_veneto_truffa.asp[/video]

http://cronologia.leonardo.it/storia/a1866a.htm


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Purtroppo è andata così...
> Ma come sai un piatto di minestra non si nega a nessuno...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> La mia valle era poverissima...
> ...


che chiamano i Veneti "rascòn", che è un pesce di fiume che sa di poco, vale poco
gli uomini veneti non erano ben visti in Piemonte, venivano chiamati anche terroni del nord, invece le donne lavoravano parecchio come mondine, e poi tornavano a casa loro


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che chiamano i Veneti "rascòn", che è un pesce di fiume che sa di poco, vale poco
> gli uomini veneti non erano ben visti in Piemonte, venivano chiamati anche terroni del nord, invece le donne lavoravano parecchio come mondine, e poi tornavano a casa loro


Si...Sai in passato sono stato molto a varese per lavoro, una signora che aveva un'industria tessile, mi raccontava che i veneti, erano indietro di 50 anni rispetto alla loro mentalità, ma non si integravano con nessuno, stavano per conto loro, cucinavano le loro cose, parlavano il loro dialetto ecc..ecc...
Certe cose di noi, le ha dipinte benissimo Olmi nel film l'albero degli zoccoli....sto senso sempre che el foresto lè el paron...ciò i signori erano i veneziani no? Vero però tutti noi abbiamo la zia che è andata a servizio a Milano...a Torino...ecc..ecc....
Siamo comunque attacatissimi alle nostre tradizioni e alla nostra identità culturale.
E siamo pieni di totem, con cui interpretiamo il mondo circostante.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...Sai in passato sono stato molto a varese per lavoro, una signora che aveva un'industria tessile, mi raccontava che i veneti, erano indietro di 50 anni rispetto alla loro mentalità, ma non si integravano con nessuno, stavano per conto loro, cucinavano le loro cose, parlavano il loro dialetto ecc..ecc...
> Certe cose di noi, le ha dipinte benissimo Olmi nel film l'albero degli zoccoli....sto senso sempre che el foresto lè el paron...ciò i signori erano i veneziani no? Vero però tutti noi abbiamo la zia che è andata a servizio a Milano...a Torino...ecc..ecc....
> Siamo comunque attacatissimi alle nostre tradizioni e alla nostra identità culturale.
> E siamo pieni di totem, con cui interpretiamo il mondo circostante.


E' vero, il servilismo atavico vi e' rimasto nel dna e nel dialetto:

"Ehi tu:"

"COmANDI!"

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' vero, il servilismo atavico vi e' rimasto nel dna e nel dialetto:
> 
> "Ehi tu:"
> 
> ...


Si vero il servilismo è nel nostro DNA...
Lo ammetto...
Ma sai benissimo come facevamo a ciavare el paron...
Barando sulla tara del carro...del grano...eheheheheeheheheheheheheeh...

E lo Stato per noi...
E' el paron da ciabvare....no?
NOn la mucca che ci mantiene...
Come pensate voi.


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero il servilismo è nel nostro DNA...
> Lo ammetto...
> Ma sai benissimo come facevamo a ciavare el paron...
> Barando sulla tara del carro...del grano...eheheheheeheheheheheheheeh...
> ...


Questo e' quello che te suggerisce la tua neuro...ma nun te sottovaluta', che anche voi ve la cavate bene a parassita'...

ahahahah

le migliori teste so' meridionali e senza i meridionali da sfruttare il tuo nord stava ancora nelle caverne e voi veneti specialmente  stavate tutti a magna' gatti in Argentina ed a pascola' le loro pecore...

ahahahahah

comunque la vostra pacchia e' finita e siete pure durati molto poco....

un fuoco di paglia...pero' se sapeva che il modello nordest era un bluff...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che te suggerisce la tua neuro...ma nun te sottovaluta', che anche voi ve la cavate bene a parassita'...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Vero anche questo...
Per esempio c'è una scuola di diritto che parte dall'Università di Napoli e giunge a Padova...
Ma chiediti come mai i migliori docenti meridionali hanno fatto follie pur di arrivare al prestigio di insegnare alla facoltà di giurisprudenza padovana...

Allora parliamo anche di questo...
Vero al sud i giovani non hanno lavoro per cui cercano di studiare, da noi ci sono stati tempi in cui si assumevano a nastro meridionali come insegnanti elementari, funzionari pubblici, dipendenti delle poste...ecc..ecc...perchè da noi c'era la mentalità che chi non ha voglia di lavorare va a studiare...

Non abbiamo mai sfruttato i meridionali come manodopera...perchè abbiamo gli extracomunitari che nelle nostre imprese fanno tutti i lavori che i biacnhi non vogliono più fare...

Nessun imprenditore veneto ha mai visto di buon occhio un lavoratore del sud, paura che non abbia voglia di lavorare.

Il modello nord est, parte da un forte incentivo alla piccola e media impresa, per cui, molti si sono messi in attività...

FOrse non lo sai, ma da noi, certe aziende che hanno puntato sulla qualità e hanno investito privatamente sulla ricerca, hanno saputo far fronte anche alla crisi...

Vicenza oro è andata da dio come fiera...

Ma sono saltati per aria solo tutti quelli che volevano fare i buffoni e hanno giocato al piccolo mafioso...e gli è andata male...

Sai da noi c'è un barese veramente capace.
Si chiama Nicola Amenduni.
Ha sposato la signora Gresele.
Acciaierie Valbruna e non dico di più.

Ma se parlate con Amenduni sulla sua difficoltà di inserirsi sulla nostra terra...c'è da morir dal ridere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> omminchipapà!! siamo d'accordo sulla malagestione!!! ma la ricostruzione della mia casa per un disastro naturale DEVE rientrare negli oneri di uno stato civile che sia degno di questo nome!


Ti sbagli.

Compito di uno Stato civile è darti un tetto quando ti viene a mancare, ma è compito tuo di riparare i danni alla tua casa, causati dalle calamità, e provvedere che quando capita, tu sia assicurato.

Uno Stato può anche decidere di allestire fondi per dare aiuto chi perde la casa per calamità naturali, oppure alzare le accisi, le tasse e/o l'IVA per alimentare queste casse, ma non deve attingere alla cassa ordinaria.

Uno Stato (qualunque) ti protegge come individuo e come famiglia, ti garantisce lavoro con il quale paghi le tue necessità e anche quelle dello Stato. Fine della storia.


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti sbagli.
> 
> Compito di uno Stato civile è darti un tetto quando ti viene a mancare, ma è compito tuo di riparare i danni alla tua casa, causati dalle calamità, e provvedere che quando capita, tu sia assicurato.
> 
> ...


non è proprio così, vediamo dove già vanno a finire i nostri soldi


_Polizza anticalamità, c'è già la legge _
_Corrado Sforza Fogliani* _
_Il terremoto in Abruzzo ha dato la stura alla (ricorrente) richiesta di obbligare i proprietari di casa ad _
_assicurarsi contro le calamità naturali. Meraviglia, però, che si ignori - da parte di molti che ne scrivono - che in proposito esiste già, da anni,  un'apposita legge, rimasta inattuata solo per mancanza  dei  _
_provvedimenti necessari. _
_Il Parlamento ha fatto la scelta di non seguire la desueta strada della obbligatorietà (abbracciata dai _
_soli Paesi che sulla polizza anticalamità hanno più anticamente legiferato), rifacendosi anche a valutazioni dell'Autorità garante della concorrenza e del mercato. "Una copertura assicurativa generale _
_contro le calamità naturali - secondo l'Antitrust - comporta rilevanti e inevitabili limitazioni alla regola _
_della concorrenza" (Parere 12 aprile 1999). "Non si può dimenticare - ha sottolineato ancora il Garante - che l'imposizione di un obbligo assicurativo contribuisce a irrigidire la domanda dei consumatori, _
_che saranno indotti ad accettare le condizioni praticate dalle imprese, anche quando le considerano _
_particolarmente gravose" (Parere 20 novembre 2003).  _
_In ogni caso, e comunque, andrebbe considerato che la proprietà immobiliare corrisponde oggi al sistema Consorzi di bonifica, per essere difesa dalle calamità naturali, un importo di contributi (ovviamente, obbligatori) pari nel 2006 a 146.911.470,00 euro. _
_Non si può neppur pensare che tale proprietà venga gravata da ulteriori oneri allo stesso scopo. Preliminare a ogni discorso concernente la polizza calamità è quindi considerare, e risolvere, quantomeno il problema del rapporto, nel futuro eventuale assetto assicurativo, con i Consorzi di bonifica (e _
_non, semplicemente, ignorare che questi esistono e tassano crescentemente). Poi, ci sarà il problema della disponibilità dei fondi relativi da parte dello Stato (per il necessario concorso dello stesso, _
_come fanno presente anche gli assicuratori e perchè non si sia in presenza - semplicemente - di una _
_nuova tassa sulla casa). _

_*presidente Confedilizia_


----------



## -Elisa- (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti sbagli.
> 
> Compito di uno Stato civile è darti un tetto quando ti viene a mancare, ma è compito tuo di riparare i danni alla tua casa, causati dalle calamità, e provvedere che quando capita, tu sia assicurato.
> 
> ...


Vero. Uno stato qualunque non ti assicura istruzione, assistenza sanitaria, previdenza, ecc ecc..... Ma il nostro non è uno stato qualunque : siamo sottoposti a prelievi fiscali esorbitanti che si giustificano solo con la creazione di un poderoso Welfare State.
Perchè pagare la protezione civile? Basterebbero i volontari...Il nostro, da Costituzione, non è uno stato assente. 
Personalmente preferisco cambiare classe dirigente, sporca e ladrona, e tenermi la Costituzione.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti sbagli.
> 
> Compito di uno Stato civile è darti un tetto quando ti viene a mancare, ma è compito tuo di riparare i danni alla tua casa, causati dalle calamità, e provvedere che quando capita, tu sia assicurato.
> 
> ...


Affidarsi al privato e' una cura peggiore del male....

in zona sismica quanto ti farebbero pagare st'assicurazione?...senz'altro uno sproposito impagabile per la totalita' dei proprietari...

conoscendo anche i "meccanismi" del privato, t'assicuro che in caso di calamita' del genere l'assicurazione privata fa prima a dichiarare fallimento pur di non scucire un euro ed il cerino ripassa in mano allo stato...che si fa in quel caso? non interviene lo stato?

prendi esempio da questa crisi bancaria ove lo stato garantisce i depositi delle banche insolventi fino a 103000 euro e che ha garantito alla BCE i 260 miliardi di euro che le banche italiane hanno preso dalla BCE all'1% ed anziche' riversarle nell'economia comprano titoli di stato al 6%...non ti sembra roba da galera?

secondo la tua logica anche chi perde soldi perche' li ha affidati a dei ladri (banche fallite) si dovrebbe attaccare al tram o affidarsi ad una copertura finanziaria...

per me invece nei casi piu' eclatanti si dovrebbe utilizzare la ghigliottina in pubblica piazza...

in quelli meno, i lavori forzati....

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero anche questo...
> Per esempio c'è una scuola di diritto che parte dall'Università di Napoli e giunge a Padova...


Un'intramuscolo sul "com'eravamo" anche nel tuo settore....

se dovessi sintetizzare a livello globale, ti citerei la battuta dei romani ai leghisti:

"Quando voi eravate ancora sugli alberi, noi eravamo gia' froci!"

ahahahahahahahah

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Arte, cultura e scienza

Nel Settecento,  sotto  l’impulso dei  sovrani  meridionali  che ne incentivarono fattivamente lo
sviluppo,  si  assistette  alla  rinascita  culturale  delle  Due Sicilie;  il  rigoglioso fiorire  di  studi
filosofici,  giuridici  e scientifici  si  fregiò di illustri  personalità le cui opere furono tradotte in
diverse lingue, solo per citarne alcuni ricordiamo: Giovanbattista Vico, considerato una delle più
grandi menti di  tutti  i  tempi,  Gaetano Filangieri,  le cui  opere erano tenute sul suo tavolo da
Napoleone Bonaparte che non esitò a dichiarare “Questo giovane è stato il maestro di tutti noi”;
Antonio Genovesi, Ferdinando Galiani, Giacomo Della Porta, Pietro Giannone, Mario Pagano.
Napoli era il centro di pensiero più vivace d’Italia e in Europa era seconda solo a Parigi per la
diffusione delle idee dell’Illuminismo;  lo splendore della Corte e della società napoletana era
proverbiale ed erano poli  di  attrazione per  le  più importanti  menti  dell’epoca che spesso vi
rimanevano a lungo; geni assoluti come Goethe riconobbero nelle classi elevate duosiciliane una
preparazione non comune.
Ebbe a dire Stendhal:  “ Napoli  è l’unica capitale d’Italia, tutte le altre grandi città sono delle
Lione rafforzate“; era di gran lunga la più grande d’Italia e tra le prime quattro d’Europa, fu
definita  come:  «la città  più  allegra  del  mondo,  scintillante  di  carrozze,  quasi  non  riesco  a
distinguerla da Broadway, la vera libertà consiste nell’essere liberi dagli affanni ed il popolo pare
veramente aver concluso un armistizio con l’ansia e suoi derivati”.

L’Universita’ di Napoli fu fondata da Federico II nel 1224. A Milano la prima
università, il Politecnico, fu fondata solo nel 1863 ed il primo ingegnere si laureò nel 1870; al
tempo della nascita dello  Stato italiano, il  numero degli  studenti  meridionali  era maggiore di
quello di tutte le università italiane messe assieme (9 mila su complessivi 16mila).

A Napoli  furono istituite la  Prima cattedra universitaria al mondo di Economia Politica con
Antonio Genovesi (1754), “Napoletana fu la prima clinica ortopedica d’Italia prima dell’unità,
napoletani  furono  i  migliori  ospedali  militari  che  potesse  vantare  l’Europa;  napoletano  fu
quell’atto rivoluzionario nella storia della psichiatria,  che vide,  per  la prima volta in Europa,
togliere nell’ospedale psichiatrico di Aversa, i ceppi ai dementi”; 

notevole era l’Orto botanico che forniva le erbe mediche alla Facoltà di Medicina; 

nella facoltà di Giurisprudenza nacquero l‘Istituto della Motivazione delle Sentenze 
(Gaetano Filangieri, 1774), il primo Codice Marittimo Italiano ed il primo Codice Militare. 

I  giornali  milanesi  erano  ancora  fogli  di  provincia,  mentre  quelli  napoletani  facevano  e
disfacevano i  governi;  le case editrici  napoletane pubblicavano il  55% di  tutti  libri  editi  in
Italia.

il Real Ufficio Topografico dell’Esercito realizzò delle accuratissime carte topografiche
sia marittime che terrestri.

Fu  fondato  l’Osservatorio  Sismologico  Vesuviano  (1°  nel  mondo),  realizzato  dal  fisico
Macedonio Melloni e sviluppato da Luigi Calmieri con annessa stazione meteorologica. 
Palermo  divenne  famosa  per  la  presenza  dell’astronomo  Giuseppe  Piazzi  
(curatore dell’Osservatorio  astronomico  fondato  nel  1801 e  scopritore  del  primo  asteroide battezzato
“Cerere Ferdinandea“), per il suo Orto Botanico e per la nascita, ad opera del Barone Pisani e
sotto il patrocinio dei Borbone, del primo manicomio in Europa, “La real casa dei Matti” dove i
malati di mente erano separati dagli altri degenti e erano trattati umanamente e non più segregati
come bestie furiose. 

Furono aperte: Biblioteche, Accademie Culturali (la più famosa l’Ercolanense, fondata nel 1755),
il Gabinetto di Fisica del Re ed erano organizzati frequenti Congressi Scientifici. 

Per quanto riguarda la musica: “Fino al settecento l’Italia era vista da tutti i musicisti europei
con un particolare atteggiamento di rispetto, in Italia, nel  Seicento, era nata l’opera che nel
corso degli anni aveva conquistato tutti i più grandi teatri; operisti italiani componevano presso
tutte le corti d’Europa e gli stessi musicisti stranieri scrivevano opere in lingua italiana, tanto si
identificava allora il melodramma col paese che ne era stato la culla. Non molto diversa era la
situazione per la musica strumentale, i conservatori e le accademie italiane erano i più celebri
in assoluto e un musicista non poteva affermare di possedere una preparazione completa senza
aver compiuto un viaggio d’istruzione in Italia …la penisola era considerata quasi una terra
promessa per ogni compositore” e Napoli era considerata la Regina mondiale dell’Opera.

Basta ricordare che il  teatro S. Carlo è il  più antico teatro lirico d'Europa,  fu inaugurato  il
4-11-1737 dopo soli 8 mesi dall'inizio della sua costruzione, ben 41 anni prima del teatro della
Scala di Milano e 51 anni prima della Fenice di Venezia; non ha mai sospeso le sue stagioni,
tranne  che nel  biennio  1874-76,  a causa della grave recessione economica di  quegli  anni  e
conseguente sospensione dei contributi , ma siamo già nel regno d'Italia. Subì un grave incendio
nel 1816 e fu ricostruito in soli dieci mesi.

Anche se non tutti i re Borbone amavano la lirica furono senz’altro dei grandi mecenate tanto che
il  teatro San Carlo attrasse l'attenzione di tutta la società colta europea, colpita dalla creatività
della  Scuola  musicale  napoletana,  sia  nel  campo  dell'opera  buffa  che  di  quella  seria,  basti
ricordare i nomi di: Alessandro Scarlatti, Nicolò Porpora, G.Battista Pergolesi, Nicola Piccinni,
Saverio  Mercadante,  Domenico  Cimarosa,  Enrico  Petrella,  Giovanni  Paisiello  (autore
quest’ultimo,  nel  1787,  su  commissione  di  Ferdinando IV,  dell’  “Inno Nazionale  delle  Due
Sicilie”); tra i grandi compositori italiani basta ricordare la triade Rossini-Bellini-Donizetti che
fiorì  nel  Conservatorio  di  Napoli;  la  città  partenopea  era guardata  come culmine  della  loro
carriera musicisti del livello di Bach e Gluck. 

Il teatro S.Carlo divide con la Scala di Milano il primato della più antica scuola di ballo italiana,
mentre è nel 1816 che vi nasce la scuola di scenografia diretta da Antonio Niccolini. "Vuoi tu
sapere  se  qualche  scintilla  di  vero  fuoco  brucia  in  te?  Corri,  vola  a  Napoli  ad  ascoltare  i
capolavori di Leo, Durante, Jommelli,  Pergolese. Se i tuoi occhi si inumidiranno di lacrime, se
sentirai soffocarti dall'emozione, non frenare i palpiti del tuo cuore: prendi il Metastasio e mettiti
al lavoro il suo genio illuminerà il tuo".

Teatri lirici erano presenti nelle altre parti del regno, solo la Calabria ne aveva quattro.
I  conservatori  musicali  (quello  di  S. Pietro a Majella  era considerato il  più prestigioso del
mondo), l’Accademia Filarmonica e la Scuola Musicale Napoletana erano i massimi riferimenti
per  gli  artisti  dell’epoca  ;  la  Canzone  Napoletana  a  Piedigrotta  (“Te  voglio  bene  assaje”,
“Luisella”, “Santa Lucia”, “Tarantella”) si diffuse in tutto il mondo. 

A Napoli, ogni sera, erano aperti una quindicina di teatri  [che erano diffusi anche nelle altre
parti del regno] mentre a Milano non tutte le sere c’era un teatro aperto.

Molto vivace era anche il mondo dell’arte: Napoli pullulava di pittori, scultori, studenti d’arte, la
Corte  giocava  il  ruolo  di  mecenate,  commissionando  opere  e  sovvenzionando  mostre;
ricordiamo: la Scuola  pittorica di Posillipo (Gigante, Smargiassi, Vianelli, Fergola, Palizzi), le
formidabili  testimonianze architettoniche come i  Palazzi  reali  (Reggia  di  Napoli,  Portici  e
Caserta; Palazzina Cinese e Ficuzza a Palermo), il Casino del Fusaro, l’acquedotto Carolino, la
masseria il Carditello, S. Leucio. 
Grande l’interesse per l’archeologia con l’avvio degli  scavi di Ercolano e Pompei, iniziati nel
1738 per volere del primo re Borbone Carlo III, dopo un ritrovamento durante i lavori di restauro
di una cisterna di un casale, “Da due secoli intorno al nome di Ercolano e Pompei (scoperta nel
1748) è prosperato un mito che sedusse contemporanei e quanti altri, nel prosieguo del tempo, si
spinsero all’ombra dello “sterminator Vesuvio”….si può ben dire che la scoperta di Ercolano e
Pompei non si  limitò a rivoluzionare l’archeologia e la storia del  mondo antico, ma segnò in
modo indelebile anche la civiltà europea. Non ci fu intellettuale, erudito, scrittore o artista che
non sentisse il fascino di quel che stava rendendo al mondo il ventre del Vesuvio…De Brosses,
Goethe,  Melville,  Mark  Twain….fu  una  vera  e  propria  frenesia…..da  quel  fuoco  nacque
nell’Europa dei Lumi quella che si indica come civiltà neoclassica: così come la scoperta dalla
Domus Aurea era nato il Rinascimento…….le vestigia che venivano alla luce vennero sistemate
alla meglio nella nuova Villa Reale di Portici e più tardi trasferite, in solenne corteo, a Napoli nel
Museo Archeologico”  (oggi Museo Nazionale); fu istituita l’Officina dei Papiri, un laboratorio
che si occupava del recupero e restauro dei reperti provenienti dagli scavi d’Ercolano “

Re Carlo III già nel 1755 aveva emanato un bando in cui si prescriveva la tutela del patrimonio
artistico delle  Due Sicilie  che prevedeva  anche pene detentive  per  chi  esportava  o vendeva
materiale d’epoca; esso fu rinnovato da Ferdinando I nel 1766, nel 1769 e nel 1822; nel 1839
Ferdinando  II  nominava  una  “Commissione  di  Antichità  e  Belle  Arti”  per  la  tutela  e  la
conservazione dei beni.

etcetc


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Un'intramuscolo sul "com'eravamo" anche nel tuo settore....
> 
> se dovessi sintetizzare a livello globale, ti citerei la battuta dei romani ai leghisti:
> 
> ...


Tutto vero...
Ma solo per pochi eletti ricchissimi...
E tutte ste cose finanziate spremendo come limoni il popolo tenuto ignorante e indigente...no?
I borboni ebbero ovunque chiara fama...come esattori di tasse no?
Certo io a Barcellona ho visto altari in oro massiccio...
Oro portato a casa sfracellando teschi di intere popolazioni degli indigeni americani...

Ah stermy...
Esiste tutta una storia che non è mai stata scritta nei libri...

Tutto vero...
Ma un mondo da favola per pochissimi eletti...

Anche Versailles era da nababbi...
Ma un brutto giorno...
Popolo inferocito e affamato COME MAI?

E tu che sei comunista non vedi ste cose?
Fai proprio ridere...da quanto stupidoto che te si...

E tutti quei nobili erano italiani no?
O Spagnoli?

E poi sarebbe stata la chiesa a ridurre in povertà i popoli eh?

COme viveva il popolo del sud d'Italia in quei tempi? Eh?
Di che viveva? Eh?


----------



## exstermy (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Affidarsi al privato e' una cura peggiore del male....
> 
> in zona sismica quanto ti farebbero pagare st'assicurazione?...senz'altro uno sproposito impagabile per la totalita' dei proprietari...
> 
> ...


errata corrige...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto vero...
> Ma solo per pochi eletti ricchissimi...
> E tutte ste cose finanziate spremendo come limoni il popolo tenuto ignorante e indigente...no?
> I borboni ebbero ovunque chiara fama...come esattori di tasse no?
> ...


Ma quante cazzate spari?...

ma nun te fermi mai?

ahahahahahah

Prima dell'unita' d'italia si pagavano solo 4 tasse dopo l'Unita' no' sproposito, l'istruzione era gratis, fu istituita per prima in Italia la pensione con la trattenuta del 2% (altro che Mussolini) oltre altre ed eventuali...

ti ripeto, ma perche' non studi tra uno sparamento di cazzate ed un altro?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Francesco Saverio Nitti ai primi del 1900: 

“La memoria dei vinti  è stata sottoposta ad un’incredibile umiliazione … più grave è stato il
taglio del  filo  genetico per cui  c’è un pezzo d’Italia che ha dovuto vergognarsi  del proprio
passato, e poi ci si lamenta che manca la dignità, ma la dignità proviene dal riconoscimento
della propria ascendenza … bisogna prima di tutto ridare al Mezzogiorno il  senso della sua
precedente grandiosità, riscattare questa presunta inferiorità etnica del Sud da operazioni di
tentata cancellazione della sua memoria. Ricordo che Rosario Romeo scrisse nella sua storia su
Cavour un elogio a Ferdinando II,  confrontandolo con il  vincitore Vittorio Emanuele II,  con
grande scandalo dei risorgimentalisti che consideravano ciò intollerabile”


In realtà la “Questione meridionale”,  tutt’oggi  irrisolta,  nacque dopo e non prima dell’unità;
persino un ufficiale piemontese, il conte Alessandro Bianco di Saint-Joroz, capitano nel Corpo di
Stato Maggiore Generale, scrisse nel 1864 che “Il 1860 trovò questo popolo del 1859, vestito,
calzato, industre, con riserve economiche. Il contadino possedeva una moneta e vendeva animali;
corrispondeva  esattamente  gli  affitti;  con  poco  alimentava  la  famiglia,  tutti,  in  propria
condizione,  vivevano  contenti  del  proprio  stato  materiale.  Adesso  è  l’opposto.  La  pubblica
istruzione era sino al 1859 gratuita; cattedre letterarie e scientifiche in tutte le città principali di
ogni provincia. Adesso veruna cattedra scientifica……Nobili e plebei, ricchi e poveri, qui tutti
aspirano, meno qualche onorevole eccezione, ad una prossima restaurazione borbonica”.

La popolazione  dai  tempi del  primo re  della dinastia borbonica Carlo  III (1734) a quelli  di
Ferdinando II (1859) si era triplicata ad indicare l'aumentato benessere (è chiaro che si parla di
livelli  di  vita  relativi  a  quei  tempi  quando  il  reddito  pro  capite  in  Italia  era  meno  di  un
quarantesimo di quello di oggi e molte delle comodità attuali erano inesistenti), la parte attiva era
poco meno del 48%.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma quante cazzate spari?...
> 
> ma nun te fermi mai?
> 
> ...


Tasso di analfabetismo nel sud d'Italia nel 1866 era? Eh?
Mortalità infantile era?
Epidemie era?
La popolazione viveva in case con la fognatura vero?
I borboni facevano pagare come le tasse?
Eh'
E con che percentuale?

COme mai la parola borbone sta per esoso?
Nel senso comune?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

PIL (lire) Regno delle Due Sicilie                   Regno di Sardegna

2.620.000.000                                             1.610.000.000

Riserva aurea (lire) 443.000.000                        27.000.000

Debito pubblico (lire) 411.000.000                 1.121.000.000

Medici 1 ogni 958 abitanti                             1 ogni 1.859 abitanti

Carboidrati (razione pro capite) 
418 grammi                                                 270 grammi

I  re  Borbone  avevano  una  radicata  diffidenza  per  il  “capitalismo puro”  delle  altre  nazioni
industriali,  in  parte per  motivi  nazionalistici,  in  parte per  motivi  ideali,  con una sostanziale
ripulsa di orari di lavoro disumani, come pure dello sfruttamento, in Europa molto diffuso, dei
bambini.

Scrive lo storico inglese Trevelyan,  nella  Storia dell’Inghilterra nel  secolo XIX:  “Ancora nel
1842 la Commissione reale delle miniere, che per prima gettò luce sulle condizioni di lavoro
nell’Inghilterra sotterranea ebbe questi dati [dai minatori]: … porto una cintura e una catena
che mi passa tra le gambe e devo camminare a quattro zampe. L’acqua mi arriva in cima gli
stivaloni; me la sono vista anche sino alle cosce. Dalla fatica del tirare sono tutta scorticata. La
cintura e la catena ci fanno soffrire di più di quando siamo incinte. Venne scoperto anche che
bambini sotto i  cinque anni lavorano al buio”;  

contemporaneamente in Irlanda (non ancora indipendente)  si  moriva  di  fame  tanto  che  
le  migliaia  di  famiglie  emigrarono  in  America portandosi appresso un odio inestinguibile 
verso l’Inghilterra.

In Europa le Due Sicilie si comportavano dignitosamente con un incremento annuo del PIL di circa
l’1%,  a  distanza,  logicamente,  da  superpotenze  mondiali  come  Francia  e  Inghilterra  che
veleggiavano sul 2,3% ma, nel Mezzogiorno, pur non essendo ricchi, non si moriva di fame e
l’emigrazione non esisteva. (CHISSA' PERCHE' INIZIA DOPO L'UNITA' D'ITALIA!)

Così, grazie alla guida di re Ferdinando II, già nel 1843 gli operai e gli artigiani raggiunsero il 5%
dell’intera popolazione occupata per poi raggiungere il 7 % alla vigilia dell’unità, con punte dell’
11% in Campania (che era la regione più industrializzata d’Italia), queste percentuali  erano in
linea con quelle degli altri stati italiani preunitari.

..... inoltre  solo  Pietrarsa possedeva la tecnologia avanzata per  realizzare i  binari  ferroviari;
questa officina meccanica, nata nel 1840, precedeva di 44 anni la costruzione della Breda 
e di 57 quella della Fiat, era molto rinomata in tutta Europa.

I Savoia, ben quindici anni più tardi, a metà dell’800, chiesero e ottennero di poterla riprodurre in
scala,  senza pagare i  diritti,  nel  primo stabilimento metalmeccanico del regno di Sardegna,  la
futura Ansaldo di Genova; anche lo Zar Nicola I, dopo averla visitata, la prese come esempio per
la costruzione del complesso di Kronstadt.

La regione Calabria annoverava, insieme ad altri stabilimenti siderurgici minori: industrie tessili
con 11 mila telai complessivi (solo quella della seta impiegava tremila persone), estrattive (sale a
Lungro  con  più  di  mille  operai,  liquirizia,  tannino  dal  castagno),  industria  manifatturiera
(cappelli, pelletteria, mobili, saponi, oggettistica in metallo, fino ai fiori artificiali), distillerie di
vino e frutta;  tutto  questo ne faceva la seconda regione più industrializzata del  Sud dopo la
Campania.

Altri impianti metallurgici erano attivi in tutti il Sud ma è “impossibile elencare tutti i piccoli e
medi opifici metalmeccanici sorti grazie all’intraprendenza degli artigiani locali o di imprenditori
del settore tessile interessati ad acquistare le macchine necessarie”; a riprova della crescita di
questo ramo dell’industria è il forte incremento dell’acquisto del ferro all’estero.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> PIL (lire) Regno delle Due Sicilie                   Regno di Sardegna
> 
> 2.620.000.000                                             1.610.000.000
> 
> ...


E allora domandate la secessione e tornate sotto gli spagnoli no?
Tutto vero quello che dici...
Ma il popolo stava da bestie...
Facile fare industria pagando na miseria gli operai....
Qua va a finire che nemmeno sai contro quale stato di cose si scagliò Marx...
Infatti i Borboni erano poverissimi e il ceto medio era al massimo dello splendore no?
Ma hai mai letto il Gattopardo di Tomasi di Lampedusa?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tasso di analfabetismo nel sud d'Italia nel 1866 era? Eh?
> Mortalità infantile era?
> Epidemie era?
> La popolazione viveva in case con la fognatura vero?
> ...


Ma hai letto cosa dichiaravano Nitti e gli ufficiali piemontesi?

se stavano cosi' di merda perche' ad emigrare hanno cominciato solo dopo l'invasione?

ti ricordo che ben 1 milione di morti hanno causato i tuoi savoiardi e figurati se lo scrivevano sui libri di storia...

te da buon cattolico sei abituato alle pappette gia' masticate, pero' cazzo non puoi vivere sempre nell'ignoranza...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma hai letto cosa dichiaravano Nitti e gli ufficiali piemontesi?
> 
> se stavano cosi' di merda perche' ad emigrare hanno cominciato solo dopo l'invasione?
> 
> ...


Allora ascolta i tuoi savoiardi te lo ficchi per il culo...
Perchè nessuno quanto me ha in odio i Savoia...
Tu sei ignorante di tutte le cose profonde...e ti fai abbagliare dalla prima cazzata che leggi...
Ma comprendo la tua mentalità...
A parole siete tutti molto cerimoniosi, pieni di idee ed entusiasmo, ma...nella sostanza voglia di fare gran poca...perchè sono sempre gli altri che devono fare...

In ogni caso...
Il sud D'Italia non è stato capace di far fronte ai Savoia...
I borboni non sono venuti a salvarvi le chiappe...no?

Noi veneti...
Ogni giorno imploriamo di essere lasciati andare per la nostra strada...
Che ce la facciamo benissimo da soli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

*voi due...*

ve lo volevo dire da un po'... sapete che sembrate una vecchia coppia di sposi? di quelle che litigano sempre ma non si mollano mai? La strana coppia.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora domandate la secessione e tornate sotto gli spagnoli no?
> Tutto vero quello che dici...
> Ma il popolo stava da bestie...
> Facile fare industria pagando na miseria gli operai....
> ...


Se mo' il sud deve chiedere la secessione dopo che voi morti di fame ci avete levato anche la pelle...

mo' ve la levamo noi a voi come risarcimento di guerra...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ve lo volevo dire da un po'... sapete che sembrate una vecchia coppia di sposi? di quelle che litigano sempre ma non si mollano mai? La strana coppia.


Ma a me interessa molto la cosa perchè saltano fuori i fenomeni...
Un Marxista che si lascia abbagliare dalla storia ufficiale scritta dai nobili che vessavano il popolo...è il massimo eh?
COme vedi non ha risposto sul tasso di analfabetismo...

Io sono cattolico...
Ma per esempio parlando con i bolognesi e leggendo tante cose...
Difficile dire che l'anticlericalismo emiliano non abbia come matrice...il ricordo di quante tasse si pagava sotto lo stato della chiesa no?
Ovvio i ricchi e i nobili esonerati...
Ma quale percentuale di raccolto dei contadini emiliani andava ai signori?
Una piccola o una grossa?

Certo a Bologna si viveva bene...
Ma a Ozzano come vivevano? Eh?

Fai una ricerca...e poi racconti belle storiette qui e là...

Chi andava all'Università nell'800?
I contadini?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ascolta i tuoi savoiardi te lo ficchi per il culo...
> Perchè nessuno quanto me ha in odio i Savoia...
> Tu sei ignorante di tutte le cose profonde...e ti fai abbagliare dalla prima cazzata che leggi...
> Ma comprendo la tua mentalità...
> ...


I savoiardi te l'hanno ficcato per bene in culo anche a te caro il mio ex Lombardo-Veneto...

ahahahahahah

I borboni non hanno potuto un cazzo contro l'Inghilterra che materialmente ha aiutato i falliti e zombie Savoia...

Ti ricordo che gl'Inglesi gia' erano in Italia con le concessioni-monopolio di zolfo in Sicilia e s'erano rotti er cazzo di un'Italia fatta da stati e staterelli sempre in lotta e che non gli davano tranquillita' per i loro traffici visto che volevano comandare e predominare in tutto il mediterraneo alla faccia dei francesi facendo base strategica in Sicilia...

comunque 'ndo vai, co' voi non abbiamo ancora finito...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se mo' il sud deve chiedere la secessione dopo che voi morti di fame ci avete levato anche la pelle...
> 
> mo' ve la levamo noi a voi come risarcimento di guerra...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Avanti allora...
A speronare auto delle finanze siete capaci...
Far saltare per aria autostrade pure...
Far sparire persone pure...
Vivere senza partita iva, pure
Non pagare assicurazioni, bolli auto canone rai pure...
Guidare senza patente pure
Borseggiare pure...
Casco nei motorini non esiste
Semaforo rosso non esiste
Contraffare anche il viagra siete boni
Lavorare in nero siete boni
Frodare l'INPS con false invalidità siete boni...
Comperare lauree siete boni
COmperare patenti pure
FInire sotto la monnezza pure
Ed è sempre colpa degli altri no?
Sempre colpa dello stato che non fa nulla

Allora avanti armatevi e venite a prendervi quello che vi spetta no?
Ma guarda che combattere costa sudore e fatica....no?

Tu stesso perchè non sei tornato a casa a portare del benessere e ti sei insediato al nord?
Non ti pare irrispettoso verso la memoria degli avi?

Torna tu...
A restaurare il benessere del regno di napoli...al tuo popolo...no?
Facile parlare e basta...
Fare è un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me interessa molto la cosa perchè saltano fuori i fenomeni...
> Un Marxista che si lascia abbagliare dalla storia ufficiale scritta dai nobili che vessavano il popolo...è il massimo eh?
> COme vedi non ha risposto sul tasso di analfabetismo...
> 
> ...


ti ho risposto sull'analfabetismo riesortandoti a rileggere cio' che affermavano Nitti e gli ufficiali e non i libri della propaganda dei vincitori...

pero' e' ridicolo che proprio tu parli di analfabetismo del sud pre-unitario quando in Veneto ancora adesso avete analfabeti totali e tassi di analfabetismo di ritorno da paura...

siete ancora oggi i peggio del nord e ve vantate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Avanti allora...
> A speronare auto delle finanze siete capaci...
> Far saltare per aria autostrade pure...
> Far sparire persone pure...
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah

ma tu sei proprio fesso...

ahahahahahahah

te dico solo che al nord c'e' ormai piu' mafia che al sud e tu la voti e la fai votare pure contento...ahahahahahah

poi nun parlamo de lauree comprate oseno' te cito la razza Bossi e quella chiavica della tua ex ministro dell'istruzione che se' annata a laurea in giurisprudenza a Reggio Calabria dopo essere stata cacciata per manifesta incapacita' quando presiedeva il comune di Desenzano del Garda...

e qua me fermo oseno' me tocca parcheggia' er camion della merda da riversare... 

ahahahahaah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti ho risposto sull'analfabetismo riesortandoti a rileggere cio' che affermavano Nitti e gli ufficiali e non i libri della propaganda dei vincitori...
> 
> pero' e' ridicolo che proprio tu parli di analfabetismo del sud pre-unitario quando in Veneto ancora adesso avete analfabeti totali e tassi di analfabetismo di ritorno da paura...
> 
> ...



All'indomani dell'unificazione, nel 1861, l'Italia contava una media del 78% di analfabeti con punte massime del 91% in Sardegna e del 90 % in Calabria e Sicilia, bilanciata dai valori minimi del 57% in Piemonte e del 60% in Lombardia.[1] Nello stesso periodo - 1850 - le percentuali di analfabeti in Europa erano del 10% in Svezia, del 20% in Prussia e Scozia, del 75% in Spagna e del 90% in Russia.[2]

Per il censimento generale del secondo dopoguerra, nel 1951, la "qualifica" di analfabeta venne collegata non più a coloro che non sapevano scrivere il proprio nome, ma a coloro che non sapevano leggere e scrivere. Gli analfabeti risultarono così suddivisi per regione: Piemonte 3%, Valle d'Aosta 3%, Liguria 4%, Lombardia 2%, Veneto 7%, Trentino Alto Adige 1%, Friuli Venezia Giulia 4%, Emilia Romagna 8%, Toscana 11%, Marche 13%, Umbria 14%, Lazio 10%, Abruzzo e Molise 19%, Campania 23%, Puglia 24%, Basilicata 29%, Calabria 32%, Sicilia 24% e Sardegna 22%.[3]

Secondo i dati pubblicati nel 2005 da una ricerca dell'Università di Castel Sant'Angelo dell'UNLA (Unione Nazionale per la Lotta contro l'Analfabetismo), quasi sei milioni di italiani sono totalmente analfabeti. Rappresentano il 12% della popolazione contro il 7,5% dei laureati. L'Italia è fanalino di coda fra i 30 Paesi più istruiti. Solo il Portogallo e il Messico hanno un tasso più elevato. La ricerca, intitolata La Croce del Sud - arretratezza e squilibri educativi nell'Italia di oggi, è stata condotta da Saverio Avveduto e pubblicata dall'Università di Castel Sant'Angelo dell'Unla. Senza alcun titolo di studio (o in possesso della sola licenza elementare) è invece il 36,52% della popolazione, circa 20 milioni sui 53 censiti nel 2001. Questa popolazione è considerata dalla ricerca come ana-alfabeta, cioè del tutto analfabeta o appena alfabeta. Questa situazione è stazionaria da 10 anni.[4]

Il record negativo di 13,8% è in Basilicata e ci sono nove altre regioni al di sopra dell'8%, limite considerato di allarme


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> ma tu sei proprio fesso...
> 
> ...


appunto a reggio calabria...non a padova no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Interessante notare come alcune di queste regioni abbiano un alto tasso di laureati: la stessa Basilicata[5] o la Calabria hanno, in percentuale, più laureati della Lombardia e del Piemonte. Su queste regioni incide pesantemente il tasso di emigrazione, poiché la popolazione scolarizzata emigrante è maggiore della popolazione non scolarizzata rimanente. Catania è la città (tra quelle con più di 250.000 abitanti) con la più alta percentuale di analfabeti d'Italia ed è seguita da Palermo e Bari.[6]

Come mai chi riesce a studiare poi non torna al paesello?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> All'indomani dell'unificazione, nel 1861, l'Italia contava una media del 78% di analfabeti con punte massime del 91% in Sardegna e del 90 % in Calabria e Sicilia, bilanciata dai valori minimi del 57% in Piemonte e del 60% in Lombardia.[1] Nello stesso periodo - 1850 - le percentuali di analfabeti in Europa erano del 10% in Svezia, del 20% in Prussia e Scozia, del 75% in Spagna e del 90% in Russia.[2]
> 
> Per il censimento generale del secondo dopoguerra, nel 1951, la "qualifica" di analfabeta venne collegata non più a coloro che non sapevano scrivere il proprio nome, ma a coloro che non sapevano leggere e scrivere. Gli analfabeti risultarono così suddivisi per regione: Piemonte 3%, Valle d'Aosta 3%, Liguria 4%, Lombardia 2%, Veneto 7%, Trentino Alto Adige 1%, Friuli Venezia Giulia 4%, Emilia Romagna 8%, Toscana 11%, Marche 13%, Umbria 14%, Lazio 10%, Abruzzo e Molise 19%, Campania 23%, Puglia 24%, Basilicata 29%, Calabria 32%, Sicilia 24% e Sardegna 22%.[3]
> 
> ...


Nessuno storico afferma che nel sud pre-unitario l'analfabetismo non ci fosse pero' ti ho contestato e smentito che anche le condizioni di vita fossero tragiche, altrimenti ti richiedo il perche' nessuno emigrasse al punto anche da rivolere lo status precedente con i referendum, facendo partire purtroppo le emigrazioni solo dopo l'unita' d'italia...

ue' ciccio, quando al sud si stavano ancora beati a casa loro voi veneti avete impestato tutto il mondo per cercare di sfamarvi e di non morire per le malattie piu' banali...

ahahahahah

e insiste...anche perche' tantissimi storici che smerdano i savoia so' cattolici...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> appunto a reggio calabria...non a padova no?


beh ma una bresciana che si abbassa al loro livello tu dovresti solo pijarla a calci in culo, no?

no, la vota pure il boccalone e se lo fa mettere in culo pure senza vaselina.....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Le tasse idealmente servono per coprire le spese dello Stato. Non sono fondi per il bene di tutti o alcuni. Che poi sono diventati fondi, è una questione di conoscenza.
> 
> Chi è al governo, dovrebbe aver studiato un minimo di scienze politiche e quindi saper adoperare correttamente i soldi incassati dallo Stato. Realtà è che da troppo tempo i soldi delle tasse sono percepiti come fondo perso, da spendere a tutti i costi.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace, ma certe cose non le posso sentire. Stiamo parlando, compresa la zona dell'Aquila, di zone depresse, con popolazioni prevalentemente anziane, i giovani sono andati altrove a cercare lavoro. Nelle zone terremotate dell'Aquila gli abitanti hanno implorato per mesi che venisse loro dato il permesso di accedere alle case per ristrutturarle, non hanno potuto neppure avvicinarsi perchè le macerie non erano state rimosse ed era pericoloso. Quella è gente povera ma orgogliosa, un popolo dignitoso, chi poteva, visto che non riusciva a rientrare in casa sua, ha raggiunto i figli che vivevano in altre regioni, non volevano l'elemosina della baracca, volevano tornare ad essere la comunità di prima. Alcuni paesi colpiti in quest'ultimo sisma li conosco abbastanza, altra storia di comunità residenti in zone dove trasferirsi per lavoro è tradizione, il lunedì le persone che si recavano al lavoro erano disperate perchè la maggior parte di loro lavora in altre province, in altre regioni anche, e dovevano lasciare la famiglia con la paura di altre scosse. Non so, ma dire a queste persone che si devono arrangiare e che il male che capita a casa loro sono affari solo loro a me sembra una bestemmia:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Interessante notare come alcune di queste regioni abbiano un alto tasso di laureati: la stessa Basilicata[5] o la Calabria hanno, in percentuale, più laureati della Lombardia e del Piemonte. Su queste regioni incide pesantemente il tasso di emigrazione, poiché la popolazione scolarizzata emigrante è maggiore della popolazione non scolarizzata rimanente. Catania è la città (tra quelle con più di 250.000 abitanti) con la più alta percentuale di analfabeti d'Italia ed è seguita da Palermo e Bari.[6]
> 
> Come mai chi riesce a studiare poi non torna al paesello?


Ed il risarcimento di guerra lo piji pe' posta?

ahahahahah

anche...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma certe cose non le posso sentire. Stiamo parlando, compresa la zona dell'Aquila, di zone depresse, con popolazioni prevalentemente anziane, i giovani sono andati altrove a cercare lavoro. Nelle zone terremotate dell'Aquila gli abitanti hanno implorato per mesi che venisse loro dato il permesso di accedere alle case per ristrutturarle, non hanno potuto neppure avvicinarsi perchè le macerie non erano state rimosse ed era pericoloso. Quella è gente povera ma orgogliosa, un popolo dignitoso, chi poteva, visto che non riusciva a rientrare in casa sua, ha raggiunto i figli che vivevano in altre regioni, non volevano l'elemosina della baracca, volevano tornare ad essere la comunità di prima. Alcuni paesi colpiti in quest'ultimo sisma li conosco abbastanza, altra storia di comunità residenti in zone dove trasferirsi per lavoro è tradizione, il lunedì le persone che si recavano al lavoro erano disperate perchè la maggior parte di loro lavora in altre province, in altre regioni anche, e dovevano lasciare la famiglia con la paura di altre scosse. Non so, ma dire a queste persone che si devono arrangiare e che il male che capita a casa loro sono affari solo loro a me sembra una bestemmia:
> View attachment 4639


Spero per lui che nun se trovi mai in una catastrofe simile perche' poi vedremmo le sue palle...

o trovarse sotto alla casa dello studente perche' delle autentiche merde con la stessa qualita' del Berluska che li proteggeva, costruiscono con la sabbia anziche' con il cemento pe' risparmia'...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Nessuno storico afferma che nel sud pre-unitario l'analfabetismo non ci fosse pero' ti ho contestato e smentito che anche le condizioni di vita fossero tragiche, altrimenti ti richiedo il perche' nessuno emigrasse al punto anche da rivolere lo status precedente con i referendum, facendo partire purtroppo le emigrazioni solo dopo l'unita' d'italia...
> 
> ue' ciccio, quando al sud si stavano ancora beati a casa loro voi veneti avete impestato tutto il mondo per cercare di sfamarvi e di non morire per le malattie piu' banali...
> 
> ...


No tu hai descritto le condizioni di vita dei pochi ricchi.
Poi non emigravano?
Ohi ciccio...
Per quali vie?
Prima dell'Unità...dovevi passare un mucchio di stati eh?
Si noi veneti però siamo tutti tornati nelle nostra terra con i soldi guadagnati per il lavoro di emigranti...
Così i friulani no?
Conosci Sir Paul Girolami?

A me sembra che dopo l'unità d'Italia si riscontrò che la popolazione al sud vivesse in povertà e miseria...a scapito dei pochi ricchi...

E del latifondismo me ne vuoi parlare?
Infatti al sud il popolo italiano era il padrone delle terre no?

Dopo l'unità d'Italia poterono a venire cercare lavoro...

Ma chi ha costruito le strade, ferrovie, ponti ecc..ecc..ecc...
Mica nel 1861 c'erano in Italia le vie di comunicazioni che ci sono adesso eh?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai descritto le condizioni di vita dei pochi ricchi.
> Poi non emigravano?
> Ohi ciccio...
> Per quali vie?
> ...


Ah quindi secondo te volevano emigrare ma non potevano emigrare...

neh cicciuzzo beddo, visto che voi gia' andavate in America, mica ai meridionali (visto che secondo te stavano nella merda), era impedito imbarcarsi a Napoli sui piroscafi che tra l'altro quelli degli armatori Pace furono i primi ad attraccare a New York come prima nave italiana alla faccia delle vostre gondolete...ahahahahahah

praticamente pagando i biglietti d'imbarco a Genova o altrove ingrassavate senza saperlo e volerlo i bastardi meridionali parassiti...

ahahahahahah

comunque:

Ferdinando IV, nel  1789, passò ai fatti con la creazione della colonia serica di San Leucio retta
da uno Statuto dettato personalmente, e rifinito dai suoi giuristi, che risentiva fortemente delle
idee illuministe  di  Rosseau e che fu  magnificato  in  tutta  Europa.  Esso prevedeva,  per  ogni
membro della  comunità,  con decenni  di  anticipo  sulle  prime leggi  inglesi  del  lavoro:  casa,
strumenti di lavoro, assistenza medica, istruzione obbligatoria per tutti i bambini dopo i 6 anni,
pensione  di  invalidità  e  di  vecchiaia,  mezzi  di  sussistenza  per  la  vedova  e  gli  orfani  dei
lavoratori, “né resti esclusa la femmina dalla paterna eredità ancorché vi siano i maschi”; per
questi motivi San Leucio fu definita dai posteri: “la repubblica socialista”. La stessa Eleonora de
Fonseca  Pimentel,  successivamente  protagonista  della  Repubblica  Napoletana,  dedicò  a
Ferdinando di Borbone, in occasione della pubblicazione del regolamento della colonia serica, un
sonetto, in cui celebrava il re quale “novello Numa, nuove leggi detta”

e ri-comunque voi progrediti nordici usavate ancora e candele, mentre giu'...

.... l’illuminazione a gas di Napoli,  prima in Italia (1840) e terza in Europa (dopo Londra e Parigi) 
(Napoli fu anche la prima città d’Italia ad organizzare nel 1852  un  esperimento  d’illuminazione  elettrica); 
 la  bonifica  e  conseguente  sistemazione idrogeologica delle paludi Sipontine (Manfredonia), di quelle di Brindisi, del bacino inferiore del Volturno e della Terra di  Lavoro (Regi  Lagni):  in quest’ultimo territorio furono restituite al
lavoro agricolo 53 miglia quadrate di paludi, realizzati 100 miglia di canali di bonifica, muniti
d’argini e controfossi, lungo i quali furono posti a dimora 150.000 alberi; costruite 70 miglia di
strade, decorate da "ponti in fabbrica" e da altri 120.000 alberi che attraversavano la campagna in
tutti i sensi; fu iniziato il prosciugamento del lago del Fucino in Abruzzo. 

Beata Inioranza...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

I Savoia ebbero quindi il Regno d'Italia, ma lo persero ingloriosamente in appena ottanta anni, il
13 giugno 1946, alle 15 e 30, il tricolore con lo stemma sabaudo veniva ammainato dalla torre
del  Quirinale  e  Umberto  II,  l’ultimo  re,  prese  la  via  dell’esilio  pagando  colpe  non  sue;  la
fallimentare  politica  sabauda dei  suoi  predecessori  aveva  partorito  in  successione:  lo
spostamento dell’asse economico al  Nord che causò l’emigrazione di  milioni  di  meridionali,
fenomeno assolutamente sconosciuto  prima dell’unità;  la barbara  repressione  della resistenza
duosiciliana,  bollata con l’appellativo di “brigantaggio” (1 MILIONE DI MORTI), una  politica fiscale oppressiva con le “tasse dei poveri” (come quella sul macinato), gli stati d’assedio (più di dieci in quaranta anni), le  leggi speciali, le patetiche  guerre coloniali, la  prima guerra mondiale, il fascismo, le leggirazziali, la seconda guerra.

 Per pura mania di grandezza (ridicola per un piccolo neonato stato) il
regno d’Italia mantenne un esercito che, in certi momenti, fu il più numeroso d’Europa, varò una
marina  da  guerra  imponente  e  costruì  fortificazioni  dovunque,  un’incredibile  sottrazione  di
risorse che potevano essere impiegate per elevare il pessimo livello di vita dei  popoli italiani;
viceversa il Re si riservò un appannaggio che arrivò a rappresentare il 2% dell’intero bilancio
dello Stato, una cifra enorme che nessun sovrano europeo si concedeva. 

Subito dopo l’arrivo  dei  piemontesi  la condizione dei  contadini,  dei  pastori  e dei  braccianti
peggiorò: la conquista sabauda fu, infatti, grandemente favorita dai baroni e dai borghesi i quali,
trasformatisi  in  “liberali  e  unitaristi”,  ottennero,  in  cambio  del  loro  appoggio,  non  solo  la
conservazione dei possedimenti ma anche l’acquisizione delle terre demaniali che i piemontesi
misero in vendita (spesso sottocosto):  i  cosiddetti  “galantuomini” erano gli  unici ad avere la
forza economica di acquisirle e così il latifondo si accrebbe, come pure la miseria di migliaia di
famiglie rurali private dei secolari ”usi civici”. 

Ai contadini, che avevano creduto alle promesse degli editti  di Garibaldi sulla divisione delle
terre e che avevano gridato ”Viva l’Italia,  viva Vittorio Emanuele”,  fu impedito di opporsi al
peggioramento delle loro condizioni di vita, le loro rivolte vennero represse nel sangue perchè,
come affermò il  Governo Prodittatoriale Lucano,  il  nuovo regime non intende “disgustarsi la
classe dei  proprietari che sono stati  i  sostegni veri  e precipui del  movimento che ha portato
l’attuale ordine delle cose “.

Nel  1881,  a  ben  venti  anni  dall’unità,  “solo  la  metà  dei  30  milioni  di  ettari  di  terreno  a
destinazione agricola erano coltivabili e la resa non superava gli 11 quintali di grano per ettaro,
contro i 15 che si avevano in Francia e i 23 della Germania. 

La miseria era tanta e le condizioni di vita spaventose….circa i tre quarti della popolazione era
analfabeta, la mortalità infantile era elevatissima…con punte superiori al 10%, in 4.701 comuni
sugli 8.258 del Regno i contadini vivevano nelle stalle con gli animali ed in 1178 comuni il pane
ed il frumento era considerato un lusso e consumato solo nei giorni festivi o dagli ammalati”.

 Alla  fine  del  regime  sabaudo,  le  conseguenze  del  disastro  della  seconda  guerra  mondiale
dell’accoppiata Mussolini-Vittorio  Emanuele III fecero sì  che nel  1951 (dati  del  censimento
ufficiale) solo l’8% delle abitazioni aveva acqua corrente e stanza da bagno. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
grazie tante savoia e duce...

mavaffanculo va...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma certe cose non le posso sentire. Stiamo parlando, compresa la zona dell'Aquila, di zone depresse, con popolazioni prevalentemente anziane, i giovani sono andati altrove a cercare lavoro. Nelle zone terremotate dell'Aquila *gli abitanti hanno implorato per mesi che venisse loro dato il permesso di accedere alle case per ristrutturarle, non hanno potuto neppure avvicinarsi perchè le macerie non erano state rimosse ed era pericoloso.* Quella è gente povera ma orgogliosa, un popolo dignitoso, chi poteva, visto che non riusciva a rientrare in casa sua, ha raggiunto i figli che vivevano in altre regioni, non volevano l'elemosina della baracca, volevano tornare ad essere la comunità di prima. Alcuni paesi colpiti in quest'ultimo sisma li conosco abbastanza, altra storia di comunità residenti in zone dove trasferirsi per lavoro è tradizione, il lunedì le persone che si recavano al lavoro erano disperate perchè la maggior parte di loro lavora in altre province, in altre regioni anche, e dovevano lasciare la famiglia con la paura di altre scosse. Non so, ma dire a queste persone che si devono arrangiare e che il male che capita a casa loro sono affari solo loro a me sembra una bestemmia:
> View attachment 4639


Bene che lo evidenzi. Gli abitanti non potevano accedere alle case perché le macerie non erano prodotte dalle loro case, forse? Non attendenvano che qualcuno facesse qualcosa? Non era quello che dicevo?

Fatti spiegare come funziona da noi. Non che vi siano delle leggi diverse dalle Italiane. Ma la mentalità. Quindi la gente prende pala, piccone e carriola e si avvia a rimuovere le macerie. Voglio proprio vedere come fanno a impedire a 20, 30, 50, 100 persone a non fare quel che invece devono fare. Perché l'abbiamo visto altrove dove si è fatto lo sforzo del fai-da-te, è stato accolto non solo con il benestare della Stampa ma anche dello Stato.

Vuoi vedere che dopo aver rimosso le macerie si accedono alle case e che si possono ricostruire? Prova! Il popolo Tedesco, Italiano, Francese, tutto l'Europa e Russia hanno ricostruito le loro case, scuole, fabbriche e monumenti dopo la guerra senza avere un minimo straccio di permesso.

Come ci sono le calamità "non autorizzate", così ci sono anche le attività per contrastarle. Ricostruire la casa è un diritto, perché possederla è un diritto e costruirla ex nuova è un diritto. Nessuno ce lo può togliere. Ma attendere che qualcuno si sporchi le mani per noi è un po' troppo facile, non ti pare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Spero per lui che nun se trovi mai in una catastrofe simile perche' poi vedremmo le sue palle...
> 
> o trovarse sotto alla casa dello studente perche' delle autentiche merde con la stessa qualita' del Berluska che li proteggeva, costruiscono con la sabbia anziche' con il cemento pe' risparmia'...


Quando qualcuno prende la pala io vado a prendere la mia anche se non è casa mia. Ma non comincerò a spalare per primo le macerie delle case che non sono mie, perché ho visto (in pratica) come viene sfruttato: se lo vuol fare allora lasciamolo, guarda questo svitato ecc.

Guarda che gli Italiani che sono venuti in Germania anni 70 (1976 per l'esattezza) per via del terremoto di allora, sono passati anche da casa mia e hanno portato via un camion intero di aiuti. *Ma solo e soltanto perché hanno dimostrato di saper rimboccarsi le maniche e muovere il proprio culo oltre confine! *Questi sì che erano degno di ricevere gli aiuti, e non c'era nessuno che impediva ai camion scassinati entrare e uscire in Germania per prendere il prendibile.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bene che lo evidenzi. Gli abitanti non potevano accedere alle case perché le macerie non erano prodotte dalle loro case, forse? Non attendenvano che qualcuno facesse qualcosa? Non era quello che dicevo?
> 
> Fatti spiegare come funziona da noi. Non che vi siano delle leggi diverse dalle Italiane. Ma la mentalità. Quindi la gente prende pala, piccone e carriola e si avvia a rimuovere le macerie. Voglio proprio vedere come fanno a impedire a 20, 30, 50, 100 persone a non fare quel che invece devono fare. Perché l'abbiamo visto altrove dove si è fatto lo sforzo del fai-da-te, è stato accolto non solo con il benestare della Stampa ma anche dello Stato.
> 
> ...


Giova' guarda che all'Aquila il popolo delle carriole ha sempre trovato la Digos a menarli...

nel centro storico solo i costi applicati per i ponteggi ad ogni casa sono superiori all'abbattimento ed alla ricostruzione...

i nuovi alloggi fuori l'Aquila so' costati e costano il triplo a mq proprio per gl'intrallazzi della cricca di Anemone e soci tutti in galera....

di che parliamo?

vanno con le bombe ed i mitra a leva' di mezzo i pulotti della Digos per scarriolare in pace?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bene che lo evidenzi. Gli abitanti non potevano accedere alle case perché le macerie non erano prodotte dalle loro case, forse? Non attendenvano che qualcuno facesse qualcosa? Non era quello che dicevo?
> 
> Fatti spiegare come funziona da noi. Non che vi siano delle leggi diverse dalle Italiane. Ma la mentalità. Quindi la gente prende pala, piccone e carriola e si avvia a rimuovere le macerie. Voglio proprio vedere come fanno a impedire a 20, 30, 50, 100 persone a non fare quel che invece devono fare. Perché l'abbiamo visto altrove dove si è fatto lo sforzo del fai-da-te, è stato accolto non solo con il benestare della Stampa ma anche dello Stato.
> 
> ...


No, non è così semplice. Le macerie non le puoi rimuovere da solo in Italia adesso, per legge. Quando si poteva è stato fatto, come sono stati fatti gli interventi per le alluvioni, come sono andati i volontari a tirare fuori le vittime dei terremoti, delle stragi, anche in galleria. Non è che manchi la volontà. Abbiamo delle leggi che ti obbligano a farlo fare ad aziende autorizzate, per sicurezza, ci deve essere un cantiere, un capo-cantiere ecc ecc. Da una parte è giusto, dall'altra...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non è così semplice. Le macerie non le puoi rimuovere da solo in Italia adesso, per legge. Quando si poteva è stato fatto, come sono stati fatti gli interventi per le alluvioni, come sono andati i volontari a tirare fuori le vittime dei terremoti, delle stragi, anche in galleria. Non è che manchi la volontà. Abbiamo delle leggi che ti obbligano a farlo fare ad aziende autorizzate, per sicurezza, ci deve essere un cantiere, un capo-cantiere ecc ecc. Da una parte è giusto, dall'altra...


e dall'altra l'intrallazzo...

Berluska tento' di far passare una legge speciale per la protezione civile con un budget enorme e senza necessita' di autorizzazione....

comunque solo alla Maddalena 400 milioni per il G8, che non si fece piu' so' stati buttati nel cesso e sta tutto andando in rovina...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Giova' guarda che all'Aquila il popolo delle carriole ha sempre trovato la Digos a menarli...
> 
> nel centro storico solo i costi applicati per i ponteggi ad ogni casa sono superiori all'abbattimento ed alla ricostruzione...
> 
> ...


Ricostruire la casa a volte significa abbatterla. E la Digos e chiunque altro intento a fermare chi vuole accedere alle sue case, non hanno nessuna chance contro chi veramente vuole ricostruire. La realtà che alla fine l'unica cosa che vogliono veramente tutti sono i soldi. Quelli di cui stiamo parlando qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non è così semplice. Le macerie non le puoi rimuovere da solo in Italia adesso, per legge. Quando si poteva è stato fatto, come sono stati fatti gli interventi per le alluvioni, come sono andati i volontari a tirare fuori le vittime dei terremoti, delle stragi, anche in galleria. Non è che manchi la volontà. Abbiamo delle leggi che ti obbligano a farlo fare ad aziende autorizzate, per sicurezza, ci deve essere un cantiere, un capo-cantiere ecc ecc. Da una parte è giusto, dall'altra...


Invece è così semplice e basta farlo per dimostrare che si può. Il punto è un altro. Le leggi fanno comode a coloro che non vogliono sporcarsi le mani e pertanto non provano neanche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ricostruire la casa a volte significa abbatterla. E la Digos e chiunque altro intento a fermare chi vuole accedere alle sue case, non hanno nessuna chance contro chi veramente vuole ricostruire. La realtà che alla fine l'unica cosa che vogliono veramente tutti sono i soldi. Quelli di cui stiamo parlando qui.


Ti dico una cosa: tanti anni fa esondò l'arno a Firenze, quello che si salvò fu solo grazie ai volontari. Furono messe in salvo tonnellate di libri, migliaia di opere d'arte. Sai che credo che se succedesse adesso, non riusciremmo più a salvare nulla? Perchè in questo stato non sono previsti cittadini, solo contribuenti. Noi dobbiamo solo pagare. E i nostri soldi non vanno nelle tasche dei poveri vecchi a cui è crollata la casa con tutta una vita di ricordi dentro... ma a chi gestisce i cantieri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa: tanti anni fa esondò l'arno a Firenze, quello che si salvò fu solo grazie ai volontari. Furono messe in salvo tonnellate di libri, migliaia di opere d'arte. Sai che credo che se succedesse adesso, non riusciremmo più a salvare nulla? Perchè in questo stato non sono previsti cittadini, solo contribuenti. Noi dobbiamo solo pagare. E i nostri soldi non vanno nelle tasche dei poveri vecchi a cui è crollata la casa con tutta una vita di ricordi dentro... ma a chi gestisce i cantieri.


Esatto. Noi siamo trattati come contribuenti e non dobbiamo fare niente se non pagare tutti i conti. Anche quelli che non ci spettano. Però in questi casi sarebbe arrivato il tempo di dimostrare che c'è dell'altro


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dall'altra l'intrallazzo...
> 
> Berluska tento' di far passare una legge speciale per la protezione civile con un budget enorme e senza necessita' di autorizzazione....
> 
> comunque solo alla Maddalena 400 milioni per il G8, che non si fece piu' so' stati buttati nel cesso e sta tutto andando in rovina...


Cia Stermy..ma sei sicuro??non fermarono tutto subito??


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ricostruire la casa a volte significa abbatterla. E la Digos e chiunque altro intento a fermare chi vuole accedere alle sue case, non hanno nessuna chance contro chi veramente vuole ricostruire. La realtà che alla fine l'unica cosa che vogliono veramente tutti sono i soldi. Quelli di cui stiamo parlando qui.


beh intanto a piu' riprese dalla Digos so' stati menati e denunciati...

e mica uno solo o due ma a centinaia e centinaia....

quindi sono approfittatori perche' non menano la Digos e si lasciano invece deportare con gioia fuori l'Aquila ...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cia Stermy..ma sei sicuro??non fermarono tutto subito??



Magari...

si sapeva che il G8 non si sarebbe potuto tenere alla Maddalena per le tempistiche, pero' i soldi furono dati lo stesso alla cricca adesso in galera salvo poi per evitare la sputtanata mondiale, Berluska escogito' di spostarlo all'Aquila per elemosinare anche aiuti internazionali...

un sentito grazie anche a te che l'hai votato...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Magari...
> 
> si sapeva che il G8 non si sarebbe potuto tenere alla Maddalena per le tempistiche, pero' i soldi furono dati lo stesso alla cricca adesso in galera salvo poi per evitare la sputtanata mondiale, Berluska escogito' di spostarlo all'Aquila per elemosinare anche aiuti internazionali...
> 
> ...


e'vero..ma aspetta..hanno preso i soldi ma mai iniziato i lavori..credo..

no Stermy..non mi pare sai ..piu'in la'...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'vero..ma aspetta..hanno preso i soldi ma mai iniziato i lavori..credo..
> 
> no Stermy..non mi pare sai ..piu'in la'...


no, hanno preso i soldi ed alcune cose sono o finite ed abbandonate o quasi finite ed abbandonate istess...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bene che lo evidenzi. Gli abitanti non potevano accedere alle case perché le macerie non erano prodotte dalle loro case, forse? Non attendenvano che qualcuno facesse qualcosa? Non era quello che dicevo?
> 
> Fatti spiegare come funziona da noi. Non che vi siano delle leggi diverse dalle Italiane. Ma la mentalità. Quindi la gente prende pala, piccone e carriola e si avvia a rimuovere le macerie. Voglio proprio vedere come fanno a impedire a 20, 30, 50, 100 persone a non fare quel che invece devono fare. Perché l'abbiamo visto altrove dove si è fatto lo sforzo del fai-da-te, è stato accolto non solo con il benestare della Stampa ma anche dello Stato.
> 
> ...


Ma toh guarda me lo ha raccontato domenica una signora friulana...mi disse che nel 76, dato che la scala interna era inagibile, ha preso una scala esterna, e dalla finestra ha calato tutta la sua roba...poi quando sono arrivati i vigili del fuoco...ha detto loro che aveva già fatto no? Mi ha detto mica era freddo quel giorno...così ho avuto modo di portare tutta la mia roba da parenti casomai fosse stato necessario abbattere la casa...
Mica un friulano ti dice...scava lì stato eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

http://www.abruzzo24ore.tv/news/Sca...-e-l-inchiesta--Mani-sul-terremoto-/10787.htm

Pubblicato su Irpinianelmondo.it il 9 aprile 2009

È questa la fotografia del terremoto dell’Irpinia come è rimasta nella storia della Repubblica; un’immagine che si sovrappone a quella di interi paesi rasi al suolo, di monconi di edifici, di persone in lacrime, di barelle, tende e bare. Su questa catastrofe piovono miliardi che si disperdono in mille rivoli, risucchiati dalla voracità di una classe politica che proprio sulle macerie dell’Irpinia costruisce il proprio potere. L’Irpinia è diventa l’emblema di un Mezzogiorno, sinonimo dello spreco, delle ruberie, del malaffare, della cattiva amministrazione. È il 23 novembre 1980, una lunghissima scossa della durata di un minuto e venti secondi, di magnitudo 6,8 della scala Richter, rade al suolo 36 paesi situati al confine tra la Campania e la Basilicata. 2.735 i morti, 8.850 i feriti. Il disastro naturale è di proporzioni gigantesche.

Le scosse che seminano morte e distruzione a Lioni, Sant’Angelo, Caposele, Calabritto, Conza, mettono a nudo l’arretratezza e la fragilità di quei paesi-presepe antichi e abbandonati, senza piani regolatori e senza piani di fabbricazione che ne preservassero la bellezza e tutelassero la vita di chi li abitava. La storia della ricostruzione dell’Irpinia comincia qui. Su quelle macerie proliferarono vari politici democristiani prima e socialisti dopo, si alternarono commissariati straordinari, commissioni e sottocommissioni ex articolo qualcosa, allargando a dismisura l’area di intervento del terremoto e, soprattutto, la spesa per la ricostruzione.

Nel 1988 un’inchiesta di Indro Montanelli per Il Giornale, querelato dal presidente del Consiglio Ciriaco de Mita, definito «padrino», solleva il velo sulle numerose appropriazioni indebite di denaro pubblico e apre il caso. L’inchiesta avrà come conseguenza la costituzione di una Commissione parlamentare d’inchiesta presieduta da Oscar Luigi Scalfaro che nel 1990 concluderà che i 58.600 rotti miliardi di spese già effettuate (su 70.000 stanziati) sono «finiti nel nulla» o sperperati ivi inclusa quella parte proveniente dal Fondo europeo per lo sviluppo regionale.

Dalla relazione della Commissione emerge che dopo 10 anni 28.572 persone vivono ancora nella roulotte e nei containers e 4.405 negli alberghi. Ma c’è anche una scia di sangue. Nel decennio che va dal 1980 al 1990, in Campania sono stati feriti magistrati (il procuratore di Avellino Antonio Gagliardi), uccisi consiglieri comunali di opposizione (Mimmo Beneventano ad Ottaviano), assessori e consiglieri regionali (Amato e Delcogliano), minacciati giornalisti ed eliminati funzionari di polizia come Antonio Ammaturo, che aveva capito tutto sul sequestro Cirillo. In una intervista rilasciata pochi mesi prima di essere ucciso sotto casa, al giornalista che gli chiedeva dei rapporti tra camorra e politica così Cirillo rispose: «Ci sono gli appalti del dopoterremoto.

Il politico ha bisogno di voti e spesso si rivolge al capobastone». Più volte Oscar Luigi Scalfaro è stato visto sbiancare e trasalire ogni volta che eccellenti testimoni della «sua» Commissione parlamentare d’inchiesta sul terremoto di Campania e Basilicata, gli parlavano di «imprevisti geologici» per giustificare la costruzione di strade costate all’erario centinaia di miliardi a chilometro, o di improbabili aziende di barche da diporto collocate nelle aree industriali di montagna.

Nell’inchiesta della Commissione parlamentare presieduta da Scalfaro, denominata «Mani sul terremoto» avviata nel 1994, furono coinvolte 87 persone tra cui Ciriaco de Mita, Paolo Cirino Pomicino, Vincenzo Scotti, Antonio Gava, Antonio Fantini, Francesco de Lorenzo, Giulio Di Donato e lo stesso commissario Zamberletti che aveva coordinato i soccorsi. L’epilogo della vicenda si è tradotto con la prescrizione della maggior parte dei capi d’imputazione mentre per altri reati è stata decisa l’assoluzione.

Tra i tanti sprechi e spese gonfiate ci sono alcuni casi eclatanti: la Fondovalle Sele, costata 24 miliardi di lire al chilometro, lo stadio comunale di San Gregorio Magno (paese di circa 3mila abitanti in provincia di Salerno), costato più dello stadio San Paolo di Napoli. Alcuni giornalisti riuscirono a dimostrare che Avellino era la provincia italiana dove si vendevano più Mercedes e Volvo e dove, dopo il sisma, i possessori di yacht erano passati da 4 a oltre 100. Inoltre negli anni l’area degli interventi si allarga a macchia d’olio.

I comuni effettivamente colpiti erano relativamente pochi: qualche decina i disastrati, un centinaio i danneggiati in modo più o meno grave. Nel maggio dell’81 però un decreto dell’allora presidente del Consiglio Arnaldo Forlani classifica come «gravemente danneggiati» (con un grado di distruzione dal 5 al 50% del patrimonio edilizio) oltre 280 comuni: viene ricompresa tutta la provincia di Avellino, Napoli e la popolosissima area metropolitana, 55 comuni del salernitano, 34 del potentino.

Entrare o meno nella lista significa soprattutto essere o no destinatari di sontuosi contributi statali. Due intere regioni, la Campania e la Basilicata, e un pezzetto di una terza, la Puglia, risultano «terremotate»: in totale i comuni ammessi alle provvidenze sono 687. Il groviglio inestricabile di leggi e leggine che a vario titolo hanno regolamentato l’opera di ricostruzione ha oggettivamente favorito una richiesta di investimenti sproporzionata alla realtà dei fatti. Il Parlamento ha sfornato trentadue provvedimenti legislativi.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma toh guarda me lo ha raccontato domenica una signora friulana...mi disse che nel 76, dato che la scala interna era inagibile, ha preso una scala esterna, e dalla finestra ha calato tutta la sua roba...poi quando sono arrivati i vigili del fuoco...ha detto loro che aveva già fatto no? Mi ha detto mica era freddo quel giorno...così ho avuto modo di portare tutta la mia roba da parenti casomai fosse stato necessario abbattere la casa...
> Mica un friulano ti dice...scava lì stato eh?


ma va a cagher...

quando siete andati sott'acqua  era tutto un piagnisteo in tv che pretendevate gli schei dallo stato carogna ed avete fatto un culo a cappella a Zaia quando si e' precipitato a promettervi i soldi che poi non avete avuto manco per intero e ve lo siete presi nel culo lo stesso...

ed era solo acqua e non case e fabbriche crollate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

*Friuli...*

Nonostante una lunga serie di scosse di assestamento, che continuò per diversi mesi, la ricostruzione fu rapida e completa.

L'8 maggio, a due giorni dal sisma, il Consiglio Regionale del Friuli-Venezia Giulia stanziò con effetto immediato 10 miliardi di lire (40 milioni di euro del 2012)[4]

Il Governo Andreotti III nominò il 15 settembre Giuseppe Zamberletti Commissario straordinario del Governo incaricato del coordinamento dei soccorsi. Gli fu concessa carta bianca, salvo approvazione a consuntivo, che regolarmente il Parlamento approvò. In collaborazione con le Amministrazioni locali, i fondi statali destinati alla ricostruzione furono gestiti direttamente da Zamberletti assieme al governo regionale del Friuli Venezia Giulia. Circa 40.000 sfollati passarono l'inverno sulla costa adriatica, per rientrare tutti entro il 31 marzo 1977 in villaggi prefabbricati costruiti nei rispettivi paesi[4]. La ricostruzione totale durò 10 anni.

Finito il mandato di Zamberletti, il governo regionale del Friuli Venezia Giulia, grazie ad un'attenta ed efficiente gestione delle risorse, poté, nell'arco di circa dieci anni ricostruire interi paesi. Ancora oggi il ricordo di come venne gestito il dramma post-terremoto, viene ricordato come un alto esempio di efficienza e serietà.

Il conto dei contributi statali per la ricostruzione del Friuli ammontava a 12.905 miliardi di lire a fine 1995 (circa 9 miliardi di euro del 2010); secondo altre fonti, a 29.000 miliardi di lire (una ventina di miliardi di euro). Il motore della ricostruzione fu assicurato da 500 miliardi di lire destinati alla ripresa economica, mentre il resto dei fondi fu affidato in gestione alle amministrazioni locali, che effettuarono controlli efficaci e rigorosi sugli standard di ricostruzione[4].

Il disastro diede inoltre un importante impulso alla formazione della protezione civile.

Nell'aprile 1998, Gemona viene descritta dopo una nuova, minima, scossa da Luigi Offeddu, inviato del Corriere della Sera: «Gruppi di turisti fotografano il Duomo e passeggiano sotto i portici di via Bini. Duomo e portici che sembrano così com’erano prima del 6 Maggio 1976, ma che invece l’orcolat aveva frantumato, e che la gente ha ricostruito pezzo per pezzo secondo il procedimento chiamato anastilosi: raccogliere ogni pietra, numerarla, ricollocarla al suo posto. Ancora oggi, su alcune pietre dei portici si legge un numero. Ma quel numero, insieme a uno spezzone della chiesa della Madonna delle Grazie, è l’unica traccia che ricordi il passaggio dell’orco»[4].


caaaaaaaaaaaaaa....eh ustatu...che deve fare...ustatu...non io...ustatuuuuuuu...caaaaaaaa...
Aheeeeeeeeeeeeee... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...a maronna....aheeeeeeeeeee...

Provate a imbrogliare un friulano e vedete che si passa!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma va a cagher...
> 
> quando siete andati sott'acqua  era tutto un piagnisteo in tv che pretendevate gli schei dallo stato carogna ed avete fatto un culo a cappella a Zaia quando si e' precipitato a promettervi i soldi che poi non avete avuto manco per intero e ve lo siete presi nel culo lo stesso...
> 
> ...


Vieni a vedere...
Abbiamo già sistemato tutto...
Ci arrangiamo...
E devo anche testimoniare...
Che in questa alluvione...un grazie particolare agli amici del Friuli...
Che si sono ricordati di noi.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.abruzzo24ore.tv/news/Sca...-e-l-inchiesta--Mani-sul-terremoto-/10787.htm
> 
> Pubblicato su Irpinianelmondo.it il 9 aprile 2009
> 
> ...


Lo sapevo che te stavi affa' un altro autogol perche' sei ignorante della storia del tuo paese....

ahahahahah

l'85% di quei contributi li hanno incamerati le aziende del nord tra merce venduta e ricostruzione....

solo il 15% e' rimasto sul territorio...togli poi quello che si sono fottute le mafie varie e poi dai pure la colpa ai cittadini meridionali...

il friuli alla fine e' costato allo stato per es. quasi il triplo del belice (27.000 miliardi contro appena 12.000 al Belice) e ce credo che si siano fatte le cose, anche se qualche amministratore l'hanno preso con le mani nella marmellata....ma poca roba...ma solo perche' all'epoca i ladri del nord si stavano facendo le ossa...

per l'Irpinia si spesero 40.000 miliardi anche perche' fu piu' forte di quello del Friuli (6,9 contro 6,2) e di piu' lunga durata ed i tuoi industriali ce presero gusto a ladrare a tutto spiano...


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nonostante una lunga serie di scosse di assestamento, che continuò per diversi mesi, la ricostruzione fu rapida e completa.
> 
> L'8 maggio, a due giorni dal sisma, il Consiglio Regionale del Friuli-Venezia Giulia stanziò con effetto immediato 10 miliardi di lire (40 milioni di euro del 2012)[4]
> 
> ...


azz 29.000 miliardi, ricordavo 27.000...

ahahahahah

poi imbrogliare un friulano da sobrio o da embriago?

ahahahahahah

me ricordo i cartelli nei bar:

Il vino e' il tuo nemico, chi indietreggia davanti al nemico e' un vigliacco...

evvai de slivovitz o come cazzo se scrive...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni a vedere...
> Abbiamo già sistemato tutto...
> Ci arrangiamo...
> E devo anche testimoniare...
> ...


Bravo e ringrazia per l'umido gli Yankee della Ederle che v'hanno variato il Bacchiglione e rifatto gli argini lato vostro alla cazzo di cane.....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che te stavi affa' un altro autogol perche' sei ignorante della storia del tuo paese....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Cioè vuoi convincermi che non finiranno mai la ricostruzione in Irpinia perchè non hanno avuto gli stessi aiuto dallo stato?
Proprio vero eh che a chiacchere non vi batte nessuno...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bravo e ringrazia per l'umido gli Yankee della Ederle che v'hanno variato il Bacchiglione e rifatto gli argini lato vostro alla cazzo di cane.....


Nulla si può contro la NATO come sai...
Arrivarono qui...
Disarmarono i partigiani...e amen no?
Piuttosto che figura di merda D'Alema con Belgrado...
ahahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi convincermi che non finiranno mai la ricostruzione in Irpinia perchè non hanno avuto gli stessi aiuto dallo stato?
> Proprio vero eh che a chiacchere non vi batte nessuno...


Veramente ho detto altro, cioe' che il grosso dei soldi per l'Irpinia se li son fottuti i tuoi soliti falliti e con le pezze al culo industriali del nord specie quelli che hanno chiesto ed ottenuto soldi per aprire cantieri navali in alto appennino, altri che si portavano dal nord a li' i vecchi macchinari pagati con la ricostruzione per nuovi e con quei soldi i nuovi li piazzavano al nord...

o addirittura farsi finanziare dalle banche del sud, delegate dallo stato per la ricostruzione, al nord per i cazzi propri...

quindi le chiacchiere per coprire i tuoi maiali del nord te le sento ripetere piu' a te come ritornello...

pero' toppi e te fai sempre autogol perche' in parecchi conoscono veramente la merda vera che ce sta qua al nord di cui te fai degnamente parte.......

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nulla si può contro la NATO come sai...
> Arrivarono qui...
> Disarmarono i partigiani...e amen no?
> Piuttosto che figura di merda D'Alema con Belgrado...
> ahahahahahaahahahahah


godi popolo a fartelo mettere in culo dagli yankee che te manneno pure sott'acqua...

ahahahahahahah

la prossima vorta pero', scassa er cazzo a loro pe' farte da' i piccioli anziche' scassa' la uallera allo stato che schifate ed intanto ciucciate...

ahahahahah

cosa avrebbero fatto gli yankee poi?....avrebbero disarmato i partigiani?...lamadonnadelcarmelo......ahahahahah

ma dimmi un po', sono gli stessi yankee che hanno sderenato il tuo duce ed Adolf e che mo' lecchi e godi pure per le inculate??

pazzesco...

ahahahahahahahah

Ti diro' poi che D'alema per noi ha fatto piu' figura di merda quando baratto' la Baraldini per le merde yankee che commisero la strage del Cermis e che manco so' stati processati, ne' in Italy ne' negli Usa&getta...

e' la tua gente che grida vendetta pirla....ce doveva sta' tu madre sulla funivia quel giorno e rimanere senza giustizia per vedere forse il tuo rodimento di culo...

ma sei troppo fesso...neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nulla si può contro la NATO come sai...
> Arrivarono qui...
> Disarmarono i partigiani...e amen no?
> Piuttosto che figura di merda D'Alema con Belgrado...
> ahahahahahaahahahahah


godi popolo a fartelo mettere in culo dagli yankee che te manneno pure sott'acqua...

ahahahahahahah

la prossima vorta pero', scassa er cazzo a loro pe' farte da' i piccioli anziche' scassa' la uallera allo stato che schifate ed intanto ciucciate...

ahahahahah

cosa avrebbero fatto gli yankee poi?....avrebbero disarmato i partigiani?...lamadonnadelcarmelo......ahahahahah

ma dimmi un po', sono gli stessi yankee che hanno sderenato il tuo duce ed Adolf e che mo' lecchi e godi pure per le inculate??

pazzesco...

ahahahahahahahah

Ti diro' poi che D'alema per noi ha fatto piu' figura di merda quando baratto' la Baraldini per le merde yankee che commisero la strage del Cermis e che manco so' stati processati, ne' in Italy ne' negli Usa&getta...

e' la tua gente che grida vendetta pirla....ce doveva sta' tu madre sulla funivia quel giorno e rimanere senza giustizia per vedere forse il tuo rodimento di culo...

ma sei troppo fesso per arrivarci...neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Veramente ho detto altro, cioe' che il grosso dei soldi per l'Irpinia se li son fottuti i tuoi soliti falliti e con le pezze al culo industriali del nord specie quelli che hanno chiesto ed ottenuto soldi per aprire cantieri navali in alto appennino, altri che si portavano dal nord a li' i vecchi macchinari pagati con la ricostruzione per nuovi e con quei soldi i nuovi li piazzavano al nord...
> 
> o addirittura farsi finanziare dalle banche del sud, delegate dallo stato per la ricostruzione, al nord per i cazzi propri...
> 
> ...


Mah lo zio che all'epoca faceva parte della protezione civile come volontario...la racconta diversamente...ma al solito noi polentoni pensiamo a fare e non vediamo mai tutte le trame oscure ordite ai nostri danni...
Va ben dei per natale un panettone lo mando in Irpinia...speriamo che non si fermi per strada...
Ma loro dei dare una mano di bianco ai container no?
Dobbiamo sempre fare tutto noi?
Mah lo zio dice che se non si stava attenti là di notte ti sparivano anche i badili eh....eheheheeh...
N'altro mondo...magari non si spiegavano bene e si fraintendevano no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah lo zio che all'epoca faceva parte della protezione civile come volontario...la racconta diversamente...ma al solito noi polentoni pensiamo a fare e non vediamo mai tutte le trame oscure ordite ai nostri danni...
> Va ben dei per natale un panettone lo mando in Irpinia...speriamo che non si fermi per strada...
> Ma loro dei dare una mano di bianco ai container no?
> Dobbiamo sempre fare tutto noi?
> ...


All'epoca non c'era ancora la protezione civile, comunque tuo zio bastava che vedeva che cazzo combinava il suo capo Zamberletti visto che dopo fu processato insieme agli altri ladri...

de giu' e de su'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> godi popolo a fartelo mettere in culo dagli yankee che te manneno pure sott'acqua...
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Io so solo che la guerra l'abbiamo persa
Io so solo che l'Italia era distrutta
Io so solo che senza certi aiuti finivamo come la yugoslavia nota al mondo intero per il suo benessere...
E invece...è andata come è andata...
Ho visto che noi non facevamo casini e la base della calvarina sopra le mie collne è stata dismessa...
Io dentro alla Ederle ci sono stato...
Loro stanno da dio là dentro...eh?
E fanno come pare a loro...no?
Mah...so che finiti i casini i partigiani deposero le armi...altrimenti finiva male sul serio eh?
Mica sono andati loro a parlare con gli USA...
Mi sa che se De Gasperi non andava a chiedere l'elemosina...uhm...
Mah...
Mi pare che sono stati gli americani a disarmare i partigiani comunque eh?
Mi pare che abbiano detto...hey ragazzi...adesso facciamo noi e voi non intralciate...non siete truppe regolari...ma intralciate i nostri progetti no? Dei buoni siamo venuti a portarvi la democrazia...no? E che caspita vorrete mica diventare comunisti no? Eh no...a noi non sta bene eh? Siamo noi qua i castigamatti...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> All'epoca non c'era ancora la protezione civile, comunque tuo zio bastava che vedeva che cazzo combinava il suo capo Zamberletti visto che dopo fu processato insieme agli altri ladri...
> 
> de giu' e de su'...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Boh...io ho visto che tutti gli ex alpini sono partiti eh?
Ma intanto Friuli ricostruito e Vicenza sistemata...
Che problemi ci sono? Nessuno...no?


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io so solo che la guerra l'abbiamo persa
> Io so solo che l'Italia era distrutta
> Io so solo che senza certi aiuti finivamo come la yugoslavia nota al mondo intero per il suo benessere...
> E invece...è andata come è andata...
> ...


Per tua informazione, visto che anche a storia sei un asino, gli yankee finito il casino non sono riusciti a disarmare un cazzo....

la loro paura fottuta era un'insurrezione e con l'attentato a Togliatti nel '48 si cagarono in mano perche' i partigiani avevano ancora praticamente tutte le armi al punto da far fare il falso comunicato di Togliatti dall'ospedale che esortava a non fare l'isurrezione...

avevano dato solo la roba scassata pe' riempi' i camion dei cazzoni...

ahahahahahah

e da li' i tuoi beniamini ex-nemici se so' divertiti con l'italia a farne carne di porco con la strategia della tensione che attuava l'Operazione Chaos di Angleton....

pensando a te che ce godi pure per i morti avuti, me vergogno al posto tuo per il tuo essere cosi' servo...

COmANDI!!!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Boh...io ho visto che tutti gli ex alpini sono partiti eh?
> Ma intanto Friuli ricostruito e Vicenza sistemata...
> Che problemi ci sono? Nessuno...no?


Vicenza sistemata fino al prossimo allagamento....

ricordate poi de non scassa' la minchia a noi...

sai gia' dove devi andare...


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' durata poco, ma è stata forte, soprattutto la paura!!! Se viene un'altra scossa mi metto in ferie per alcuni giorni e mi metto a dare una mano dove serve!


ecco la chiave di salvezza per daniele.
pensare agli altri per dimenticare se stesso e la zavorra della vendetta .questo messaggio è il più positivo che abbia mai letto da parte tua
allora c'è una speranza


----------



## -Elisa- (23 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Boh...io ho visto che tutti gli ex alpini sono partiti eh?
> Ma intanto Friuli ricostruito e Vicenza sistemata...
> Che problemi ci sono? Nessuno...no?


Noi friulani gli aiuti dallo Stato li abbiamo presi...eccome! Non avremmo potuto ricostruire senza di quelli. Anzi ti dirò...con i soldi dati in avanzo ci siamo risollevati non poco...i morti non sono tornati indietro però..


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Noi friulani gli aiuti dallo Stato li abbiamo presi...eccome! Non avremmo potuto ricostruire senza di quelli. Anzi ti dirò...con i soldi dati in avanzo ci siamo risollevati non poco...i morti non sono tornati indietro però..


Brava e complimenti per l'obbiettivita'....

la vostra fortuna nella sfortuna e' che i soccorsi so' stati pure immediati perche' avevate diverse caserme nei paraggi, in Irpinia c'hanno messo 4-5 giorni per il territorio e le strade dissestate e col sisma pure piu' forte...

ma tanto ormai se conosce er magnagatti che spara cazzate solo pe' fa' sgranchi' le dita...

per il resto e' il vuoto pneumatico...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Noi friulani gli aiuti dallo Stato li abbiamo presi...eccome! Non avremmo potuto ricostruire senza di quelli. Anzi ti dirò...con i soldi dati in avanzo ci siamo risollevati non poco...i morti non sono tornati indietro però..


ma voi essendo regione a statuto speciale già all'8 maggio avevate una forte somma stanziata...
Ma il sentimento che vi guidava era...ce la facciamo da soli, non abbiamo bisogno nè di curiosi nè di gente che venga a compatirci...
Dico solo che siete stati eroici e bravissimi...
Non avete spereperato quel denaro!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Brava e complimenti per l'obbiettivita'....
> 
> la vostra fortuna nella sfortuna e' che i soccorsi so' stati pure immediati perche' avevate diverse caserme nei paraggi, in Irpinia c'hanno messo 4-5 giorni per il territorio e le strade dissestate e col sisma pure piu' forte...
> 
> ...


Ok ma com'è la situazione oggi? 
Siamo nel 2012! 32 anni passati e ancora non sono finiti i lavori eh?
Oggi la radio diceva che i rapinatori del quadrilatero a melano...travestiti da vigili avevano un forte accento alto atesino no?

E parlaci degli aiuti di stato che mai arrivarono là....per il fenomeno del brigantaggio...no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' durata poco, ma è stata forte, soprattutto la paura!!! Se viene un'altra scossa mi metto in ferie per alcuni giorni e mi metto a dare una mano dove serve!





Minerva ha detto:


> ecco la chiave di salvezza per daniele.
> pensare agli altri per dimenticare se stesso e la zavorra della vendetta  .questo messaggio è il più positivo che abbia mai letto da parte tua
> allora c'è una speranza:smile:


Concordissimo! :up:


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ricostruire la casa a volte significa abbatterla. E la Digos e chiunque altro intento a fermare chi vuole accedere alle sue case, non hanno nessuna chance contro chi veramente vuole ricostruire. La realtà che alla fine l'unica cosa che vogliono veramente tutti sono i soldi. Quelli di cui stiamo parlando qui.


Se sei un terremotato ed un coglione ti impedisce di lavorare per riprenderti quello che è tuo, è tuo diritto e dovere dare così tante botte al coglione che imparerà che a volte la legge è stupida e che a volte bisogna imparare a guardare dall'altra parte, se una persona sta agendo nel giusto. Questa necessità di legalità ad ogni costo è una stupidaggine italiana, perchè se il parlamento mettesse fuori la legge per cui i terremotati vanno legalmente inculati da un tizio chiamato proboscide e non possono rifiutarsi...quanti italiani lo farebbero???


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se sei un terremotato ed un coglione ti impedisce di lavorare per riprenderti quello che è tuo, è tuo diritto e dovere dare così tante botte al coglione che imparerà che a volte la legge è stupida e che a volte bisogna imparare a guardare dall'altra parte, se una persona sta agendo nel giusto. Questa necessità di legalità ad ogni costo è una stupidaggine italiana, perchè se il parlamento mettesse fuori la legge per cui i terremotati vanno legalmente inculati da un tizio chiamato proboscide e non possono rifiutarsi...quanti italiani lo farebbero???


E soprTTUTTO non stai con le mani in mano a dire...è lo stato che deve fare non io...
Aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se sei un terremotato ed un coglione ti impedisce di lavorare per riprenderti quello che è tuo, è tuo diritto e dovere dare così tante botte al coglione che imparerà che a volte la legge è stupida e che a volte bisogna imparare a guardare dall'altra parte, se una persona sta agendo nel giusto. Questa necessità di legalità ad ogni costo è una stupidaggine italiana, perchè se il parlamento mettesse fuori la legge per cui i terremotati vanno legalmente inculati da un tizio chiamato proboscide e non possono rifiutarsi...quanti italiani lo farebbero???


Per indole non picchio, ma lo faccio sentire tanto solo che alla fine si va a cercare un altro posto dove rompere. Per la propria causa non è molto utile aggiungere alla distruzione violenza. Ma se proprio voglio fare tanto rumore, vado all'immediato superiore e lo faccio verbalmente così a pezzi che si licenzia.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2012)

Io punto invece sull'avere velocemente quello che mi interessa, non faccio giri assurdi, se una persona agisce fuori dalla legge del buon senso dapprima l'avverto che deve fuggire dalla mia vista, dopo minaccio seriamente e solitamente a questo punto ho sempre vinto le mie giuste cause, se non si convince non ho timore nel fare violenza ad un animale idiota. Per me un uomo è tale se riesce ad avere il buon senso di ragionare, se non ci riesce allora per me è un animale pericoloso, visto che per me l'uomo è l'animale più pericoloso al mondo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io punto invece sull'avere velocemente quello che mi interessa, non faccio giri assurdi, se una persona agisce fuori dalla legge del buon senso dapprima l'avverto che deve fuggire dalla mia vista, dopo minaccio seriamente e solitamente a questo punto ho sempre vinto le mie giuste cause, se non si convince non ho timore nel fare violenza ad un animale idiota. Per me un uomo è tale se riesce ad avere il buon senso di ragionare, se non ci riesce allora per me è un animale pericoloso, *visto che per me l'uomo è l'animale più pericoloso al mondo*


proprio per questo motivo cerco non arrivarci mai alle mani ... ci tengo alla mia vita e nessuna mia ragione potrebbe valere più della morte propria o altrui.


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma com'è la situazione oggi?
> Siamo nel 2012! 32 anni passati e ancora non sono finiti i lavori eh?
> Oggi la radio diceva che i rapinatori del quadrilatero a melano...travestiti da vigili avevano un forte accento alto atesino no?
> 
> E parlaci degli aiuti di stato che mai arrivarono là....per il fenomeno del brigantaggio...no?


Perdonali i rapinatori cazzoni di malano visto che stanno studiando per diventare bravi come i tuoi ladri veneti che hanno anche il record di evasione in Italia...

pero' vedrai che saranno pure sepolti insieme ai papi e cardinali alla faccia tua che da baciapile te dovrai accontenta' solo della pagnotta suonando l'organeto...

ahahahahahahah

ma hai proprio una faccia da culo, magnagat'...

parli proprio tu e fai il razzista quando avete avuto, unica regione del nord la 5 mafia, quella del brenta....

ahahahahahahah

e poi te lo ricordo che gli affari al nord la mafia li fa con gli amici tuoi, altri ladri che puntualmente votavi e sostenevi...mo' te capisco pure il tuo sbandamento visto che il partito dei ladri si e' dissolto e si devono riorganizzare...

avesse parlato un prussiano o uno svedese capirei ma la morale da uno che tra qualche decennio avra' come unico sbocco riprendere l'emigrazione per sfamarsi e che ancora oggi con la sua regione ha la nomea di embriaghi e baldracche e' ridicolo...

ahahahahahahahahah

ma cambia nick e vatti a nascondere va...ed il tuo razzismo contro i meridionali te lo ripeto di rificcartelo su per il culo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma voi essendo regione a statuto speciale già all'8 maggio avevate una forte somma stanziata...
> Ma il sentimento che vi guidava era...ce la facciamo da soli, non abbiamo bisogno nè di curiosi nè di gente che venga a compatirci...
> Dico solo che siete stati eroici e bravissimi...
> Non avete spereperato quel denaro!


Che altra figura di merda colossale con arrampicata di specchi ....

ahahahahahah

se te dico che me vergogno al posto tuo ogni volta che effluvia la tua merda ce credi?


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per indole non picchio, ma lo faccio sentire tanto solo che alla fine si va a cercare un altro posto dove rompere. Per la propria causa non è molto utile aggiungere alla distruzione violenza. Ma se proprio voglio fare tanto rumore, vado all'immediato superiore e lo faccio verbalmente così a pezzi che si licenzia.


te ce vorrei vede' proprio come riesci pure a fare licenziare chicche e sia.....

ahahahahah

anzi quanno ce vai riprendi il tutto con una telecamerina e poi il filmatino lo posti qua...

ahahahahahah

vabbe' hai fatto la battuta....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perdonali i rapinatori cazzoni di malano visto che stanno studiando per diventare bravi come i tuoi ladri veneti che hanno anche il record di evasione in Italia...
> 
> pero' vedrai che saranno pure sepolti insieme ai papi e cardinali alla faccia tua che da baciapile te dovrai accontenta' solo della pagnotta suonando l'organeto...
> 
> ...


Che colpa ne ho io se hai lasciato il paesello per venire a melano? Eh?
Che colpa ne ho io se la tua mentalità ti precede davanti un miglio?
Guarda ieri che catasu che ti sei tirato dietro con le tue concezioni sul matrimonio...
Ciò lui è uomo non è dipendente emotivo dalla moglie eh'
Ma mi sa che se lei fosse una milanese...eheheheheheehehe...non sarebbe certo sottostata ai tuoi dettami no?

Poi ho pensato che quei cinque che hanno rapinato iniziassero a recuperare il maltolto del regno di napoli no?

Il mio razzismo è contro certi malcostumi che ci sono solo al meridione no?
Sai perchè?
Noi non ci riusciamo...
Se chiedi a kid....
In trentino fai di meno a pagare una multa e vedi....eheheheheehehe...

Noi il passante di Mestre lo abbiamo fatto...

Voi?
Salerno reggio come stiamo?

Abusivismo edilizio?
Come stiamo messi là?

Ti ripeto meglio servi di un padrone serio che ti dà da mangiare
Che non vivere da parassiti dello stato...senza fare nulla, frodando,

Ciò lo so che siamo evasori...
Non siamo capaci di lavorare senza partita iva...
Eh?


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che colpa ne ho io se hai lasciato il paesello per venire a melano? Eh?
> Che colpa ne ho io se la tua mentalità ti precede davanti un miglio?
> Guarda ieri che catasu che ti sei tirato dietro con le tue concezioni sul matrimonio...
> Ciò lui è uomo non è dipendente emotivo dalla moglie eh'
> ...


Ma non insistere a fare la morale al sud perche' specie voi veneti non avete titoli perche' siete le scartine del nord......

Se le mafie del sud fossero venute al nord e NESSUNO di voi si fosse messo in affari con loro, allora avresti avuto almeno un punticino per poter parlare....anche la vostra economia ormai e' inquinata ed il benessere non e' tutto autoctono...prima lo capirai e prima smetterai di rompere i coglioni...

basta vedere anche la tua "morale" sul tuo matrimonio e la pagnotta che te deriva da baciapile per capire che a te basta l'occasione per fottere tutto il fottibile...

apriti n'attivita' o vai veramente a lavorare in qualche azienda, anziche' parassitare come i meridionali che infami da ipocrita...


----------



## -Elisa- (24 Maggio 2012)

Certi luoghi comuni che vogliono i meridionali tutti mafiosi e parassiti e i settentrionali tutti virtuosi sono ad oggi veramente insostenibili.
Bossi e famiglia solo del Nord...e guarda che figura hanno fatto...Falcone e Borsellino erano due meridionali.
Occorre essere obiettivi e giudicare le persone no dalla provenienza geografica, ma dalla loro statura morale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te ce vorrei vede' proprio come riesci pure a fare licenziare chicche e sia.....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

ti sembro uno che riprende tutto e lo mette su iotubo?


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Certi luoghi comuni che vogliono i meridionali tutti mafiosi e parassiti e i settentrionali tutti virtuosi sono ad oggi veramente insostenibili.
> Bossi e famiglia solo del Nord...e guarda che figura hanno fatto...Falcone e Borsellino erano due meridionali.
> Occorre essere obiettivi e giudicare le persone no dalla provenienza geografica, ma dalla loro statura morale.


Massi', poi i luoghi comuni in bocca a chi non sa parecchie robe sulla sua nazione compreso come e quando nasce la mafia, fa sbellicare....

poi non ne parliamo di uno che fu piazzato dalla famiglia in seminario e quando si resero conto che nun era tipo da pija' voti lo buttarono fuori  e non sapendo che cazzo fargli fare, con la raccomandazione l'hanno parcheggiato a fa' er sacresto a sona' l'organetto e magna' tramite la stessa fede che calpesta ogni secondo...

ahahahahahahah

pero' si sciacqua la bocca sui parassiti meridionali dopo che ha vantato anche gli ex-contadini del Gargano che sfruttano padre pio proprio come lui fa a 1000 km di distanza in direzione nord...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ti sembro uno che riprende tutto e lo mette su iotubo?


e ti sembro uno che si fida sulla parola?

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Massi', poi i luoghi comuni in bocca a chi non sa parecchie robe sulla sua nazione compreso come e quando nasce la mafia, fa sbellicare....
> 
> poi non ne parliamo di uno che fu piazzato dalla famiglia in seminario e quando si resero conto che nun era tipo da pija' voti lo buttarono fuori e non sapendo che cazzo fargli fare, con la raccomandazione l'hanno parcheggiato a fa' er sacresto a sona' l'organetto e magna' tramite la stessa fede che calpesta ogni secondo...
> 
> ...



sigh..mi tocca essere d'accordo con te....a parte che mio suocero era di giu'...che da militare,fatto qua',ero amico di un calabrese e di tre catanesi,mi invitarono in villa a Taormina..erano simpaticissimi..pensa che litigai solo con uno..modenese!!.
Poi la mia ''amica''e quasi tua conterranea,qua's msta facendo mazzo per prendere due lire,ma e'orgogliosa,e benche'abbia capito ormai tutto di me...si guarda bene anche da chiedere 1 euro....e ti dico che un'altra ''locale''l'avrebbe gia'fatto...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma non insistere a fare la morale al sud perche' specie voi veneti non avete titoli perche' siete le scartine del nord......
> 
> Se le mafie del sud fossero venute al nord e NESSUNO di voi si fosse messo in affari con loro, allora avresti avuto almeno un punticino per poter parlare....anche la vostra economia ormai e' inquinata ed il benessere non e' tutto autoctono...prima lo capirai e prima smetterai di rompere i coglioni...
> 
> ...


Dici il vero!
Nell'inchiesta amici per la pelle per la maxi evasione d'iva dei conciari della mia valle è saltato fuori che...
Sti industriali non avevano le capacità per architettare sta frode, è stato il commercialista a proporgliela, ed erano le guardie di finanza e l'agenzia delle entrate a prendere le tangenti.
Se andiamo a vedere la provenienza degli angenti dello stato e dei marescialli delle guardie di finanza coinvolti...sono tutti di una certa parte d'italia.

Chi ha dichiarato guerra a ste cose e ha sistemato le faccende è stato il nuovo colonnello delle finanze venuto a vicenza...il quale ehm...fa Morelli di cognome e non Iovine...eheheheheehehehehe...o Masciandaro...eheheheheeheh...

Pensa che bello I funzionari dello Stato che hanno insegnato ai veneti polentoni ignoranti come frodare lo stato...

Ma tutti noi lo sapevamo...venivano lì e ti dicevano o fai come dici noi o parte l'accertamento fiscale e di sicuro qualcosa troviamo...un'arroganza e un'alterigia mai vista...

Bellissima poi tutta la storia del faccendiere Andrea Ghiotto...eheeheheheheheh...che pagava donnine per certi personaggi...ma poi li filmava...che non si sa mai....

Pasienza poareti...ma anca stupidi no eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Certi luoghi comuni che vogliono i meridionali tutti mafiosi e parassiti e i settentrionali tutti virtuosi sono ad oggi veramente insostenibili.
> Bossi e famiglia solo del Nord...e guarda che figura hanno fatto...Falcone e Borsellino erano due meridionali.
> Occorre essere obiettivi e giudicare le persone no dalla provenienza geografica, ma dalla loro statura morale.


Certamente...
Ma i fatti sono fatti...
Anche il mio notaio è del sud eh?
ma siccome lui è stato il notaio più giovane d'Italia e si è imposto in un clima di forte ostruzionismo locale...
Mi sono detto lui è il migliore...
E proprio lui me ne ha raccontate di cose da far rabbrividire i capelli
Quando poi si mise in politica fece epoca...perchè pubblicò sul giornale la sua denuncia dei redditi che era enorme rispetto a quella dei colleghi del posto...
Laonde per cui...
Ma lui mi ha insegnato certe cose...
Della serie la nostra mentalità è: se posso ti fuotto!

Se lo dice...lui...
Falcone e Borsellino sapevano comunque che da noi...nessuno mai sarebbe riuscito a fare quello che fecero Brusca e compagnia bella...

Se non mi credi...
Prova se ci riesci a far saltare per aria l'A4 eh?

Comunque due eroi...che non hanno detto lo stato deve fare...ma NOI dobbiamo fare...e hanno fatto eccome se hanno fatto...

E' Stermy che ama fare di ogni erba un fascio e ragionare per categorie sociali...non io...
Quindi gli do da mangiare il piatto che mi chiede no?


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero!
> Nell'inchiesta amici per la pelle per la maxi evasione d'iva dei conciari della mia valle è saltato fuori che...
> Sti industriali non avevano le capacità per architettare sta frode, è stato il commercialista a proporgliela, ed erano le guardie di finanza e l'agenzia delle entrate a prendere le tangenti.
> Se andiamo a vedere la provenienza degli angenti dello stato e dei marescialli delle guardie di finanza coinvolti...sono tutti di una certa parte d'italia.
> ...


ma cosa mi dici mai....

voi veneti tanto onesti e probi che basta un commercialista qualsiasi per costringervi a ladrare miliardi di euro che inculate allo stato e che voi invece ve ostinavate a vole' paga'.....

ahahahahahahah

beh io co te la chiudo qua perche' sinceramente, obbiettivamente ed oggetivamente sei troppo cojone per poter discutere costruttivamente....

.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mai....
> 
> voi veneti tanto onesti e probi che basta un commercialista qualsiasi per costringervi a ladrare miliardi di euro che inculate allo stato e che voi invece ve ostinavate a vole' paga'.....
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;HsSV4EEAdvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsSV4EEAdvw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mai....
> 
> voi veneti tanto onesti e probi che basta un commercialista qualsiasi per costringervi a ladrare miliardi di euro che inculate allo stato e che voi invece ve ostinavate a vole' paga'.....
> 
> ...


Ci dicevamo che si risparmiava sulle tasse no?
Certo che senza il nero i nostri operai mica riuscivano a pagare i mutui eh?
Na rivolta di popolo a sto giro...
A noi lo stato la casa non ce la fa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2012)

E si continua a ballare, uno stillicidio, ogni giorno tante scosse... Rabarbaro, Daniele avete news?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E si continua a ballare, uno stillicidio, ogni giorno tante scosse... Rabarbaro, Daniele avete news?


Anche qui si balla, ed ogni volta qualche pietruzza cade...
Dicono che gli epicentri si stanno avvicinando a dove sto io (quindi allontanando da dove risiede Daniele, buon per lui)...
In compenso la magnitudo sembra in discesa, così dicono...

Tu stai bene? Hai avuto danni?


----------



## Eretteo (26 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche qui si balla, ed ogni volta qualche pietruzza cade...
> Dicono che gli epicentri si stanno avvicinando a dove sto io (quindi allontanando da dove risiede Daniele, buon per lui)...
> Come dire che una volta saltata la tua dimora,lo scuotimento telluricoso puntera' dritto dritto verso di me.....e li' tremero' in tutte le possibili accezioni del termine...
> In compenso la magnitudo sembra in discesa, così dicono...


La speranza e' che il mefistofelico avvicinamento (non disgiunto a quanto pare dalla profondita' calante degl'ipocentri) sia inversamente proporzionale alla violenza degli scuotimenti......perche' se arriva una mazzatona giusto giusto all'Eridano,altro che fangiglia in giardino mi ritrovo....conviene imparare a volare...


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche qui si balla, ed ogni volta qualche pietruzza cade...
> Dicono che gli epicentri si stanno avvicinando a dove sto io (quindi allontanando da dove risiede Daniele, buon per lui)...
> In compenso la magnitudo sembra in discesa, così dicono...
> 
> Tu stai bene? Hai avuto danni?


Sembra che tu piaccia ai sismi!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sembra che tu piaccia ai sismi!!!!!


speriamo che questo terremoto temiti in fretta, sembra che queste scosse siano infinite:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Maggio 2012)

è solo l'inizio di qualcosa più grande


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è solo l'inizio di qualcosa più grande


l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è solo l'inizio di qualcosa più grande


ma no dai,  facciamo gli scongiuri


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Maggio 2012)

io vedo la forza della natura come grandissima occasione per ognuno di noi, di cambiare in meglio e lasciare situazioni ormai diventati insostenibili senza destare sospetto, e come una sorgente inesauribile di nuovo lavoro per migliaia.

dal momento che si pensa alla perdita della casa, di famigliari, amici e conoscenti, viene a mancare il disegno più grande e così anche il coraggio scompare.


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io vedo la forza della natura come grandissima occasione per ognuno di noi, di cambiare in meglio e lasciare situazioni ormai diventati insostenibili senza destare sospetto, e come una sorgente inesauribile di nuovo lavoro per migliaia.
> 
> dal momento che si pensa alla perdita della casa, di famigliari, amici e conoscenti, viene a mancare il disegno più grande e così anche il coraggio scompare.


più terremoti per tutti!!!!!!
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io vedo la forza della natura come grandissima occasione per ognuno di noi, di cambiare in meglio e lasciare situazioni ormai diventati insostenibili senza destare sospetto, e come una sorgente inesauribile di nuovo lavoro per migliaia.
> 
> dal momento che si pensa alla perdita della casa, di famigliari, amici e conoscenti, viene a mancare il disegno più grande e così anche il coraggio scompare.


Pensavo di essere una che riesce a vedere il lato positivo delle cose, ma ammetto di essere una dilettante in confronto a te


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensavo di essere una che riesce a vedere il lato positivo delle cose, ma ammetto di essere una dilettante in confronto a te


più che dilettante...
a me non sembra un triplo salto mortale quello di quib.... di più


----------



## Eretteo (27 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io vedo la forza della natura come grandissima occasione per ognuno di noi, di cambiare in meglio e lasciare situazioni ormai diventati insostenibili senza destare sospetto, e come una sorgente inesauribile di nuovo lavoro per migliaia.


In effetti,dopo le vicissitudini della seconda guerra mondiale,e la mazzata dell'alluvione del Po dalla parte veneta nel 1951,in queste lande non c'erano che miseria e desolazione 60 anni fa.......basto' una legge che sgravasse da ogni imposta per 10 anni qualsiasi stabilimento venisse a stabilirsi in zona,per far rifiorire in poco tempo cio' che era un'immensa palude in cui tante persone trovarono la morte.
Ma allora c'era De Gasperi,mica un "tecnico"....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In effetti,dopo le vicissitudini della seconda guerra mondiale,e la mazzata dell'alluvione del Po dalla parte veneta nel 1951,in queste lande non c'erano che miseria e desolazione 60 anni fa.......basto' una legge che sgravasse da ogni imposta per 10 anni qualsiasi stabilimento venisse a stabilirsi in zona,per far rifiorire in poco tempo cio' che era un'immensa palude in cui tante persone trovarono la morte.
> Ma allora c'era De Gasperi,mica un "tecnico"....


Se te sente Stermy...ahahaahahaha...
Ma anche mio padre sai pagò una pippa di tabacco la terra su cui costruire il capannone eh?
ZOna depressa...era il 1961...
Io ho suonato parecchio anni fa in quelle zone...
Mi hanno sempre colpito ste chiese enormi lussuose, ma fatiscenti...
Un parroco mi diceva che ai tempi andati erano i signori di Ferrara che costruivano ste chiese...
Cito Occhiobello e Crespino.
La chiesa di Crespino è fantastica...
ma se crolla...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

Questo terremoto mi ha aperto gli occhi su alcuni fronti, nonostante che io abbia perso amici, e nonostante che altri amici abbiano perso casa e tutti i loro possessi, non "solo" casa. Somiglia a una guerra che, pensate, capita attualmente a distanza di qualche migliaio di chilometri da qui, da mesi.

La distruzione completa e annientamento di certezze cambia il modo di pensare. Dove prima c'era rabbia, violenza e aggressione, si trova gente disposta a rischiare l'impossibile per prendere piede ovunque e nonostante che siano nemici per la pelle, accettano aiuti da tutti. Parlo delle guerre incivili dei cui non si sente più nulla. Silenzio stampa.

Quanto è invece diverso in Italia. Società che invece di racattare i formaggi in terra si fanno pagare il danno. Comuni interi che attendono gli aiuti economici dello Stato. Poco contano i morti, ma i soldi ... La gente sfollata ora può sperimentare il peso delle loro scelte e loro personalissime politiche, perché ogni cosa succede per un motivo.

Ai miei amici sfollati ho detto questo: "Non potete continuare come avete sempre fatto. Dovete dividervi e ciascuno trovare soluzioni che possano essere di aiuto per tutti. Non potete rimanere nelle tende e sotto i ponti per attendere che sia fatto qualcosa per voi. Non verrà nessuno. Ognuno ha già abbastanza da pensare per se stesso, e se volete aiuto, ve lo dovete cercare. Ma se lo fate piangendo, vi chiuderanno la porta in faccia. Quindi, se volete aiuto da me o da altri, mettete olio di gomito, il sorriso delle buone occasioni e la grinta di coloro che dovranno ancora vivere a lungo."

Io poi ho dato quel che ho potuto dare, ma non ho sbagliato nel modo: non faccio regali. Visto che non avrebbero potuto ripagare, mi hanno imbiancato la casa. E si sono portati via una bella cifra, che non solo li ha resi felici di un nuovo inizio. Quanto misero sarebbe stata l'elemosina in confronto, se mi avessero chiesto tanto in cambio di nulla.


----------



## exStermy (28 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo terremoto mi ha aperto gli occhi su alcuni fronti, nonostante che io abbia perso amici, e nonostante che altri amici abbiano perso casa e tutti i loro possessi, non "solo" casa. Somiglia a una guerra che, pensate, capita attualmente a distanza di qualche migliaio di chilometri da qui, da mesi.
> 
> La distruzione completa e annientamento di certezze cambia il modo di pensare. Dove prima c'era rabbia, violenza e aggressione, si trova gente disposta a rischiare l'impossibile per prendere piede ovunque e nonostante che siano nemici per la pelle, accettano aiuti da tutti. Parlo delle guerre incivili dei cui non si sente più nulla. Silenzio stampa.
> 
> ...


Ce sara' un motivo se con la Germania in 100 anni so' gia' 3 guerre mondiali che provocano...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche qui si balla, ed ogni volta qualche pietruzza cade...
> Dicono che gli epicentri si stanno avvicinando a dove sto io (quindi allontanando da dove risiede Daniele, buon per lui)...
> In compenso la magnitudo sembra in discesa, così dicono...
> 
> Tu stai bene? Hai avuto danni?


tutto bene grazie, solo un paio di cose volate giù da una mensola. Sono rimasta sconvolta vedendo le foto di San Carlo...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ce sara' un motivo se con la Germania in 100 anni so' gia' 3 guerre mondiali che provocano...
> 
> ahahahahahah


NO la colpa delle guerre del secolo scorso è l'avvento di quei 4 stupidi bolscevichi...capito?
Dio patria e famiglia.
Basta con ste cazzate del comunismo che imbrogliano le persone per bene...
E bisognava difendersi da quella gente che vuole avere lo stipendio senza lavorare e farsi mantenere dallo stato...

ahahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## exStermy (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO la colpa delle guerre del secolo scorso è l'avvento di quei 4 stupidi bolscevichi...capito?
> Dio patria e famiglia.
> Basta con ste cazzate del comunismo che imbrogliano le persone per bene...
> E bisognava difendersi da quella gente che vuole avere lo stipendio senza lavorare e farsi mantenere dallo stato...
> ...


quindi stai ammettendo che ve cagate ancora sotto per i comunisti tanto che la Germania sta gia' facendo la terza?

ahahahahahah

Ps: stai guardando le inserzioni per un lavoro vero?

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO la colpa delle guerre del secolo scorso è l'avvento di quei 4 stupidi bolscevichi...capito?
> Dio patria e famiglia.
> Basta con ste cazzate del comunismo che imbrogliano le persone per bene...
> E bisognava difendersi da quella gente che vuole avere lo stipendio senza lavorare e farsi mantenere dallo stato...
> ...


torna a scuola che i bolscevichi sono del '17 e la prima guerra mondiale è del '14...ammazza se sei ignorante, oh?


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi stai ammettendo che ve cagate ancora sotto per i comunisti tanto che la Germania sta gia' facendo la terza?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


ci sono tanti giardini da riempire


----------



## exStermy (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ci sono tanti giardini da riempire


tu dici?

per me co' quella roba manco l'erba crescerebbe...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dici?
> 
> per me co' quella roba manco l'erba crescerebbe...
> 
> ahahahah


mi sa che non hai capito


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> torna a scuola che i bolscevichi sono del '17 e la prima guerra mondiale è del '14...ammazza se sei ignorante, oh?


Eh ma quello che ha aviato il casino a Sarajevo era uno stupido comunista no?
Incazzato perchè lui povero e il principe ricco...no?
Da lì poi tutto il casino che ne è venuto...no?
Ah tornasse Checco Beppe...
Fora i teroni dal veneto!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma quello che ha aviato il casino a Sarajevo era uno stupido comunista no?
> Incazzato perchè lui povero e il principe ricco...no?
> Da lì poi tutto il casino che ne è venuto...no?
> Ah tornasse Checco Beppe...
> Fora i teroni dal veneto!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


poveri noi...sei imbarazzante...come sempre, del solito....
fatto un giro su wikipedia?
ahahahahahahahhaah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ce sara' un motivo se con la Germania in 100 anni so' gia' 3 guerre mondiali che provocano...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ai Tedeschi piace rifarsi casa


----------



## exStermy (28 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ai Tedeschi piace rifarsi casa


ma a noi no...e dateve pace...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a noi no...e dateve pace...
> 
> ahahahahah


La Merkel ha ragione...rigore per tutti e fuori dall'Europa chi non ha voglia di impegnarsi e lavorare...
Fora dai bal...

E io mi trasferisco in Germania...eheheehehehehee....
Terra d'oro per gli organisti no?
Pensa pagato dal comune...
Per suonare mezz'ora al giorno per chi ha voglia di ascoltare...

Co la barca affonda...te saludo meneghina....
ahahahahaahahahaha...

Mica ho sposato l'Italia eh?
Miaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

Lipsia..a me!
Ora sei libera dai comunisti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Merkel ha ragione...rigore per tutti e fuori dall'Europa chi non ha voglia di impegnarsi e lavorare...
> Fora dai bal...
> 
> E io mi trasferisco in Germania...eheheehehehehee....
> ...


peccato che però puoi sempre venire a rompere i coglioni su 'sto sito...però gia sarebbe una soddisfazione sapere che non si vive nella stessa nazione
ahahahahahhahahah


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> peccato che però puoi sempre venire a rompere i coglioni su 'sto sito...però gia sarebbe una soddisfazione sapere che non si vive nella stessa nazione
> ahahahahahhahahah


Qua la mano allora...
Siamo un bel gruppetto che veniamo sempre a rompere i coglioni qui no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *La Merkel ha ragione...rigore per tutti e fuori dall'Europa chi non ha voglia di impegnarsi e lavorare...*
> Fora dai bal...
> 
> E io mi trasferisco in Germania...eheheehehehehee....
> ...


:up:


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua la mano allora...
> Siamo un bel gruppetto che veniamo sempre a rompere i coglioni qui no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Assolutamente si e tu ne sei il capo...dei coglioni intendo...siine fiero...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

e ricominciamo ... non vi stufate mai di fare i bambini? ve lo chiedo, perché guardo questo andazzo da un po' e altrove c'è pure la pretesa di prendervi sul serio ...


----------



## angelo-merkel (28 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e ricominciamo ... non vi stufate mai di fare i bambini? ve lo chiedo, perché guardo questo andazzo da un po' e altrove c'è pure la pretesa di prendervi sul serio ...


tranquillo domani non starò tutto il giorno e quindi si ritorna all'andazzo normale


----------



## Eretteo (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche mio padre sai pagò una pippa di tabacco la terra su cui costruire il capannone eh?
> ZOna depressa...era il 1961...
> Altrimenti non avrebbe mai costruito in polesine ma altrove......nella sfiga,la zona comunque e' servita dall'A13 nella direttrice nord-sud,la ferrovia c'e',la transpolesana per andare verso vicenza e verona pure......e quando a Ferrara qualcuno si svegliera' dopo 400 e passa anni,c'e' anche caso che costruiscano quella cavolo di superstrada per i collegamenti verso Mantova,mentre ora tocca scendere a Bologna e poi risalire su per la Via Aemilia.
> Io ho suonato parecchio anni fa in quelle zone...
> ...


L'unico periodo veramente bello di Ferrara e dintorni,negli ultimi 1500 anni,son stati quei 3 secoli (dall'inizio del '300 alla fine del '600) in cui e' stata guidata dai Duchi d'Este,che l'hanno ingrandita,cinta di mura,dotata di castello circondato di fossato,abbellita di chiese e palazzi (qualcuno di questi momentaneamente destinato alla baldraccona favorita di turno del Duca di turno),arricchita da artisti,poeti e scienziati.......senonche' all'inizio del '500,al passaggio dei Lanzihcenecchi diretti verso Roma,gli Estensi ottennero la salvezza del Ducato senza combattere,in cambio di una cortese fornitura di armi agli stessi,che dovevano farne ancora di strada prima di far sgarrettare il papa lungo il passetto.....a Roma non se lo scordarono,ed una settantina d'anni dopo Ferrara torno' mestamente sotto le sottane dei preti,avviandosi in un periodo buio e decadente;la sola cosa per cui era ancora nota erano i bordelli (in una famosa opera lirica,per dire d'avere a che fare con una manica di delinquenti e di baldracche,quel famoso  compositore fece cantare ".....questi nobili albanesi.....queste dame ferraresi.....".
La prima vera rinascita si ebbe col periodo fascista,quando finalmente le ampie zone paludose del delta furono bonificate del tutto,per la prima volta dopo la fine dell'impero romano......e le stesse genti ed esperienze furono trapiantate nel sud del lazio,per la grande bonifica delle paludi pontine,che altrimenti chissa' se e quando sarebbero state prosciugate.
Infatti,se oggi viaggi da Roma verso il Circeo,puoi percorrere un lunghissimo sterminato rettilineo chiamato "la fettuccia",purtroppo rovinato da troppe rotonde,se no negli anni d'oro potevi farlo a canna.....e  'sto rettilineo altro non e' che la copia laziale di un precedente mega rettilineo,la Gran Linea,che percorre la campagna ferrarese verso il mare,andando a finire nella SS 309 Romea,altro antichissimo e glorioso itinerario,purtroppo abbruttito dagli odierni miserabili amministratori della cosa pubblica,che lo fanno languire in un stato deprecabile....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

*Dopo il terremoto l’Emilia Romagna si è alzata di 15 centimetri*



> L’area interessata dalle scosse di terremoto che hanno colpito il  centronord nell’ultima settimana, nel cuore della Pianura Padana, si e’  sollevata di 15 centimetri. Lo hanno rilevato le verifiche di ASI  Agenzia Spaziale Italiana, CNR-IREA Consiglio nazionale delle  ricerche-Istituto per il rilevamento elettromagnetico dell’ambiente e  INGV Istituto nazionale di geofisica e vulcanologia. Grazie alle  informazioni satellitari e’ stato possibile completare il quadro della  situazione dell’area colpita dal sisma. Per una parte dell’area studiata  si e’ evidenziato che si e’ avuto un sollevamento il cui valore massimo  e’ pari a circa 15 centimetri. Questi dati concordano con quelli  sismologici e mostrano un piano di rottura principale immergente verso  Sud lungo il quale la parte meridionale di questo settore della Pianura  Padana si e’ accavallato sul settore settentrionale (faglia di  sovrascorrimento).Una delle piu’ importanti capacita’ dei sistemi radar  per l’Osservazione della Terra e’ quella di funzionare giorno e notte e  in qualsiasi condizione atmosferica. Questa caratteristica, data la  densa copertura nuvolosa che ha interessato la zona durante i primi  giorni dell’emergenza, si e’ rilevata di particolare importanza:  l’informazione radar e’ risultata l’unica capace di fornire, in tempi  brevissimi, un quadro d’insieme della situazione, non rilevabile con le  metodologie ottiche standard. Per poter calcolare la deformazione del  suolo e’ necessario attendere che uno dei satelliti ripassi esattamente  sulla stessa orbita.L’Agenzia Spaziale Italiana ha immediatamente  predisposto l’acquisizione del primo passaggio utile post-terremoto,  avvenuto nella serata del 23 maggio. I dati sono stati prontamente  elaborati da un team di ricercatori coordinati da Eugenio Sansosti del  Consiglio Nazionale delle Ricerche e da Stefano Salvi dell’Istituto  Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia. Il risultato ottenuto e’ il  cosiddetto interferogramma, cioe’ una mappa di deformazione espressa in  termini di cicli di colore. Ogni ciclo, o frangia, e’ rappresentativo di  circa 1.5 cm di sollevamento della superficie terrestre. L’area con  fasce di colore (frange) concentriche nell’interferogramma indica un  sollevamento del suolo dovuto alla rottura della faglia sismica al di  sotto di 1-2 km di profondita’. I dati satellitari verranno integrati  nei prossimi giorni.



*Fonte*


In conclusione, il terremoto ha aiutato al recupero delle spiagge Emiliane in modo determinate :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo terremoto mi ha aperto gli occhi su alcuni fronti, nonostante che io abbia perso amici, e nonostante che altri amici abbiano perso casa e tutti i loro possessi, non "solo" casa. Somiglia a una guerra che, pensate, capita attualmente a distanza di qualche migliaio di chilometri da qui, da mesi.
> 
> La distruzione completa e annientamento di certezze cambia il modo di pensare. Dove prima c'era rabbia, violenza e aggressione, si trova gente disposta a rischiare l'impossibile per prendere piede ovunque e nonostante che siano nemici per la pelle, accettano aiuti da tutti. Parlo delle guerre incivili dei cui non si sente più nulla. Silenzio stampa.
> 
> ...


Si fa tanto,a volte troppo presto a generalizzare;cosi' come a parlare di concetti che esistono in potenza,ma non sono in atto,come l'Italia e gli italiani.
Perche' dopo il crollo dell'antica Roma ci son stati 15 secoli di divisioni,guerre,lotte senza quartiere,faide interminabili,campanilismi,spernacchiamenti e chi piu' ne ha,piu' ne metta.
Perche' e' veramente difficile (quando vorrei scrivere impossibile) far andare d'accordo non solo quelli del nord con quelli del sud,ma anche corregionali di diverse province,e coprovinciali di diversi comuni,e gli abitanti dei diversi rioni di uno stesso paesello.
Ero solo un frugoletto ma ricordo bene il terremoto del Friuli nel '76 (sia maggio che settembre);nella mia incoscienza mi divertiva il fatto di fare uno dei giochi che piu' piace ai bambini piccoli (ovverosia far salti sul letto,finche' non arriva la mamma che con metodi sbrigativi ti convince a non rovinare il materasso...)....io stavo saltando sul mio letto quando m'han portato fuori casa di corsa,e non muovevo nemmeno un muscolo,era la casa che saltava tutta insieme.
Sara' il fatto di essere passato indenne da quell'inferno che rase al suolo mezza regione (e fece quasi 1.000 morti),quello che non mi fa temere i terremoti,nemmeno quando ci sarebbero tutti i buoni motivi per farlo.....e la ricostruzione successiva fu un esempio;per tirar su il campanile crollato di Venzone erano arrivati subito dei veneziani affaristi che volevano 7 milioni di lire.....ebbero un bel due di picche,ed il campanile fu rimesso in piedi con poco piu' d'un milione.
La chiesa (uno splendido edificio tipico,tutto di sassi delle Alpi) fu ricostruita pietra per pietra,trave per trave,esattamente come prima.
Niente panzone urlanti davanti ad inesistenti telecamere,come fossero ad un funerale dell'antica Roma,pagate per disperarsi.........niente perdigiorno in giacca e cravatta che aspettano d'essere ripresi e salutano come mongoloidi,mentre i volontari giunti da altre regioni son li' a mezzo metro a spalare........niente lamenti ne' sceneggiate,solo tanta dignita',maniche rimboccate ed olio di gomito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si fa tanto,a volte troppo presto a generalizzare;cosi' come a parlare di concetti che esistono in potenza,ma non sono in atto,come l'Italia e gli italiani.
> Perche' dopo il crollo dell'antica Roma ci son stati 15 secoli di divisioni,guerre,lotte senza quartiere,faide interminabili,campanilismi,spernacchiamenti e chi piu' ne ha,piu' ne metta.
> Perche' e' veramente difficile (quando vorrei scrivere impossibile) far andare d'accordo non solo quelli del nord con quelli del sud,ma anche corregionali di diverse province,e coprovinciali di diversi comuni,e gli abitanti dei diversi rioni di uno stesso paesello.
> Ero solo un frugoletto ma ricordo bene il terremoto del Friuli nel '76 (sia maggio che settembre);nella mia incoscienza mi divertiva il fatto di fare uno dei giochi che piu' piace ai bambini piccoli (ovverosia far salti sul letto,finche' non arriva la mamma che con metodi sbrigativi ti convince a non rovinare il materasso...)....io stavo saltando sul mio letto quando m'han portato fuori casa di corsa,e non muovevo nemmeno un muscolo,era la casa che saltava tutta insieme.
> ...


... e probabilmente qualcuno dei tuoi sotto casa nostra a raccogliere "qualunque cosa" potevano trovare. mi ricordo dei materassi, coperte, tende, attrezzi da camping, quintali e quintali da mangiare. non ricordo se c'era già il "circolo cento fiori" ma mi pare di sì, perché noi tedeschi capimmo un fico secco di italiano. non so come, ma in un giorno il camion era pieno e usciva di città come le macchine dei turchi quando tornavano in patria: con le assi piegate in due quasi strisciando ... e come questi venivano e tornavano tanti altri. mi ha impressionato il popolo bavarese che ha la fama di essere tutto "anti" e tirchi e in questa occasione invece non hanno avuto timore a dar via anche l'ultima camicia ... noi compresi che per settimane abbiamo dormito per terra senza lamentarci troppo dei nostri comodi letti mancanti


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uno dei capannoni crollati sugli operai lo vedo dalla mia finestra...
> 
> Personalmente non ho avuto danni, almeno a prima vista.
> 
> ...


 oh mio dio.rbarbaro ma come stai, anche ieri vi è stata una scossa, danni nella tua casa?


----------



## Eretteo (28 Maggio 2012)

Quando nell'80 capito' il terremoto in Irpinia?
Una voragine di soldi,nessuno ha mai voluto dare un totale preciso,quel che e' certo e' che,con tutti quei baiocchi,chi comandava laggiu' riusci' a fondare anche un istituto di credito.
E la' non bastava piu' solo l'esercito come in Friuli,per quelle zone bisognava inventarsi la Protezione Civile.
E quale sia stata la ricostruzione ed a che costi,non mi sembra nemmeno il caso di descriverlo.
Quando e' capitato in Abruzzo giu' Berlusconi con Obama,vertice dei grandi fra le macerie,quartieri ricostruiti dallo stato.....e nessuno che dicesse che eran venute giu' le case fatte con sabbia,calce e piscio (come la nuovissima casa dello studente),mentre quelle costruite bene non ebbero danni.
E giu' esenzione dal pagamento delle tasse per anni,autostrade gratis,assistenza mediatica per eoni.
(E' di qualche settimana fa la notizia che al sud verranno elargiti,alle famiglie bisognose,due miliardi e mezzo di euro,fra poco vediamo cosa c'entri...).
Nel Ferrarese e' capitata una scossa della stessa violenza,che per fortuna non ha causato tantissime vittime,ma danni ingenti ad abitazioni ed al tessuto produttivo.
Per capirci,solo a case e fabbriche ci son gia' piu' di un miliardo di danni.
Senza considerare il patrimonio storico ed artistico;perche' se la torre del castello si puo' ricostruire,il comune di Sant'Agostino pure,se in un crollo mi si sbriciola un affresco del '400 o si polverizza una statua del rinascimento,quelli son persi per sempre.
C'e' una faglia che percorre campagne,viali,strade,abitazioni spaccate in due.......tutto cio' che sta sul vecchio alveo del Reno e' invaso da una fanghiglia ribollente di acqua e sabbia,nel cortile di un pensionato ne han portati via 15 camion.
E lungo l'A14 non ci sono le carovane di uomini e mezzi che anni fa scendevano a L'Aquila,traffico scorrevole da sud a nord.
A fronte di quel  miliardo di danni,il Monti ha stanziato qualche decina di milioni di euro.
E per chi proprio non puo' andare in casa o in fabbrica,fara' uno sforzo e gli RINVIA il pagamento dell'IMU.
E poi viene anche al nord a prender la gente per il culo.....e fa bene,quelli ci si fanno prendere.
Non so se al sud si sarebbe permesso di far tanto il furbo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unico periodo veramente bello di Ferrara e dintorni,negli ultimi 1500 anni,son stati quei 3 secoli (dall'inizio del '300 alla fine del '600) in cui e' stata guidata dai Duchi d'Este,che l'hanno ingrandita,cinta di mura,dotata di castello circondato di fossato,abbellita di chiese e palazzi (qualcuno di questi momentaneamente destinato alla baldraccona favorita di turno del Duca di turno),arricchita da artisti,poeti e scienziati.......senonche' all'inizio del '500,al passaggio dei Lanzihcenecchi diretti verso Roma,gli Estensi ottennero la salvezza del Ducato senza combattere,in cambio di una cortese fornitura di armi agli stessi,che dovevano farne ancora di strada prima di far sgarrettare il papa lungo il passetto.....a Roma non se lo scordarono,ed una settantina d'anni dopo Ferrara torno' mestamente sotto le sottane dei preti,avviandosi in un periodo buio e decadente;la sola cosa per cui era ancora nota erano i bordelli (in una famosa opera lirica,per dire d'avere a che fare con una manica di delinquenti e di baldracche,quel famoso  compositore fece cantare ".....questi nobili albanesi.....queste dame ferraresi.....".
> La prima vera rinascita si ebbe col periodo fascista,quando finalmente le ampie zone paludose del delta furono bonificate del tutto,per la prima volta dopo la fine dell'impero romano......e le stesse genti ed esperienze furono trapiantate nel sud del lazio,per la grande bonifica delle paludi pontine,che altrimenti chissa' se e quando sarebbero state prosciugate.
> Infatti,se oggi viaggi da Roma verso il Circeo,puoi percorrere un lunghissimo sterminato rettilineo chiamato "la fettuccia",purtroppo rovinato da troppe rotonde,se no negli anni d'oro potevi farlo a canna.....e  'sto rettilineo altro non e' che la copia laziale di un precedente mega rettilineo,la Gran Linea,che percorre la campagna ferrarese verso il mare,andando a finire nella SS 309 Romea,altro antichissimo e glorioso itinerario,purtroppo abbruttito dagli odierni miserabili amministratori della cosa pubblica,che lo fanno languire in un stato deprecabile....


Tanto per capirci...
Sono sempre stato un grande assertore del fatto che l'epoca d'oro per l'Italia sia stata il rinascimento.
So che sotto lo stato della chiesa il popolo stava malissimo.
Ma le nostre città sono uniche al mondo...uniche.
E tutto perchè in quelle epoche di orgoglio campanilista ogni città faceva la gara per il suo prestigio, no?


----------



## Eretteo (28 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... e probabilmente qualcuno dei tuoi sotto casa nostra a raccogliere "qualunque cosa" potevano trovare. mi ricordo dei materassi, coperte, tende, attrezzi da camping, quintali e quintali da mangiare. non ricordo se c'era già il "circolo cento fiori" ma mi pare di sì, perché noi tedeschi capimmo un fico secco di italiano. non so come, ma in un giorno il camion era pieno e usciva di città come le macchine dei turchi quando tornavano in patria: con le assi piegate in due quasi strisciando ... e come questi venivano e tornavano tanti altri. mi ha impressionato il popolo bavarese che ha la fama di essere tutto "anti" e tirchi e in questa occasione invece non hanno avuto timore a dar via anche l'ultima camicia ... noi compresi che per settimane abbiamo dormito per terra senza lamentarci troppo dei nostri comodi letti mancanti


D'altronde fino a non molti anni prima si era cittadini dello stesso impero o comunque dirimpettai,mio nonno e' nato nei dominii di Checco Beppe  :sonar:

E pure durante l'ultima guerra,mai nessuna ragazza del paese dei miei nonni e' stata importunata dai soldati tedeschi,anzi,quelli andavano a ballare la sera assieme ai giovani del paese.
Si rispettavano,perche' si sentivano connazionali,o comunque popoli con la stessa mentalita'.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci...
> Sono sempre stato un grande assertore del fatto che l'epoca d'oro per l'Italia sia stata il rinascimento.
> So che sotto lo stato della chiesa il popolo stava malissimo.
> Ma le nostre città sono uniche al mondo...uniche.
> E tutto perchè in quelle epoche di orgoglio campanilista ogni città faceva la gara per il suo prestigio, no?


Cio' che chiamano Italia,e' nato con due atti di corruzione;una baldracca di sangue blu inviata in Francia a convincere il capetto a lasciar fare......e la corruzione degli ufficiali dell'esercito borbonico,che avrebbe potuto annientare Garibaldi in qualsiasi momento dato il rapporto di forze indicibilmente a favore dei difensori....e invece e' bastato passare generose somme di denaro,e gli "eroi" han conquistato il sud.
Non parliamo poi dei referendum di annessione,penso che quello del Veneto sia una delle piu' colossali bubbole nella storia dell'umanita'.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cio' che chiamano Italia,e' nato con due atti di corruzione;una baldracca di sangue blu inviata in Francia a convincere il capetto a lasciar fare......e la corruzione degli ufficiali dell'esercito borbonico,che avrebbe potuto annientare Garibaldi in qualsiasi momento dato il rapporto di forze indicibilmente a favore dei difensori....e invece e' bastato passare generose somme di denaro,e gli "eroi" han conquistato il sud.
> Non parliamo poi dei referendum di annessione,penso che quello del Veneto sia una delle piu' colossali bubbole nella storia dell'umanita'.


Ma comunque tu annetti un veneto dove ti pare...
Lui continuerà a pensare in veneto...no?
Penso che stravolgere culture mentalità usi costumi sia impossibile...

Poi se ti occupi di etnologia ne scopri di cose eh?

Ho studiato anche etnomusicologia no? Ed è incredibile come nel nostro paese ci siano un sacco di dialetti, ( lingue)...e musiche peculiari e uniche di ogni parte...

Basterebbe notare come tutta la musica popolare del nord d'Italia è in modo maggiore, tutta quella del sud è in modo minore, e questo ha avuto anche delle influenze sulla produzione dotta. 

Tutti i dialetti del nord d'Italia non hanno doppie...
QUelli del sud si.

Poi possiamo dire di avere una cucina tipicamente italica?
Ma se litigano perfino gli emiliani con i romagnoli...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

l'italia ideale è fatta da una popolazione mista che si concorda sul fatto che le tasse siano troppe e la classe politica va sostituita dal primo all'ultimo pinco pallino per continuare a fare quel che si è fatto per gli ultimi 2000 anni: vivere


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque tu annetti un veneto dove ti pare...
> Lui continuerà a pensare in veneto...no?
> Penso che stravolgere culture mentalità usi costumi sia impossibile...
> 
> ...


 Poco tempo fa'Cesena-Bologna(calcio...)ha provocato gravissimi incidenti..sui quotidiani riminesi un giorno si e uno si'scrive che Bologna comanda troppo...ma il bello e'questo..esiste il Mar(movimento autonomia Romagna)che vorrebbe separarsi da noi..solo che hanno un problema...litigano per il capoluogo..FC...RA..O RN????
L'Italia e'questa...amico vai a dire a un pesarese che e'marchigiano...si offende a morte...come dire emiliano a un piacentino....o fiorentino a un aretino...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> oh mio dio.rbarbaro ma come stai, anche ieri vi è stata una scossa, danni nella tua casa?


Sii tranquilla, gentile fanciulla, non c'è alcun dànno a cose o persone a me riconducibili!

Risiedi forse anche tu in una zona colpita dal sisma?


Per quanto riguarda la, peraltro ben argomentata, discussione sulle magagne italiche, mi pare di rileggere il Del Boca di Indietro Savoia o quegli scartabellatori d'archivi de Il golpe inglese...

Tutte cose molto vere o almeno molto verosimili...

Io m'accontento di canticchiare il nostro inno che dice già tutto: '...noi siamo da secoli calpesti, derisi, perchè non siam popolo, perchè siam divisi...'.
Roba da veri partiottici, no?


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sii tranquilla, gentile fanciulla, non c'è alcun dànno a cose o persone a me riconducibili!
> 
> Risiedi forse anche tu in una zona colpita dal sisma?
> 
> ...


mi fa piacere tu stia bene, rabarbaro.
riflettevo che è molto triste, di fronte ad un evento disastroso che colpisce uomini e opere d'arte italiani , fare distinzioni e divisioni assurde.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Maggio 2012)

Ma do i numeri io o pochi minuti fa c'è stata un'altra scossa?  Dormivo e mi sono svegliata come se mi scrollassero!!!
Sono a qualche chilometro dal lago di Garda e sto ancora tremando... Tremendo... è durata poco, ma è stata forte...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma do i numeri io o pochi minuti fa c'è stata un'altra scossa?  Dormivo e mi sono svegliata come se mi scrollassero!!!
> Sono a qualche chilometro dal lago di Garda e sto ancora tremando... Tremendo... è durata poco, ma è stata forte...


Azz...durata poco...qua a Milano s'e' sentita pure al piano terra e sembrava non finire piu'...

te sembrera' che sia durata poco perche' te ne sarai fatta 3/4 nel sonno...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Azz...durata poco...qua a Milano s'e' sentita pure al piano terra e sembrava non finire piu'...
> 
> te sembrera' che sia durata poco perche' te ne sarai fatta 3/4 nel sonno...
> 
> ahahahah


Eh probabilmente prima pensavo di stare sognando, comunque pare 5.9 epicentro Modena...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

molti cellulari non funzionano, la scossa è stata molto forte, danni soprattutto nel modenese


----------



## Indeciso (29 Maggio 2012)

State bene tutti? Ma Diobonino......


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> molti cellulari non funzionano, la scossa è stata molto forte, danni soprattutto nel modenese


Oltre che forte me sa pure molto lunga ed e' quello che peggiora le cose...

le altre avvertite qua a Milano erano molto piu' brevi, figurt'...


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Maggio 2012)

5.8. è stata una mazzata. sono in emilia, ma non dalle parti rabarbaro. ragazzi come state?

Solitamente non mi spavento, ma improvvisamente un botto, finestre che sbattevano, credevo fosse una corrente d aria. 

e invece...
speriamo...che non ci sia danno altrove. Rabarbaro ci sei ?


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oltre che forte me sa pure molto lunga ed e' quello che peggiora le cose...
> 
> le altre avvertite qua a Milano erano molto piu' brevi, figurt'...


eccolo--tutto ok dunque ? Bon...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eccolo--tutto ok dunque ? Bon...


Si tutto bene e grazie Stordita...

scusa ma non so come chiamarti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si tutto bene e grazie Stordita...
> 
> scusa ma non so come chiamarti...
> 
> ahahahahah


pare che a Modena ci sia stata una vittima...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pare che a Modena ci sia stata una vittima...


l'ho letto...

mah, dicono che tutta sta roba in quelle zone mai riportate come sismiche sia per il fracking alla cazzo che fanno...

boh..pero'..


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

treni bloccati, a Mirandola è venuto giù il duomo, ci sono vittime a Mirandola e San Felice, a Cento si sono stati crolli nelle abitazioni private


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'ho letto...
> 
> mah, dicono che tutta sta roba in quelle zone mai riportate come sismiche sia per il fracking alla cazzo che fanno...
> 
> boh..pero'..


si ho letto...mah.....sarà....


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

non si ferma, continuano le scosse, sono piccole ma è uno stillicidio. @rabarbaro, @daniele e tutti quelli di zona, se avete notizie postate per favore. Adesso pare che i cellulari abbiano ripreso ad andare.


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si ferma, continuano le scosse, sono piccole ma è uno stillicidio. @rabarbaro, @daniele e tutti quelli di zona, se avete notizie postate per favore. Adesso pare che i cellulari abbiano ripreso ad andare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


... già 5 vittime accertate, è crollato un altro capannone. La gente della zona non ce la fa più, ci sono 2 paesi oramai cancellati... è atroce.


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ho letto...mah.....sarà....


pero' e' na' "bella" coincidenza....

anche perche' i maligni (io...) associano sta roba alla leggina fresca fresca sull' attaccarsi al tram in caso di calamita', (compreso il terremoto) come se fossero a conoscenza di un qualcosa che potrebbe verificarsi in diverse zone anche non certificate come sismiche ed in quantita' industriali....

io tutta sta continuita' di scosse ed anche forti non me la ricordo...

comunque in USA certi stati la danno per certa la causa ed il fracking e' vietato...


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... già 5 vittime accertate, è crollato un altro capannone. La gente della zona non ce la fa più, ci sono 2 paesi oramai cancellati... è atroce.



mamma mia che tristezza!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

*!!!!!*

Per chi risiede nelle aree colpite dal terremoto: purtroppo i cellulari hanno ancora molti problemi, anche le telefonie fisse e le connessioni internet via cavo, c'è stato un invito a togliere le protezioni alle connessioni Wi-Fi per agevolare le comunicazioni. Per chi volesse, ci dovrebbe essere un pulsantino sul fianco o sul retro dell'apparecchio, basta premerlo per una decina di secondi con la punta della penna.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mamma mia che tristezza!



il mio stabiel''dovrebbe''essere solidissimo..della scossa ho saputo da casa..erano molto impauriti...e non vi dico la tensione dopo,dovevo andare a Bo,e non riuscivo a chiamare la mia''amica'',abita in centro al 5 piano.Cell dava occupato dopo avere composto i primi numeri..mai successo..mi sono molto spaventato..per fortuna dopo 1 ora ci siamo sentiti.
Mi ha detto''mai sentito cosi'forte'' e lei se ne intende..e'un disastro..


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il mio stabiel''dovrebbe''essere solidissimo..della scossa ho saputo da casa..erano molto impauriti...e non vi dico la tensione dopo,dovevo andare a Bo,e non riuscivo a chiamare la mia''amica'',abita in centro al 5 piano.Cell dava occupato dopo avere composto i primi numeri..mai successo..mi sono molto spaventato..per fortuna dopo 1 ora ci siamo sentiti.
> Mi ha detto''mai sentito cosi'forte'' e lei se ne intende..e'un disastro..


altri due capannoni crollati con la scossa delle 10:40, a san felice 2 morti e un disperso


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altri due capannoni crollati con la scossa delle 10:40, a san felice 2 morti e un disperso


mio figlio stamattina e'rimasto a casa per altri motivi e sono contento..io non ho paura neanche del diavolo,,ma del terremoto si',perche'non lo puoi combattere...


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2012)

Io ero a lavoro, ma sto cercando Rabarbaro per sincerarmi delle sue condizioni!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

*numeri di emergenza delle zone colpite*

Ecco i numeri d'emergenza per le zone colpite: *Ferrara*: 0532771546; *Modena*059200200; *Mirandola*0535611039; *San Felice*800210644;*Cento*3332602730


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ero a lavoro, ma sto cercando Rabarbaro per sincerarmi delle sue condizioni!


dacci notizie appena puoi!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sii tranquilla, gentile fanciulla, non c'è alcun dànno a cose o persone a me riconducibili!
> 
> Risiedi forse anche tu in una zona colpita dal sisma?
> 
> ...


Mio caro...
Un conto è essere una nazione
Un conto è essere un popolo
Se tu prendi una cartina geografica della vecchia URSS e la confronti con una moderna ti rendi conto di quanti popoli erano riuniti...ma la loro etnia....è...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro...
> Un conto è essere una nazione
> Un conto è essere un popolo
> Se tu prendi una cartina geografica della vecchia URSS e la confronti con una moderna ti rendi conto di quanti popoli erano riuniti...ma la loro etnia....è...


Ricordati che l'unione fa la forza e la vostra miopia ed ingordigia tipicamente venete vi sta di nuovo sotterrando...

oggi da solo manco al casello arrivi...figurati tra 20anni...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ricordati che l'unione fa la forza e la vostra miopia ed ingordigia tipicamente venete vi sta di nuovo sotterrando...
> 
> oggi da solo manco al casello arrivi...figurati tra 20anni...


Ma scusa l'unione fa la forza...è il fascismo no?
Fai dei fasci di erbe e fai delle belle fascine no?
Se guardi bene...
Nessun popolo ama essere conglobato da un sistema assieme ad altri no?
Guarda la tua terra promessa...in Yugoslavia no?
Esiste ancora?

Tu pensi che un triestino si sente friulano?
TU pensi che un friulano ami i triestini?
E pensi che gli istriani si sentano slavi?

Autonome regioni in libero stato no?
Mi con i me schei me giusto la casa mia...
Tu giustete la tua con i tuoi...
Non vedo perchè io con i miei devo aggiustare la tua...no?

Eretteo ha scritto benissimo...
Perchè rifare campanile da venezian per 8 milioni?
Ce lo rifacciamo da soli...per un milione no?

Vero siamo ingordi...
Ma abbiamo patito molta fame...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa l'unione fa la forza...è il fascismo no?
> Fai dei fasci di erbe e fai delle belle fascine no?
> Se guardi bene...
> Nessun popolo ama essere conglobato da un sistema assieme ad altri no?
> ...


Conte i vigili del fuoco hanno puntellato l'edificio dove lavora mia moglie....i cellulari vanno a singhiozzo..il Comune di Bo chiede di non telefonare se non necessario..la situazione e'grave.Comincio a temere il peggio..non ne posso piu'


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte i vigili del fuoco hanno puntellato l'edificio dove lavora mia moglie....i cellulari vanno a singhiozzo..il Comune di Bo chiede di non telefonare se non necessario..la situazione e'grave.Comincio a temere il peggio..non ne posso piu'


tua moglie sta bene?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte i vigili del fuoco hanno puntellato l'edificio dove lavora mia moglie....i cellulari vanno a singhiozzo..il Comune di Bo chiede di non telefonare se non necessario..la situazione e'grave.Comincio a temere il peggio..non ne posso piu'


Tieni duro...
Se avete bisogno io e mia moglie ospitiamo la tua famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

*Terremoto.*

Arriva la scossa di stamattina...
Mia moglie sta pulendo il lampadario in salotto e se non la prendo fra le mie possenti braccia pì che in pressia...cade con scaletto e stracci...

Le sorrido sornione come dire...donna ti va ciuladina? E le chiedo ...come insicurone bisognoso di conferme...Ma mi ami?

E lei...
Te lo meriti?

E io faccio la faccia mesta assalito da una leggera scossa di terremoto emotivo senso di colpa...e dico per salvarmi...

Ah devo correre subito al lavoro...ci vediamo pupa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

La situazione è veramente strana, scosse sopra 2.0 ogni 10 minuti in media, dalle 9 di stamattina, la sensazione, anche per me che sono relativamente lontano, è che la terra non sia mai ferma. Anche gli esperti non sanno che dire e che pronosticare.Tutti gli edifici storici, anche a bologna, dovranno essere controllati. Ingegneri e architetti di modena e ferrara si sono messi a disposizione gratuitamente per i sopralluoghi casa per casa. Probabilmente buona parte delle province di ferrara e modena stanotte dormiranno in macchina, non è possibile pensare di riuscire a dormire in casa. Le vittime finora sono una decina.


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La situazione è veramente strana, scosse sopra 2.0 ogni 10 minuti in media, dalle 9 di stamattina, la sensazione, anche per me che sono relativamente lontano, è che la terra non sia mai ferma. Anche gli esperti non sanno che dire e che pronosticare.Tutti gli edifici storici, anche a bologna, dovranno essere controllati. Ingegneri e architetti di modena e ferrara si sono messi a disposizione gratuitamente per i sopralluoghi casa per casa. Probabilmente buona parte delle province di ferrara e modena stanotte dormiranno in macchina, non è possibile pensare di riuscire a dormire in casa. Le vittime finora sono una decina.


A Milano si e' appena riballato...

andassero a cagare questa roba non e' natirale...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A Milano si e' appena riballato...
> 
> andassero a cagare questa roba non e' natirale...


Insomma cosa aveva detto il conte?
Morte e distruzione...
Cominci a credere alla maledizione del conte?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma cosa aveva detto il conte?
> Morte e distruzione...
> Cominci a credere alla maledizione del conte?



appena sentita un'altra


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma cosa aveva detto il conte?
> Morte e distruzione...
> Cominci a credere alla maledizione del conte?


dici che e' il tuo dio che hai fatto inkazzare?

ahahahahahaah


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La situazione è veramente strana, scosse sopra 2.0 ogni 10 minuti in media, dalle 9 di stamattina, la sensazione, anche per me che sono relativamente lontano, è che la terra non sia mai ferma. Anche gli esperti non sanno che dire e che pronosticare.Tutti gli edifici storici, anche a bologna, dovranno essere controllati. Ingegneri e architetti di modena e ferrara si sono messi a disposizione gratuitamente per i sopralluoghi casa per casa. Probabilmente buona parte delle province di ferrara e modena stanotte dormiranno in macchina, non è possibile pensare di riuscire a dormire in casa. Le vittime finora sono una decina.


solidarietà per tutta questa gente .


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fa piacere tu stia bene, rabarbaro.
> riflettevo che è molto triste, di fronte ad un evento disastroso che colpisce uomini e opere d'arte italiani , fare distinzioni e divisioni assurde.


Ecco, stavo rispondendo a questo messaggio con una frasetta ottistica quando sono dovuto scappar fuori con una certa premura...

Sono appena arrivate un altro paio di scossette mica male proprio un minutino fa...

Qui è tutto un dentro-fuori, ma niente danni per il momento.

Voi altri tremolanti state tutti bene?


Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, stavo rispondendo a questo messaggio con una frasetta ottistica quando sono dovuto scappar fuori con una certa premura...
> 
> Sono appena arrivate un altro paio di scossette mica male proprio un minutino fa...
> 
> ...


Tutto bene, solo sfinimento, dentro-fuori appunto. Qui hanno evacuato il comune, l'epicentro credo fosse più vicino stavolta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2012)

rassegnatevi alle tende ... è solo l'inizio di qualcosa più grande.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, stavo rispondendo a questo messaggio con una frasetta ottistica quando sono dovuto scappar fuori con una certa premura...
> 
> Sono appena arrivate un altro paio di scossette mica male proprio un minutino fa...
> 
> ...


Carissimo,  diciamo che io sento tremare la terra da stamattina e penso che sia più che altro autosuggestione, ma che palle!!!


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> rassegnatevi alle tende ... è solo l'inizio di qualcosa più grande.


na' botta d'ottimismo....

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> solidarietà per tutta questa gente .


Visto?
Si possono mandare dei soldi per il terremoto emilia...:up::up::up:

a Regione Emilia-Romagna ha attivato una raccolta fondi rivolta a quanti – privati ed Enti pubblici - desiderano versare un contributo per far fronte ai costi del terremoto che ha colpito le province di Modena, Ferrara e Bologna.

Per i privati le possibilità sono le seguenti:

- versamento sul c/c postale n. 367409 intestato a: Regione Emilia-Romagna - Presidente della Giunta Regionale - Viale Aldo Moro, 52 - 40127 Bologna;

- bonifico bancario alla Unicredit Banca Spa Agenzia Bologna Indipendenza - Bologna, intestato a Regione Emilia-Romagna, IBAN coordinate bancarie internazionali: IT – 42 - I - 02008 - 02450 - 000003010203;

- versamento diretto presso tutte le Agenzie Unicredit Banca Spa sul conto di Tesoreria 1 abbinato al codice filiale 3182.

Per quanto riguarda invece gli Enti pubblici, è previsto l’accreditamento sulla contabilità speciale n. 30864 accesa presso la Banca d'Italia - Sezione Tesoreria di Bologna.

In tutti i casi (privati ed Enti pubblici) il versamento dovrà essere accompagnato dalla causale: Contributo per il terremoto 2012 in Emilia-Romagna.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Si possono mandare dei soldi per il terremoto emilia...:up::up::up:


mi pare giusto


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Si possono mandare dei soldi per il terremoto emilia...:up::up::up:


trovo questo post del tutto fuori luogo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> rassegnatevi alle tende ... è solo l'inizio di qualcosa più grande.


ma cosa vuoi dire esattamente?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> trovo questo post del tutto fuori luogo.



Io ho fatto in buona fede eh?
La tv ha pubblicato questo, poi l'ho trovato in rete no?
Dici che è una speculazione?


----------



## elena_ (29 Maggio 2012)

Mi sono ricordata che gran parte degli utenti di questo forum è proprio di quelle parti.
Il Conte, Quibbel, Daniele, Rabarabaro, Sbri, Lothar...
Ehi ragazzi, state ben saldi sulle vostre gambe eh?
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho fatto in buona fede eh?
> La tv ha pubblicato questo, poi l'ho trovato in rete no?
> Dici che è una speculazione?


dico che sono venuti giù paesi interi, si sono squarciate le fabbriche, non sappiamo come andrà a finire perchè i sismologi non riescono a fare previsioni, c'è bisogno di aiuto, hanno appena lanciato un appello per le donazioni di sangue e ci sarà senz'altro bisogno di soldi, forse per la prima volta, in una regione che è sempre stata in prima linea nel volontariato e nell'aiuto a tutte le altre regioni d'Italia, compresa la tua.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dico che sono venuti giù paesi interi, si sono squarciate le fabbriche, non sappiamo come andrà a finire perchè i sismologi non riescono a fare previsioni, c'è bisogno di aiuto, hanno appena lanciato un appello per le donazioni di sangue e ci sarà senz'altro bisogno di soldi, forse per la prima volta, in una regione che è sempre stata in prima linea nel volontariato e nell'aiuto a tutte le altre regioni d'Italia, compresa la tua.


http://www.repubblica.it/solidariet...accorrono_volontari_da_tutta_italia-36145224/

Embè....quelli della mia valle sono già lì eh?...cosa credi?


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

che palle conte...la *tua* valle.
siamo tutti nella stessa barca .


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> trovo questo post del tutto fuori luogo.


I veneti non ne hanno mai presi...

minchia pe' du' gocce li hanno ricoperti d'oro...

e frignavano pure...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi sono ricordata che gran parte degli utenti di questo forum è proprio di quelle parti.
> Il Conte, Quibbel, Daniele, Rabarabaro, Sbri, Lothar...
> Ehi ragazzi, state ben saldi sulle vostre gambe eh?
> Un abbraccio!


il conte e' distante...

(purtroppo)...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi sono ricordata che gran parte degli utenti di questo forum è proprio di quelle parti.
> Il Conte, Quibbel, Daniele, Rabarabaro, Sbri, Lothar...
> Ehi ragazzi, state ben saldi sulle vostre gambe eh?
> Un abbraccio!



Ciao Elena per fortuna qua'e tutto ok...abbraccio forte Rabarbaro che abita proprio dove bussa forte...L?Emilia non ha paura di niente..in poco tempo rifaremo le case..

corriere.it..sta faecendo diretta da Cavezzo...impressionante


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Mi sono ricordata che gran parte degli utenti di questo forum è proprio di quelle parti.
> Il Conte, Quibbel, Daniele, Rabarabaro, Sbri, Lothar...
> Ehi ragazzi, state ben saldi sulle vostre gambe eh?
> Un abbraccio!


Grazie Elena, ricambio.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle conte...la *tua* valle.
> siamo tutti nella stessa barca .


Vero ho sbagliato...
nella mia contea....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Elena per fortuna qua'e tutto ok...abbraccio forte Rabarbaro che abita proprio dove bussa forte...L?Emilia non ha paura di niente..in poco tempo rifaremo le case..
> 
> corriere.it..sta faecendo diretta da Cavezzo...impressionante


Lothar tu sei un diavolaccio dal cuore d'oro!
Pensa che sono stato in giardino sotto un albero a leggere un libro fino ad adesso, l'ultima volta che mi sono messo là forse facevo le medie...
Nervi come corde di violino... ma ho visto cosa è successo a 10-15 km da me... credo sia comprensibile...

Ringrazio e mi aggiungo all'affettuoso abbraccio verso tutte le persone coinvolte!


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2012)

Stamattina alle 9 la macchina sembrava sbatacchiata da due facchinoni a destra e a sinistra,eppure ero da solo a parcheggiare........ed ondeggiava di brutto.
Tornare a casa un inferno;ambulanze,cornicioni dei palazzi caduti sulla strada,notizie di morti alla radio.
Per quanto riguarda le due scosse maggiori dell'ora di pranzo,sono state un poco piacevole intermezzo fra primo e secondo.
Va bene che correre e far scale e' sempre attivita' fisica,ma di sport ne ho sempre fatto.
E lo farei volentieri senza la casa che mi ringhia sopra,di fianco e sotto.
Dopo la prima di 10 giorni fa,Giorgetto diceva che questo dramma avrebbe ricompattato la nazione unita (ma quando mai?) ed indivisibile (convinto lui...)......e detto questo,la sera stessa a Roma si son giocati la finale di coppa italia coi 22 analfabeti che prendevano a pedate una palla di gomma.
Avessero provato a NON giocarla sai cosa avrebbero combinato i rispettivi tifosi,commossi ed emozionati per i morti in val padana?
Invece l'amichevole dovrebbero giocarla in zona tremolante.
E visto che rischiano che gli venga giu' lo stadio sul testone bicuspidato,i ricchi beccaccioni non giocano.
Ma  guarda un po'.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2012)

Ieri sera vedere i primi 10 minuti di un noto tg nazionale (10 minuti con argomento univoco:CALCIO,e non stavano giocando sulla tavola periodica di Mendeleev) era stato come mangiare l'insalata condita con le stecche di zolfo da enologo.
Ma anche oggi altre chicche,e se sull'Etna la lava non esce dal camino principale,bisogna pur che in qualche modo la si faccia defluire nella valle del bove.
Giorgetto avrebbe potuto fare a meno di celebrare il 2 giugno,risparmiare quella caterva di soldi ed inviarli (assieme ai militari) in Emilia.
E invece no!
La repubblica deve far sfoggiodella propria vitalità e della forza democratica.
Vitalita'?
Un cadavere che galleggia nel mediterraneo in balìa della corrente e dei pesci....
Forza democratica?
Ma dove?
Chi puo' esprimere un parere che esuli da quanto sancito dall'olimpo degli ultraottantenni,e che possa aspirare a mutare in meglio le vite degli abitanti di codesto stato?
E lo va a dire in Friuli,dove quasi 10 anni anni dopo la fine del secondo conflitto mondiale i compagni dell'amato Tito facevano quello che volevano.
Auspica una ricostruzione come quella friulana.
A me invece ne piacerebbe una lenta ed inefficiente come quella friulana,e trasparente ed economica come quella irpina.
Pero' il 4 giugno proclama il lutto nazionale.
Cosi' faranno un'altra bella cerimonia con relativo esborso pecuniario,tanto ne hanno da spendere laggiu'.
Come in Calabria,35.000 forestali e mezza regione in fiamme ogni estate.
Tanto poi d'inverno ripiantano un po' d'alberi.
Mica come in Friuli,quei pidocchiosi hanno solo qualche centinaio di forestali in tutto.
E infatti niente incendi,se vuoi lo spettacolo serve il personale.
Poi ci si mettono i sindacalisti;gli operai morti non dovevano essere in fabbrica!
Chissa' da dove pensano che venga il loro lauto stipendio certi personaggi?
Forse gli operai avrebbero dovuto andare in qualche ministero a spostare carte?
Ci sarebbero pure andati volentieri,e tanti spostacarte son pure convinti di fare un lavoro sottopagato e fondamentale per il paese.
Chissa' dove saremmo precipitati senza di loro?
Perche' loro si fanno il PIL,mica quelli che lavorano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi dire esattamente?


voglio dire, non troppo tecnicamente, che da decine di anni se non secoli ci deve essere uno scostamento notevole di placche terrestri per compensare lo spostamento di liquidi terrestri sotterranei, la riduzione di circonferenza per il raffreddamento terrestre e tante altre cosette.

in altre parole in questo momento si stanno realizzando i sogni e gli incubi di molti di noi e unica speranza nostra è cavarcela nelle dimensioni date a ognuno di noi. a me ad esempio è dato vedere certe crepe, ma non mi è dato vedere oltre l'onda famosa. ma non per questo mi dispero e cerco vedere comunque il lato positivo: so che la vita continuerà. e così continuo a incoraggiare dispettosamente della propria fine


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

*...*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2012/05/30/news/terra_ferita-36195600/


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ieri sera vedere i primi 10 minuti di un noto tg nazionale (10 minuti con argomento univoco:CALCIO,e non stavano giocando sulla tavola periodica di Mendeleev) era stato come mangiare l'insalata condita con le stecche di zolfo da enologo.
> Ma anche oggi altre chicche,e se sull'Etna la lava non esce dal camino principale,bisogna pur che in qualche modo la si faccia defluire nella valle del bove.
> Giorgetto avrebbe potuto fare a meno di celebrare il 2 giugno,risparmiare quella caterva di soldi ed inviarli (assieme ai militari) in Emilia.
> E invece no!
> ...



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## angelo-merkel (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma cosa aveva detto il conte?
> Morte e distruzione...
> Cominci a credere alla maledizione del conte?


ammazza..tu meriteresti di essere preso a calci sui denti da mane a sera da quanto sei volgare e sgradevole..speriamo che morte e distruzione arrivino solo a casa tua.....speriamo presto...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ammazza..tu meriteresti di essere preso a calci sui denti da mane a sera da quanto sei volgare e sgradevole..speriamo che morte e distruzione arrivino solo a casa tua.....speriamo presto...


condivido lo sgradevole e volgare disapprovo fortemente il resto per la stessa identica ragione


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido lo sgradevole e volgare disapprovo fortemente il resto per la stessa identica ragione


No decontestualizzare...
Ho risposto a stermy nell'esatto modo dovuto no?
COmodo fare come fai sempre tu...

Ma intanto noi....appunto...anzichè predicare...facciamo!

Cento, in mezzo agli “angeli” berici
I SOCCORSI. I volontari di Vicenza, Schio, Marano, Dueville e Caldogno hanno montato una tendopoli per alcune centinaia di persone
Nel Ferrarese una babele di lavoratori stranieri per il primo “terremoto multietnico”. Gli alpini fanno turni spasmodici
01/06/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Gli alpini vicentini volontari hanno allestito un centro di accoglienza a Cento. FOTO ANTONIO GREGOLIN

Antonio Gregolin CENTO (FERRARA) Pioveva ieri mattina a Cento in Emilia. È quando a cadere sono gocce d'acqua pesanti come sassi sulle tende che da tre giorni ospitano bambini, adulti e anziani terremotati, i volti si fanno ancora più tesi. Un temporale nel bel mezzo di una emergenza, fa alzare d'istinto gli occhi al cielo pensando ad una maledizione. Qui lo fanno un po' tutti, compresi i volontari vicentini che stanno allestendo la tendopoli appena fuori il centro di Cento, lesionato dalla prima scossa. Il lavoro si ferma, mentre da sotto le tende blu si alzano voci cosmopolite. Quello in cui siamo è un campo di calcio trasformato per necessità in un centro per sfollati, dove in pochi parlano italiano. Da martedì a chiedere aiuto agli alpini volontari dell'Alto Vicentino arrivati in centoventi per soccorrere i terremotati, per lo più pachistani, magrebini, egiziani, indiani, pachistani, famiglie slave, costretti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto. «È forse il primo terremoto multietnico della nostra storia», esclama l'alpino volontario di Marano, Alessandro Angerer, 34 anni, uno dei responsabili del campo gestito dai vicentini. Sono partiti per Cento martedì dopo la seconda forte scossa. Qui nessuno sembra ricordare che questa cittadina del Basso Ferrarese è la patria di uno dei più celebri carnevali d'Italia. «Gli unici colori sono quelli dei vestiti delle oltre dieci etnie che ospitiamo sotto le tende», precisa l'alpino. «I centini hanno scelto di stare nelle tende o macchine, vicino alle loro case. Chi è venuto in questo campo, sono quasi tutti stranieri che lavorano nelle industrie e campagne circostanti». Una tavolozza di colori e lingue, in cui si mimetizzano anche le sgargianti divise dei volontari: «È un fenomeno nuovo anche per noi - precisa Angerer -, neppure all'Aquila ci eravamo trovati di fronte a una tale Babele di razze, costretti ad una convivenza non sempre naturale». Sono quaranta le tende alzate dai vicentini, ognuna da dieci posti. Montate con la rapidità di chi ha perfezionato con l'esperienza il lavoro di emergenza. Dalle casacche dei volontari si capisce la provenienza: Marano, Dueville, Schio, Vicenza, Caldogno. Località che gli ospiti delle tende non hanno mai sentito nominare, con il dialetto veneto che si mescola ai tanti idiomi. «Ci arrangiamo anche in questo - aggiunge il volontario Antonio -, così il campo dopo due giorni dal nostro arrivo è oggi autonomo, con cucine e personale in grado di soddisfare 400 persone. La macchina organizzativa è a pieno regime, nonostante la nuova realtà etnica che richiede particolare attenzione alle culture, gusti alimentari e religioni». Anche in questo il terremoto dell'Emilia si distingue. «Noi continuiamo a chiamarla esperienza, ma è anche un segno della società che muta. Se poi ci chiedono come aiutare questa gente - aggiunge l'alpino -, è bene dire che non servono generi di prima necessità e neppure vestiario. Servono strutture che potrebbero venire da aziende che offrono il loro materiale specializzato. Un aiuto altrettanto efficace è sostenere le nostre associazioni di volontariato che operano con risorse sempre più risicate». «In tre giorni di lavoro - conclude Angerer -, abbiamo dormito tre ore in tutto e come noterà, ci sono volontari anche di una certa età». Intanto, il temporale sta passando. La terra continua a tremare. Sabato l'avvicendamento dei volontari, con forze fresche che giungeranno dal Vicentino per soccorrere l'Emilia ferita.


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No decontestualizzare...
> Ho risposto a stermy nell'esatto modo dovuto no?
> COmodo fare come fai sempre tu...
> 
> Ma intanto noi....appunto...anzichè predicare...facciamo!


Ue' cretinetti ti faccio notare, E NON CE L'HO CON CHI LO FA E LO HA FATTO SIA CHIARO, che anche adesso in Emilia, nel decantato Nord, la gente HA INVOCATO SOLDI ED AIUTI DALLO STATO, esattamente come avete fatto e preteso voi magnagatti quando siete andati sott'acqua, come hanno fatto e preteso all'Aquila, Irpinia e dappertutto...

percio' continua pure a fare il buffone ricordandoti sempre di tenerti ben infilato il tuo razzismo su per il culo...

cosi' almeno te diverti anche... 

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ue' cretinetti ti faccio notare, E NON CE L'HO CON CHI LO FA E LO HA FATTO SIA CHIARO, che anche adesso in Emilia, nel decantato Nord, la gente HA INVOCATO SOLDI ED AIUTI DALLO STATO, esattamente come avete fatto e preteso voi magnagatti quando siete andati sott'acqua, come hanno fatto e preteso all'Aquila, Irpinia e dappertutto...
> 
> percio' continua pure a fare il buffone ricordandoti sempre di tenerti ben infilato il tuo razzismo su per il culo...
> 
> ...


CHI se ne fuotte dello stato...ripeto...se rangemo...senza quella entità astratta....

Vicenza soccorre l'Emilia
TERREMOTO. Il mondo imprenditoriale promuove un'iniziativa per aiutare le zone colpite
02/06/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Il sisma ha distrutto la Hemotronix di Medolla. Vicenza vuole aiutare gli imprenditori a risollevarsi. ANSA/CARLO FERRARO

Vicenza. Un fronte comune che non vuole una primogenitura. Una cordata composta da Assindustria, Ascom, Artigiani, Coldiretti, Banca Popolare e Amministrazione comunale con un solo obiettivo: trasformare il terremoto in Emilia in un'occasione per rimboccarsi le maniche e rendersi utili, al di là di quello che lo Stato e le altre istituzione stanno facendo. Un'iniziativa che non è sostitutiva all'accordo nazionale tra Confindustria e sindacati, per devolvere un'ora di lavoro. Un fronte che ha individuato un'area molto simile per caratteristiche imprenditoriali e industriali al Vicentino: Modena e provincia che dista pochi chilometri dal capoluogo berico e che si muove, essenzialmente, sull'asse Nord-Est.  SOLIDARIETÀ. Un fronte pronto ad accogliere altre associazioni, cooperative per raggiungere un obiettivo chiaro, che sia monitorabile nel tempo. E un conto corrente dove far convergere aiuti per sapere dove i soldi verranno investiti, utilizzati, spesi attraverso. Il tutto con il osstegno de “Il Giornale di Vicenza” e di TvA Vicenza. AZIENDE. Poche ore per decidere e qualche istante per dire da palazzo Bonin Longare, sede di Assindustria: «Mettiamo a disposizione le nostre aziende. Se qualcuno avesse problemi nella consegna di materiali che sono compatibili con le nostre produzioni, possiamo prestare i macchinari per il tempo necessario, riorganizzando i turni di lavoro. Sappiamo che mantenere la data di una consegna significa assicurare occupazione. E, quindi, salvare famiglie, dare speranza. Garantire un'opportunità in più ad un terra che sta soffrendo e che non può rimanere ferma a lungo perchè rappresenta, con il Vicentino, uno dei motori imprenditoriali del nostro Paese, che non si può bloccare a lungo».  MANODOPERA. Un trasferimento momentaneo di manodopera per produrre quello che nel Modenese è rimasto sotto le macerie di una terra ferita, lacerata da cinquanta scosse di terremoto al giorno. Una terra umile, ma ricca che si vuole risollevare e a cui basta un aiuto mirato. La consapevolezza che qualcuno capisca e quindi si muova con la medesima mentalità che significa velocità d'intenti e trasparenza nelle scelte. Un progetto fattibile mettendo in pista Inail e Inps in modo da poter eliminare tutte le “pastoie” burocratiche che troppo spesso frenano quella che ieri è stata definita “una forma di solidarietà intelligente”. Questo è il primo passo.  FRONTE. Nel frattempo nel fine settimana i componenti del “fronte” si metteranno in contatto con i loro colleghi delle varie categorie per capire quali priorità seguire, in una forma di aiuto che vuole perseguire un solo concetto: concretezza. Il piano operativo è partito, martedì 5 giugno ci sarà una seconda riunione nella quale si decideranno gli obiettivi da raggiungere: fabbriche, scuola, magazzini da ricostruire. Verrà deciso unitariamente e lì si concentreranno gli aiuti che Vicenza raccoglierà per Modena e la sua provincia. Probabilmente per un singolo paese sul quale concentrare gli sforzi. Aiuti che verranno controllati nel tempo. La Banca Popolare ha già aperto un conto corrente: 010570934199 nell'agenzia di contrà Porti, destinato al “Fondo Vicenza per Modena”, pronte anche le coordinate bancarie: Iban IT25 M057 2811 8100 1057 0934 199.  COMUNE. Il Comune farà la sua parte cercando di trovare un dialogo con le altre amministrazioni del Vicentino, anche questo dovrebbe essere un nuovo fronte da cui partire per individuare dove canalizzare gli aiuti in tempi in cui è difficile girarsi alle spalle e guardare quanto sta accadendo a pochi chilometri dalla nostra città. Far ripartire l'economia resta la condizione essenziale e Vicenza è in grado di far leva perchè ha capito che in questo momento la materia prima di cui ha bisogno Modena è il tempo. Prima si arriva, e più in fretta si risolve. Per ricominciare. Per rivivere. Anche se la terra tremerà.


----------



## @lex (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido lo sgradevole e volgare disapprovo fortemente il resto per la stessa identica ragione


visto che qualche anima illuminata ha cancellato il mio post in risposta a questo lo riscrivo

non possiamo tutti essere signori come te e io a volgare e sgradevole rispondo con volgare e sgradevole. lascio volentieri a te la signorilità.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Home
    Comunità
    Spazio dei lettori
    Dossier
    TV & Media
    Servizi
    Fotogallery
    Il quotidiano
    Magazine
    Annunci

Cuori biancorossi primi in solidarietà
Allo stadio maglietta per i terremotati
TERREMOTO. Il progetto delle categorie economiche parte al Menti

Masolo: «Chiederemo ai tifosi un'offerta libera che andremo a versare sul conto corrente aperto alla BpVi per l'iniziativa a favore delle zone colpite»
03/06/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Quel che rimane della chiesa di San Francesco a Mirandola

VICENZA. Batti forte vecchio cuore biancorosso. Per il Vicenza, impegnato nella gara di andata di play out contro l'Empoli, ma anche per l'Emilia ferita dal terremoto. Batti forte sotto la maglietta fatta stampare dalla società di via Schio e distribuita gratuitamente ai tornelli dello stadio dai volontari del tifo organizzato. «Nell'occasione - sottolinea il presidente Massimo Masolo - chiederemo ai sostenitori un'offerta libera, soldi che andremo a versare sul conto corrente aperto alla Banca Popolare nell'ambito dell'iniziativa Vicenza x Modena». Come ricorda Andrea Fabris, direttore dell'area gestionale, anche una parte dell'incasso sarà devoluta, tramite la Lega di serie B, per la ricostruzione delle zone colpite dal sisma, ma probabilmente questo è solo l'inizio. Perchè il Vicenza e la solidarietà sono due patrimoni irrinunciabili e spesso intrecciati fra loro di questa terra. Lo confermano sia Marisa Terzo, una dei due vicepresidenti del Centro Coordinamento Clubs Biancorossi, che Paolo "Pancho" Cantele, figura storica dei Vigilantes: «La macchina organizzativa dello spareggio ha assorbito molte energie ma dai prossimi giorni cominceremo a studiare alcune iniziative per portare aiuto e sostegno alle popolazioni terremotate». VICENZA PER MODENA. E sugli spalti del "Menti", assieme al sindaco Achilel Variati, ci sarà anche il presidente di Assindustria Vicenza Giuseppe Zigliotto, impegnato in prima persona in una iniziativa per certi aspetti senza precedenti. La settimana prossima sarà fondamentale per cominciare a portare a regime l'importante macchina di aiuti messa in moto da Confindustria, Coldiretti, Ascom, Artigiani, Banca Popolare di Vicenza e Comune, con il nostro Giornale convinto sostenitore. Una cordata che non solo adotterà uno dei paesi simbolo di questa tragedia, sul quale si concentrerannogli aiuti raccolti, ma che tenderà la sua mano a tutta un'area produttiva per molti aspetti simili. Lungi dal sostituirsi agli accordi nazionali fra imprenditori e lavoratori, "Vicenza x Modena" si affiancherà in questa fase di emergenza portando il proprio aiuto concreto in termini di produzione e manodopera. Il "come" sarà oggetto degli incontri delle prossime ore, a cominciare da quello in agenda per martedì 5 giugno. Si tratterà innanzitutto di capire le priorità assieme alle categorie economiche emiliane. Intanto da palazzo Bonin Longare hanno già fatto sapere che le aziende vicentine saranno a disposizione anche attraverso il prestito di macchinari e la riorganizzazione dei turni di lavoro per salvare le consegne delle ditte modenesi e di conseguenza assicurare occupazione e salvare famiglie.  GLI ALTRI SIAMO NOI. Dunque, aiutare gli imprenditori a risollevarsi in una terra "che - come hanno sottolineato gli industriali berici - non può rimanere ferma a lungo perché rappresenta con il Vicentino uno dei motori imprenditoriali del nostro Paese». Stando ale stime, l'80% circa dei capannoni industriali costruiti in quell'area non sembrano soddisfare tutti i requisiti di antisismicità e considerata lòa frquenza dello sciame sismico si capisce come preziosa sia al riguardo la disponibilità berica. Disponibilità che si manifesterà pure con il trasferimento momentaneo di manodopera, con il contributo operativo di Inps e Inail per superare una burocrazia spesso indifferente anche delle più lodevoli intenzioni.


----------



## angelo-merkel (3 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Home
> Comunità
> Spazio dei lettori
> Dossier
> ...


come si può essere una persona decente se ci si vanta della solidarietà della propria terra in un momento del genere. spero che venga un terremoto e chenon succeda niente a nessuno e solo la tua casa crolli...senza nessuno dentro ovviamente...ma che ti debba ritrovare in mezzo ad una strada e poterti io fare l'elemosina...questo si te lo augurto con uttto il cuore...che tu debba essere costretto a chiedere l'elemosina e io a vantarmi di avertela fatta...sei vomitevole....e mo' cancella pure questo...caso mai dovessero leggere e pensarla come me...ma ti darò una notizia..molti la pensano come me anche se non te lo scrivono come faccio io...o perlomeno pensano che sei un tipo da deridere anche se interloquiscono anche amabilmente con te...


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

... un'altra scossa... non ci posso credere... e sono a Milano...


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> ... un'altra scossa... non ci posso credere... e sono a Milano...


l'ho sentita anch'io e sono in Romagna


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> come si può essere una persona decente se ci si vanta della solidarietà della propria terra in un momento del genere. spero che venga un terremoto e chenon succeda niente a nessuno e solo la tua casa crolli...senza nessuno dentro ovviamente...ma che ti debba ritrovare in mezzo ad una strada e poterti io fare l'elemosina...questo si te lo augurto con uttto il cuore...che tu debba essere costretto a chiedere l'elemosina e io a vantarmi di avertela fatta...sei vomitevole....e mo' cancella pure questo...caso mai dovessero leggere e pensarla come me...ma ti darò una notizia..molti la pensano come me anche se non te lo scrivono come faccio io...o perlomeno pensano che sei un tipo da deridere anche se interloquiscono anche amabilmente con te...


Sai gli altri utenti di questo forum, quando hanno qualcosa da dirmi lo fanno via mp.
Così si evita di usare il forum che è a tema come una bacheca personale su cui scrivere insulti gratuiti a persone che non si conoscono.
Non so come farti capire che quello che posti su di me con questi toni non fa altro che mostrare a tutto il forum che tipo di persona sei.
Contento te...contenti tutti...

Non è vanteria la mia.
Ma orgoglio.
E non è elemosina, ma solidarietà.

sono io che trovo a sto giro molto imbarazzante tu.

E so da molti vicentini la testimonianza di aiuti ricevuti ( non richiesti non elemosina) in occasione della alluvione.

Un'iniziativa che ci ha molto aiutati è stata quella dell'ANAS in A4...sui tabelloni ogni automobilista poteva leggere di donare via sms due euro per risistemarci...e non sai quanti anonimi e da ogni parte d'Italia ci hanno aiutato!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Quattromila magliette per l'Emilia
SOLIDARIETÀ AL “MENTI”. Prima del match un minuto di silenzio con i presidenti delle due società e i promotori del “Fondo per Modena”. All'ingresso la raccolta di offerte in favore delle popolazioni colpite dal sisma. Zigliotto, presidente Industriali: «Serve l'aiuto di tutti»
04/06/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Un tifoso con la maglietta distribuita ieri allo stadio. COLORFOTO

Vicenza. La solidarietà per i terremotati dell'Emilia e per il fondo “Vicenza per Modena”, ieri sera è passata dallo stadio Romeo Menti. Una fermata importante che ha permesso di distribuire ai tifosi 4 mila magliette bianche fatte stampare in fretta e furia dalla società di via Schio e distribuite poco prima della partita con l'Empoli, direttamente ai tornelli dai volontari del tifo organizzato che porgevano anche una cassetta per le offerte. Si tratta della prima iniziativa concreta che servirà per mettere soldi all'interno del conto corrente voluto da Assindustria, Ascom, Artigiani, Banca Popolare, Coldiretti e Amministrazione comunale. Un “fronte” comune che nei giorni scorsi ha voluto presentarsi con un solo obiettivo: trasformare il terremoto in Emilia in un'occasione per rimboccarsi le maniche cercando un obiettivo concreto nella provincia di Modena sul quale lavorare: un'impresa, una scuola, un'edificio per far ripartire un'economia molto simile a quella vicentina, che non si può permettere di restare ferma. Iniziativa sostenuta anche da Il Giornale di Vicenza e dall'emittente televisiva TvA Notizie. IL SALUTO. Poco prima dell'incontro sono scesi in campo il presidente di Assindustria, Giuseppe Zigliotto, del Vicenza, Massimo Masolo, della Lega calcio, Paolo Bedin e i rappresentanti dell'Empoli per spiegare il senso dell'iniziativa. Zigliotto ha sottolineato come l'iniziativa «avviene per una provincia come quella di Modena che è molto simile a quella di Vicenza. Mi auguro di poter contare sull'aiuto di tutti». ASSOCIAZIONI. Confartigianato si sta muovendo prima del rendez vous fissato martedì pomeriggio alle 15 nella sede di Assindustria a piazza Castello. Con la Croce rossa di Bassano alcuni artigiani stanno completando una sorta di nota sulle priorità da affrontare velocemente che diano respiro ad imprese oppure a scuole di formazione.  Sullo stesso filone si sta muovendo anche Confindustria che comunque ha coinvolto anche il vicepresidente nazionale dell'Associazione alpini Silvano Spiller affinchè ogni iniziativa che riguardi il fondo “Vicenza per Modena” passi anche attraverso la sezione provinciale come segnale di garanzia e di qualità, lasciando un segno di concretezza e organizzazione.  MACCHINARI. Le associazioni di categoria si sono dette disponibili fin da subito ad accogliere imprese che devono affrontare una consegna imminente che vale il lavoro e quindi la busta paga di decine di operai. Un segnale tangibile e concreto di ripresa che Vicenza ha voluto lanciare.  C'è da dire che venerdì è stata firmata l'ordinanza Errani- Gabrielli che autorizza i professionisti privati a giudicare l'agibilità delle strutture. Infatti, è necessario decidere in fretta chi può ripartire, chi deve eseguire lavori e chi deve demolire. E proprio sul concetto di tempo si erano mossi gli imprenditori locali per concordare modalità operative e turni di lavoro indispensabili per chi si ritrova da un giorno all'altro macchinari sotto le macerie.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> a me fai così schifo che non ho nessuna intenzione di avere qualcosa da dirti via mp. e ti ho bloccato in modo da non ricevere nulla da te.
> su questo forum mi fai schifo e su questo forum ti rispondo.
> orgoglio? sei solo un buffone...tipo rigoletto...cesso, piccolo e storto...


ma cosa c'entrano le caratteristiche fisiche, visto che parli di un forum?
 che senso ha l'insulto di questo tipo?
critica le idee semmai.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> a me fai così schifo che non ho nessuna intenzione di avere qualcosa da dirti via mp. e ti ho bloccato in modo da non ricevere nulla da te.
> su questo forum mi fai schifo e su questo forum ti rispondo.
> orgoglio? sei solo un buffone...tipo rigoletto...cesso, piccolo e storto...


mi associo a Minerva...queste offese sono fuori luogo..spero che admin che provvedo subito a ''svegliare''..ti banni immediatamente..hai rotto le palle!


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi associo a Minerva...queste offese sono fuori luogo..spero che admin che provvedo subito a ''svegliare''..ti banni immediatamente..hai rotto le palle!


per me non serve nessun admin


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

TERREMOTO. Le associazioni di categoria scelgono l´obiettivo della solidarietà
E ora Vicenza costruirà la scuola di formazione
Già raccolti 33 mila euro
Chiara Roverotto
Si deciderà tra Carpi e Mirandola. Avviati contatti coi due sindaci Gli imprenditori hanno chiesto aiuto per produrre nel Vicentino

    e-mail
    print

mercoledì 06 giugno 2012 CRONACA, pagina 12
Il duomo di Mirandola distrutto dal sisma. ANSA/DANIEL DAL ZENNARO| Un anziano e alle sue spalle ...

La ricostruzione di una scuola professionale di Mirandola o Carpi passerà attraverso Vicenza.
Sta prendendo forma, o meglio sta puntando ad un obiettivo preciso, il progetto messo in piedi nell´arco di pochi giorni dalle associazioni di categoria cittadine: Assindustria, Confartigianato, Ascom, Amministrazione comunale, Coldiretti, Banca popolare di Vicenza a cui si è aggiunta anche l´Api, che hanno creato il “Fondo Vicenza per Modena”. Una sottoscrizione dove far confluire denaro che verrà utilizzato e monitorato, passo passo, per un´opera che possa lasciare un segno nei confronti di una ricostruzione che deve essere veloce. Dove la tempistica diventa fondamentale per rimettere in piedi un sistema produttivo che sta soffrendo e per il quale Vicenza ha deciso di rimboccarsi le maniche e concentrare tutti gli sforzi per risollevare quanto il terremoto ha distrutto nell´arco di poche settimane.
LA SOTTOSCRIZIONE. Finora nelle filiali della banca Popolare di Vicenza dove è stata aperta la sottoscrizione sono arrivati 33 mila euro. Un cifra importante se si pensa che l´iniziativa è stata lanciata il 2 giugno, festa della Repubblica e di fatto le donazioni sono state possibili solamente per pochi giorni. All´interno anche quella del Vicenza Calcio che domenica sera con la distribuzione di 4 mila magliette agli spettatori, ha raccolto 6 mila e 743 euro depositati lunedì mattina dal direttore dell´area gestionale della società di via Schio, Andrea Fabris.
IL COMUNE. Achille Variati parlerà con i sindaci di Mirandola e Carpi, cercherà di capire in quali condizioni si trovano gli istituiti professionali, presenti in entrambi i centri della provincia di Modena. Valuterà con i primi cittadini dove concentrare le forze in modo che dal prossimo settembre, se possibile, la scuola potesse già essere rimessa nelle condizioni di accogliere gli studenti. La scelta della scuola professionale voleva mettere assieme tutte le anime dell´iniziativa, un´educazione scolastica rivolta alla formazione in grado di mettere sullo stesso piano artigiani, industrie, imprese. Partire dalla preparazione, anche pratica, per ripartire verso un solo obiettivo che vede, nella ripresa economica e sociale, l´unica ricetta per far fronte a quanto le continue scosse di terremoto, che si sono susseguite in queste due settimane, hanno distrutto.
ALTRI ENTI. Dopo la nomina di Attilio Schneck a commissario dell´Amministrazione provinciale, la cordata che già si è formata intende ampliare la propria forza invitando la Provincia a far parte dell´iniziativa. Lo stesso invito sarà rivolto anche alla Camera di Commercio. Fermo restando che tutte le associazioni del territorio possono comunque dare la loro adesione all´iniziativa “Vicenza per Modena”.
AZIENDE. Almeno un paio di imprenditori ed altri artigiani hanno già bussato alle aziende vicentine per chiedere aiuto per la produzione, per le forniture. Finora si sono mossi individualmente e si tratta di imprese metalmeccaniche che hanno consegne da concludere nell´arco di poco tempo, ma i macchinari sono rimasti sotto le macerie. Massima disponibilità da parte di entrambe le associazioni di categoria per rendere più snelle queste operazioni. Avviati contatti con Inps e Inail in modo da eliminare, per quanto possibile, impedimenti per spostare la produzione per un periodo di tempo limitato. Quello necessario per mantenere consegne, programmate tempo addietro e fondamentali per le imprese, se vogliono risollevarsi. Il fattore tempo, in questo caso, gioca un ruolo prioritario ecco perché anche i rapporti personali tra imprenditori hanno un ruolo fondamentale. Del resto Vicenza e Modena distano un´ora e mezza di auto per coprire poco più di 160 chilometri e il tessuto industriale è molto simile.
ASSOCIAZIONI Tutti gli enti e le associazioni di categoria che hanno messo assieme questa cordata di solidarietà si muoveranno autonomamente per organizzare eventi in modo che l´iniziativa possa avere una marcia in più per andare avanti. Coldiretti, inoltre, si sta già rimboccando le maniche per collaborare alla vendita del parmigiano. Migliaia di forme, stipate nei magazzini che sono cadute e si sono frantumate, ma si possono comunque mettere sul mercato. E su questo Coldiretti sta lavorando già da giorni.

Nessuna nuova segnalazione post terremoto. Dopo i controlli eseguiti anche ieri mattina prima delle lezioni e in seguito alla forte scossa di domenica sera, la situazione degli edifici scolastici della città rimane stabile e le attività didattiche proseguono regolarmente. Tutti gli edifici sono agibili e le uniche criticità riscontrate, comunque non strutturali, sono state delimitate in via precauzionale in attesa di poter eseguire approfondimenti. «La situazione è sotto controllo - spiega l´assessore alla protezione civile Pierangelo Cangini - non c´è alcuna emergenza e quindi anche per i ripristini conviene la fine dell´anno scolastico».
A partire dal 20 maggio dopo la prima scossa di terremoto in Comune sono giunte un centinaio di chiamate per chiedere chiarimenti e informazioni sulle norme di comportamento da seguire in caso di forti scosse. Un´altra trentina di telefonate sono giunte all´Urp, l´Ufficio relazioni con il pubblico, ma in questo caso da parte di residenti a Vicenza che chiedevano a chi dovessero segnalare le crepe riscontrate nelle proprie abitazioni.
Sul sito www.comune.vicenza.it in primo piano sono pubblicati il vademecum coi consigli da seguire e l´avviso alla popolazione firmato dal sindaco per invitare i privati a verificare lo stato degli immobili di proprietà che si affacciano sulla pubblica via in modo da tutelare l´incolumità delle persone.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

LA PROPOSTA. Il sindaco di Sandrigo come i colleghi della Valchiampo
«Le nostre fabbriche
per le attività dell´Emilia»

    e-mail
    print

mercoledì 06 giugno 2012 CRONACA, pagina 13

Giordano Dellai
SANDRIGO
«Trasferire nei nostri capannoni vuoti le attività produttive danneggiate e così far ripartire l´economia dell´area emiliana colpita dal terremoto».
Il sindaco di Sandrigo Giuliano Stivan all´ennesima scossa sismica, avvertita l´altro giorno alle 16.25 proprio mentre stava facendo un´ispezione sulla struttura dell´antico palazzo Mocenigo di Lupia, rende pubblica la sua proposta finalizzata a rendere meno drammatico il tracollo finanziario per gli abitanti delle province di Modena e Ferrara.
«Nel mio ufficio in banca - spiega Stivan - molti imprenditori veneti mi informano di avere chiuso l´azienda, non sapendo come impiegare altrimenti il loro capannone. Questo sarebbe veramente un modo adeguato e nello stesso tempo un grande gesto di solidarietà, un tendere la mano a gente ammirevole per come sta gestendo questo momento tragico. Ho visto in televisione gli emiliani colpiti dal sisma e, da veneto, posso comprendere quanto sia difficile mantenere questa compostezza, senza gridare ai quattro venti la propria rabbia».
«Ma oltre ai capannoni - aggiunge il sindaco di Sandrigo - bisogna pensare anche ai lavoratori. A questo proposito potremmo organizzare delle trasferte giornaliere Emilia-Veneto o, ancora meglio, potremmo adoperarci per la residenzialità degli operai: anche qui da noi ci sono molti appartamenti sfitti che potrebbero essere utili ad ospitare temporaneamente questa gente colpita dalla sciagura del terremoto».
«Quello che ci vuole è una sinergia tempestiva - prosegue Giuliano Stivan - che dimostri concretamente la disponibilità di noi veneti a dare un aiuto valido a tutte queste persone così gravemente colpite. Il prestito di capannoni ed appartamenti non porterebbe giovamento solo agli imprenditori, ma anche ai singoli lavoratori ed alle loro famiglie».
«In più - conclude - da questo progetto si creerebbe quella rete di solidarietà di cui la nostra società ha sempre più bisogno».


----------



## Eretteo (6 Giugno 2012)

Ci sono paesi in cui serve tutto,e nei quali lo stato ancora non si e' visto,ad oltre due settimane dalla prima scossa.
Pero' presto arriva qualche "giovanotto" con corte al seguito a tenere dei bei discorsi,quelli si che fan ripartire le aziende,ricostruiscono le stalle,mungono le povere bestie e fra poche settimane raccolgono ed ammassano non si sa dove i raccolti.
E stamattina altra scossa a Ravenna,va la' che l'Adriatico non e' un oceano.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Tre tonnellate di parmigiano per solidarietà
MONTECCHIO/1.A sostegno dei caseifici emiliani colpiti dal terremoto
I cittadini di 42 Comuni hanno risposto all'appello delle Pro loco Già raccolti ordini per 40 mila  A Creazzo raggiunti 200 quintali
08/06/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Le forme di parmigiano cadute per il sisma che ha colpito l'Emilia

Gara di solidarietà nell'Ovest vicentino per acquistare il parmigiano “terremotato”. In pochi giorni piovono ordini per 3 tonnellate del valore di oltre 40 mila euro. È bastato l'invito, partito lunedì dalle Proloco Serenissima Agno Chiampo e Colli Berici alle loro sedi comunali, per moltiplicare le richieste di acquisto del prelibato formaggio reggiano da parte di soci e cittadini decisi ad aiutare così i caseifici danneggiati dal forte sisma. «È incredibile - afferma Bortolo Carlotto, presidente del consorzio Serenissima Agno Chiampo -. Appena abbiamo lanciato l'idea le 42 Proloco dei due Consorzi si sono subito attivate nei propri Comuni. Immediatamente le prenotazioni hanno iniziato ad arrivare. La partecipazione è enorme e continua ad aumentare giorno per giorno». Da Brendola a Creazzo; da Recoaro a Zermeghedo, fino a Longare, i volontari delle Pro hanno informato, con una sorta di passa parola, i concittadini della possibilità di acquistare il formaggio con una stagionatura di 24 mesi, confezionato sotto vuoto in pezzi da un chilogrammo per favorire le esigenze famigliari. «Hanno partecipato tutte - prosegue Carlotto -. Naturalmente siamo in contatto con le Pro emiliane che ci hanno sensibilizzato al problema. Nei prossimi giorni effettueremo le prime consegne. Ci occuperemo anche del trasporto delle forme». Gli ordini più consistenti sono arrivati da Creazzo, dove la mobilitazione è stata altissima. Solo questo comune di 11 mila abitanti sono stati già prenotati 2 tonnellate di reggiano. «Abbiamo spiegato l'iniziativa durante una cena - spiega la presidente della Pro Beatrice Girardello -. E già quella sera abbiamo raccolto 150 ordini. Da lì sono arrivate e continuano ad arrivare richieste provenienti non solo da privati cittadini ma anche da tutte le associazioni del nostro paese. C'è chi anche chi ha messo a disposizione i camion per andar a prendere i primi mille chilogrammi. E dire che non abbiamo fatto pubblicità». Il parmigiano reggiano prenotato è doc, come conclude Carlotto: «Ci siamo attivati tramite il consorzio di tutela e con la collaborazione dell'unione nazionale Proloco d'Italia».


----------



## Eretteo (8 Giugno 2012)

Questo servizio l'avevo visto domenica scorsa,ci son da aspettare i 30 secondi della pubblicita',ma poi i seguenti 10 minuti danno da pensare.
Soprattutto a chi abita sopra quella montagna sommersa.
http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-ce41c856-3b9d-4142-a2db-61fa7ee0ad73.html


----------



## elena_ (9 Giugno 2012)

Copincollo dal Blog di Beppe Grillo.

"Vero, aperto, finto e strano
chiuso, anarchico, verdiano
brutta razza l'emiliano". (da Emilia, Guccini - Dalla)
"Gli Emiliani-Romagnoli sono così. Devono fare una macchina? Loro ti fanno una Ferrari,una Maserati e una Lamborghini. Devono fare una moto? Loro costruiscono una Ducati. Devono fare un formaggio? Loro si inventano il Parmigiano Reggiano. Devono fare due spaghetti? Loro mettono in piedi la Barilla. Devono farti un caffè? Loro ti fanno la Saeco. Devono trovare qualcuno che scriva canzonette? Loro ti fanno nascere gente come Dalla, Morandi, Vasco, Ligabue e la Pausini. Devono farti una siringa? loro ti tirano su un'azienda biomedicale. Devono fare 4 piastrelle? Loro se ne escono con delle maioliche. Sono come i giapponesi,non si fermano, non si stancano,e se devono fare una cosa,a loro piace farla bene e bella, ed utile a tutti...Ci saranno pietre da raccogliere dopo un terremoto? Loro alla fine faranno cattedrali." da _Il resto del carlino_.


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Copincollo dal Blog di Beppe Grillo.
> 
> "Vero, aperto, finto e strano
> chiuso, anarchico, verdiano
> ...


Speriamo. Non sarà facile. 

ari


----------



## @lex (9 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> tu dovresti essere bannato dalla vita solo per il cattivo gusto che hai nel'esistere


quotiamoci va' che così rimane


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quotiamoci va' che così rimane


OT :carneval:: Ci faccio caso solo adesso a quel decolleté! Da tutte me lo sarei aspettato, meno che dalla Cancelliera di ferro, non so perché :mexican:


----------



## antisquallido (9 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> come si può essere una persona decente se ci si vanta della solidarietà della propria terra in un momento del genere. spero che venga un terremoto e chenon succeda niente a nessuno e solo la tua casa crolli...senza nessuno dentro ovviamente...ma che ti debba ritrovare in mezzo ad una strada e poterti io fare l'elemosina...questo si te lo augurto con uttto il cuore...che tu debba essere costretto a chiedere l'elemosina e io a vantarmi di avertela fatta...sei vomitevole....e mo' cancella pure questo...caso mai dovessero leggere e pensarla come me...ma ti darò una notizia..molti la pensano come me anche se non te lo scrivono come faccio io...o perlomeno pensano che sei un tipo da deridere anche se interloquiscono anche amabilmente con te...


Tu stai male.


----------



## @lex (9 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Tu stai male.


anche tu non mi sembri messo benissimo.


----------



## @lex (9 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT :carneval:: Ci faccio caso solo adesso a quel decolleté! Da tutte me lo sarei aspettato, meno che dalla Cancelliera di ferro, non so perché :mexican:


infatti ce le ha d'acciaio:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> infatti ce le ha d'acciaio:mrgreen:


quando si dice "avere il physique du rôle", insomma :carneval:


----------



## @lex (11 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> quando si dice "avere il physique du rôle", insomma :carneval:


jawhol!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## JON (11 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> jawhol!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Inchiavabile!


----------



## @lex (11 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Inchiavabile!


ma soprattutto culona!


----------

